# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što treba novorođenče?

## Anastazija

Neznam kamo da smjestim ovu temu,pa sam je smjestila ovde,ako je pogreska ispricavam se...
Zanima me zapravo sto sve trebam kupiti bebi i sto ce joj trebati u prvih par mjeseci?Benkice,carapice,trokutici?Koliko cega da kupim?Sto se tice kremica za guzu i sampona dali njih da kupujum?Svi mi kazu kupi malo,ali ne kazu cega i koliko konkretno...

----------


## Cocolina

Ja sam za početak kupila :

20 m gaze koje sam dala obrubiti i s tome sam brisala bebici kad se pobljucne
20 kom tetra pelena koje sam mu stavlja pod glavicu u kolicima i u krevetu
2 dekice ( jedna za pokriti dok smo doma i jedna za šetnju)
paket bodića u H& M mislim da je bilo 7 kom.čini mi se, vel.68
Onda par komada kompletića s bodijem i onim hlačama s stopalima
trokut sam dobila od frendice

Od majčica, nekih trenirki i par hlačica sve sam kupila veličine 56, 62, 68 .

Od kozmetike sam kupila pavlovićevu mast ( u ljekarni), pelene, bivacin prašak za pupak, hidrogen, komprese, onaj bijeli flaster.

Hrpetinu robe sam dobila na poklon , neke komade nismo niti uspijeli obući jer dijete u tim prvim mjesecima tako brzo raste da ne stigne to sve obući.

Mustelina kozmetika, za pelenski osip, za kupanje, cold cream za lice, protiv tjemenice, ja sam dobila hrpetinu uzoraka od rendice i sve mi je to dobro došlo u njezi bebice.

Ak se još nečega sjetim pišem.

----------


## rtg

Kad ti je termin???
Mene to najvise muci jer je meni termin kraj 8. mjeseca,ee sad moze bit toplo kao prosle godine kad sam se kupala do 10. mjeseca ili vec laganini hladno...
Inace Byvacin se bas i nepreporucuje za njegu pupka.Ili octenisept--kojim mozes i sebi spricat ranu od epi--nadama se da je neces imat ili hidrogen 3%---ako pupak vlaži...preko toga sterilne gaze i mrezica ili micropora za ucvrstit
Ja sam dobila od frendica ovakav popis:
--uz sve sta ti je cocolina napisala:
--ako nemas da ti netko sasije od nesterilne gaze komade za bljucanje u DM-u ima od Lola Ribar i manjih tetra pelena i vecih..
5 pari carapica
2 kapice
Švedske pelene na čičak Kamaris--nisam sigurna koliko i dal ces u siroko povijat--u Ri obicno sve bebe dobiju siroko do prvo kontrole
Vata veće pakiranje za brisanje/pranje
Rucnik s trokutom za glavu
Kadica najobicnija i malo veca
2 plahte uz komplet posteljine s ogradicom
Podloga za presvlacenje
Pumpica za nos obicna--dosta mi cura ovo preporucilo jer je zrak u bolnicama u banani pa se bebi vec maloj zacepi nos
Termometar za zrak/vodu--ja sam od toga fobicna :Smile: 
Kozmetika: ja svom ne bi nikad stavljala Mustelu, kako god tko voli, al recimo kozmetika za koju mi niti jedna pacijentica nije nikada prigovorila je Sebamed i nije skupa..

----------


## Cocolina

:Embarassed: 

E ko da sam rodila prije sto godina a ne prije 2.g. totalno sam zaboravila na neke stvari da ti trebaju ali evo rtg ti je sve napisala.

Ja sam bila zadovoljna s Mustelinom kozmetikom.
Danas recimo ga ne trackam s kremicama.Svela sam to na minimum.

Mi smo koristili bivacin prašak jel nam je tako savjetovala patronažna i sve je bilo ok.

Nama je isto tako patronažna sestra savjetovala široko previjanje do prve kontrole kod ortopeda tj.do kontrole kukića.I kada smo obavili kontolu kukića, pitala sam ortopeda da li ga trebam još uvijek široko previjati, reko mi je da nemoram i ja više nisam.Znači to smo radili cca 2.mj.

----------


## Peterlin

Ufff, ja sam jednom cijeli dugački popis stavila na ovaj forum, ali negdje na krivo mjesto - među topice o blizancima. Probat ću potražiti...

----------


## ana.m

Ono što ja pripremam za treću bebu je jako malo.
Marama i kolica od velikih stvari.
Od robice uglavnom bodiće i gegice za prvih mjesec dana. Pokoja dekica i kapica i naravno čarapice. A sve nekako od oka, neću pretjerivati.
Od kozmetike i usputnih potrepština ću pripremiti samo gaze i pelene za pod glavu i bljuckanje, ocetnisept za pupak, štapiće za uha  i pumpicu za nos. (fiziološku imam doma).
Od kremica i šampona neću ništa kupovati za početak.

----------


## Willow

> paket bodića u H& M mislim da je bilo 7 kom.*čini mi se, vel.68*


68 samo ako rodiš dijete od preko 5 kg  :Laughing: 

uzmi obavezno ne bodije već *bodi benkice*, puno su praktičnije za tako male bebice, ne moraju se navlačiti preko glave već fino omotaš oko bebe i zavežeš/zakopčaš
veličina početna se obično uzme 56 (moj je bio mali, mali pa je stao i u 50) - minimalno 5 komada
a odmah uzmi i 62 jer jako brzo prerastu te prve veličine

----------


## Cocolina

:Laughing:  e a razmišljala sam koja je veličina! zaboravila sam koja je bila, možda je i bila 62, ali sve u svemu mom su bili malo preveliki ali ih je nosio barem duži period.

Da, da ti bodiji benkice.To je zakon.

----------


## andreja

meni je termin u 7mj.pa me zanima kako obući bebu za izlazak iz rodilišta? hvala :Smile:

----------


## Cocolina

ja sam rodila 15.06. i izašla sam van iz bolnice nakon tjedan dana, dan je bio sunčan i topao.Obukla sam mu bodibenkicu i one hlače s prstima ( to je sve bio jedna komplet od dva komada) , kapica i lagana deka.
Mislim da sam mu čak i skinula kapu jer je vani bilo vruće pa nisam htjela pretjerivati s oblačenjem.

Sve ovisi koja će temp.biti, ono može biti 7.mj ali kiša i hladno pa ćeš dijete obući jače a ako će biti toplije onda laganije ali opet da mu je ugodno ni pretoplo ni prevruće.

----------


## rtg

Robicu cu kupit minimalno jer obicno ljudi kupe robicu za babinje...a igracku ni jednu, zbog istog razloga..
Mi smo se odlucili za nova 3u1 kolica, vjerovatno Inglesina, racunam na drugog bebaca, spavanje u navetti-kolijevci, mogu se dignut rucke---MM ima 2 metra..
Kupili smo polovni drveni klasicni krevet i ormar za presvlacenje full ocuavno za 700kuna..
E i sad za izdajalicu, meni se cini da je najbolje samo se odlucit za marku, a kupit kas zatreba, makar prvi dan nakon poroda.Naravno ako Vam je apoteka dostupna i blizu...

----------


## Žabica

Meni su odlične bodi-benkice, ne navlače se preko glave, a opet su kao bodi. Kupovala sam ih u mtč-u. 
Od stvarčica za bebu, osim onih krupnih, treba ti: robica, pelene za guzu i pelene za pod glavu, krema za guzu, fiziološka za nos, sterilne gaze za pupak (nama dugo pupak nije otpao). Mi za pranje guze koristimo običnu cik-cak vatu i vodu, tu i tamo stavim malo baby sapuna ako se jako ukaka pa da je lakše oprat. Super stvar mi je termometar za vodu, jer imam tendenciju skuhat dijete u kadi :Grin: 
Nadobivala sam hrpu vlažnih maramica, njih koristim samo ako negdje idemo a i j a brišem ruke s njima. 
Guzu mažem JGL kremom koja mi je za sada odlična.

----------


## Anastazija

Hvala na postovima sve cu ja to ljepo sa strane sebi zapisat  :Smile:  Meni je termin krajem osmog mjeseca..neznam dali ce bebi onda trebat neke dekice ili nesto bit ce vruce,bolje da bebu u nista ne motam..Dali mi netko moze reci,koja temeratura odgovara bebi,jer soba nam je ljeti preeeevruca i sparna pa cak i uz otvorene prozore(a zapravo neznam koliko ih je uopce pametno otvarat kraj male bebe radi propuha..?) i sada se nadam smisliti neko rijesenje za to,neide mi nista u glavu..

----------


## Žabica

Nama su rekli da temperatura prostorije treba biti 20-22 °C, a za kupanje 24-26 °C. Mi smo ko debili kurili prvi dan na 27-28 °C , jer je u rodilištu bilo vruće pa smo se vodili idejom da tako mora biti. Još mi je sva silna rodbina dolazila i pametovala da pokrijemo dijete, jer su joj ruke hladne. Nisam znala da je to normalno da su joj hladne, pa smo ju i pokrili i strpali u onaj jastuk. Siroto dijete...

Nama je patronažna rekla da djetetu neće biti ništa od otvorenog prozora i da treba često prozračivati. Ja otvaram prozore, ali pazim da nije propuh.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam svojima pripremala 20-ak platnenih pelena i trokutova (to sam sve imala staro pa je bilo i viška) za široko povijanje, 5,6 bodija br 56, nekoliko tutica, nekoliko čarapica, kolica,dekice dvije, tri, pavlovićevu, pelene i to je to. Iako, za drugo i treće sam imala sve pa je bilo toga hrpa, samo sam trebala vaditi, ovisno o vremenu i temperaturi. Treće je rođeno u 8. mjesecu i, netko je pitao kako obući bebu kad je vruće, ja sam mu obukla bodi i laganu tuticu na tregere sa stopicama dolje. Bodi benkice meni nisu bile praktične, lakše mi je bilo obući bodije. Ali možda manje iskusnoj mami bude lakše drugačije dok se ne ispraksira. Kapice nismo nikad koristili, ni za ljetne ni zimske bebe.

Od kozmetike nisam pripremala ništa, to sam kasnije kupovala u hodu. I to su bile one niveine kupke i šampon u 1 ali i to sam slabo koristila. Štapići za uši obavezno, sterilne komprese za pupak, alkohol za pupak (kod nas se bivacin preporuča jedino ako se upali).

----------


## lola3

od srca preporučam kremu Purelan za bradavice. još u bolnici me spasilo, ranice od dojenja u trenu se oporave

----------


## pomikaki

Dosta ovisi o tome kad se beba treba roditi i u kakvom podneblju živite.
Ako će beba biti ljetna, treba joj puno manje odjeće.
Ovisi i o tome što planirate: kolica, marama, sling; jednokratne pelene, platnene ili bespelenaštvo.
O vrsti pelena, ali i o životnim stavovima ovisit će i odabir kozmetike za djecu.
Ja sam pomalo elementarno nastrojena prema svemu tome, pa najbolje da o svojem mišljenju ne govorim previše. Umjesto toga, evo nekoliko linkova.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/1591-Št...C4%91en%C4%8De
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=146&Show=640
bilo je toga još, raznih lista, ali hikako da ih nađem  :Undecided: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37662-K...trebnih+stvari možda se nađe koja korisna informacija

i malo alternativniji pogled na sve to  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5861-Po...trebnih+stvari 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6472-Po...trebnih+stvari

----------


## andreja

koju veličinu jednokratnih pelena treba novorođenče? 1 ili 2.

----------


## (maša)

mi već 3 tj u Newborn..malac ima oko 5 kg..kad potrošim ovaj paket prelazim na one do 6 kg...neznam jel to 1 ili 2  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

new born je kolko znam 1,a new baby je 2. e sad ja sam kupila te new baby-2. ništ bum zamjenila... :Undecided:

----------


## mamitzi

anastazija, i meni je termin bio krajem 8.mjeseca pa smo moj stariji sin i ja kupili dvije svečane odjeće za seku kad dolazi iz bolnice (istina je da je to uz pakovanje od tri bodija  jedino što smo uopće kupili od odjeće, sve ostalo je bilo ili filipovo ili posuđeno). jedna je bila plišane hlačice i jaknica br.62, a drugo pidžamica pamučna br..56. kad smo išli doma bilo je preko 30 pa su je sestre obukle u tu pidžamicu bez bodija, a patronažna ju je skinula samo u bodi. ja sam joj onda još obula čarapice kad je patronažna otišla. 
doma sam imala svega i svačega, zahvaljujući tim vrećama robe koje kruže između nas prijateljica. 
od kozmetike sam imala paket pelena za novorođenče, paket pelena broj većih (ako rodim king konga), bademovo ulje, pavlovićku, vaticu, štapiće, fiziološku, gaze -neporubljene za pranje/brisanje guze, sapun za bebe i muž je kupio ocenisept za pupak jer je to pisalo u letku iz bolnice.
učvrstili smo filipovu presvalčilicu sa stalkom za kupanje (ručni rad mog tate) i izbacili igračke iz filipovog kinderbeta. i naravno, oprali presvlaku od autosjedalice.

----------


## linolina

Ja mogu roditi svaki tren-i jedino što me muči jest da joj pri izlasku iz bolnice obučem plišano ili samo pamučno odjelce ( dugih rukava, na tregere). I broj-kupila sam 62-MTČ-ov i čini mi se preveliko...A beba mi mogla imati  do 4 kg. Kako bi vi?

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Kad ti je termin???
> Mene to najvise muci jer je meni termin kraj 8. mjeseca,ee sad moze bit toplo kao prosle godine kad sam se kupala do 10. mjeseca ili vec laganini hladno...
> Inace Byvacin se bas i nepreporucuje za njegu pupka.Ili octenisept--kojim mozes i sebi spricat ranu od epi--nadama se da je neces imat ili hidrogen 3%---ako pupak vlaži...preko toga sterilne gaze i mrezica ili micropora za ucvrstit
> Ja sam dobila od frendica ovakav popis:
> --uz sve sta ti je cocolina napisala:
> --ako nemas da ti netko sasije od nesterilne gaze komade za bljucanje u DM-u ima od Lola Ribar i manjih tetra pelena i vecih..
> 5 pari carapica
> 2 kapice
> Švedske pelene na čičak Kamaris--nisam sigurna koliko i dal ces u siroko povijat--u Ri obicno sve bebe dobiju siroko do prvo kontrole
> ...


 
ne kužim zakaj nam je onda na zadnjem tečaju pedijatrica preporučila bivacin za pupak ?

----------


## Lutonjica

zato što ćeš od sad pa nadalje čuti 100 različitih savjeta. jedan pedijatar će ti reći jedno, drugi drugo, patronažna treće. medicinska sestra četvrto, ginekologo peto. a ti trebaš sama odlučiti što ćeš i kako ćeš.

inače, bivacin je antibiotik, i nema smisla koristiti ga ako je sve u redu.

----------


## litala

> Ja mogu roditi svaki tren-i jedino što me muči jest da joj pri izlasku iz bolnice obučem plišano ili samo pamučno odjelce ( dugih rukava, na tregere). I broj-kupila sam 62-MTČ-ov i čini mi se preveliko...A beba mi mogla imati  do 4 kg. Kako bi vi?


odlucit ces onaj dan kad se budete spremali doma  :Smile:

----------


## lore

bebu oblaci onako kako je i tebi, ako je tebi vruce sigurno je i njoj..
ja sam na pocetku imala: 
-7,8 bodica na preklop- oni koji se ne zakopcavaju preko glave(super ti je otici u hm ako imas priliku i kupiti te prve stvari jer kupis puno za malo novaca ili u marks & spencer- isto je ok cijena)..recimo 5 kratkih rukava, 2,3 dugih rukava (za hladnije dane)..kupovala bi broj 56 (to svim bebama pase a 68 nikako nemoj kupovati, moja beba je sa 6 mj. bila 68 i taj broj je ogroman za malu bebu ispocetka..meni je trebao broj 50 ali to mozes naknadno dokupiti ako ti bude beba manja..
- 4 hlacica stopalica laganih pamucnih..mozda eventualno 2 kratkih hlacica
- par carapica
- pelene pampers od 2-5 kg (moze i druga marka ali mislim da oni jedini imaju taj najmanji broj)
- krema za guzu (ja koristim mustelu jer jedino na nju ne reagira ali imas i jeftinijih ako ti beba nema osip mozes bilo koju- pavlovic, jgl..uzmi jednu na pocetku da isprobas dal bebi pase)
- ono cega ti treba dosta su gaze- ja sam ih imala 25 kom i nonstop je bila puna masina od bljuckanja..pazi da budu mekane dakle ne one grube tetra pelene
- trebaju ti blaznice za cistiti guzu (jer prvo peres obicnom vodom, to sam kupovala u dm-u)
- oprema za cistiti pupak (to ce ti reci u bolnici kaj ti treba- ja sam koristila hidrogen bivacin kako su mi rekli u bolnici, mrezicu iz chicca za pridrzavanje kompresa i komprese)
- kupi i neku laganiju dekicu, vise kackanu za ljeto..
- za tebe svakako neku mast za bradavice- melem, purelan, bepanthen (meni je osobno jedino bepanthen mast pomagala koju bi ispirala prije podoja prvo vlaznim maramicama pa nakon toga s vodom da je bebi cisto za podoj)

nije mi trebalo:
- kapice (nikad nije podnosila kapu na glavi)
- svedske pelene (kupila sam ih skroz bezveze jer nije trebala siroko povijanje tako da to kupi naknadno ovisno sto ti pedijatrica kaze)
- papucice
- bodici koji idu preko glave (uzas, nema sanse da bi to oblacila na pocetku)
- haljinice za bebe manje od 6 mj. (totalno neprakticno, nismo iskoristili nijednu)
- sterilizator (kasnije kad sam davala vodu sam prokuhavala)
- grijac za bocice i kasice
- izdajalica (nikad mi nije trebala niti sam mogla izdajati iako sam normalno dojila, preporucila bi da po potrebi narucis od nekog od tvojih da ti donese u bolnicu)
- grudnjaci za dojenje (bacena lova, puno mi je bolji, ljepsi i jeftiniji pamucni u benettonu, kupila sam 2 za dojenje u aniti- jedan se raspao, drugi nikad nisam ni nosila)
- mala kadica (ako kupis manju racunaj da u roku od 3. mj. kupujes jos jednu..meni su ti dobre ok baby s uloskom)
- mali chicco rucnici (premali za bebe od 3. mj nadalje pa kupi ipak neki komotniji rucnicic)


..bas sam bacila hrpu novaca na gluposti..tako da ono, umjereno, stvarno puno stvari ne treba..a beba tako brzo preraste da je glupo da ne iskoristis ono sto kupis

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## vlatka5

velićina odjeće za bebe zavisi kakva će beba biti.moja oba sina su izašla iz bolnice u robici 62,prvi je odmah nosio 3 pelene babylove,a drugi 2.tako da sva robica što sam kupila manje velićine mi je totalno ne korištena.

----------


## linolina

> odlucit ces onaj dan kad se budete spremali doma


Tako i bi :Grin: 
S tim da mi je beba na kraju bila duga 48, teška 3100 i apsolutno sva robica koju imam joj je prevelika, pliova u bodijima, ogoljena prsa, pretužno...a nakupovala od 4. mjeseca trudnoće...to je sad za jesen, nabrzake je muž kupio nešto, ja čekam da mogu sjediti i u susjednom dučanu moram još kupiti robice  50-56

----------


## pomikaki

> Tako i bi
> S tim da mi je beba na kraju bila duga 48, teška 3100 i apsolutno sva robica koju imam joj je prevelika, pliova u bodijima, ogoljena prsa, pretužno...a nakupovala od 4. mjeseca trudnoće...to je sad za jesen, nabrzake je muž kupio nešto, ja čekam da mogu sjediti i u susjednom dučanu moram još kupiti robice 50-56


bez brige, brzo će ona u veći broj
Čestitam!

----------


## andreja

ja sam kupila robicu 56 i 62,za koliko je to otprilike kilograma?

----------


## jelena.O

od 2.5 do 6.5 kg

----------


## mara68

Malo se ubacujem  :Smile: 
Ivan je bio 3800g težak  i 52 cm dug. Kad smo došli iz bolnice odjeća br.56 mu je bila komotna,  mogao je tu veličinu nositi do negdje 2 mjeseca starosti, a tada je imao oko 6 kg i  malo manje od 60 cm.  Moje je iskustvo s veličinama takvo da hlače i donje dijelove za bebu kupujem broj veće, a majice 2 broja veće jer je lako zavrnuti rukave, dok nogavice i nije baš praktično, ružno mi je kad bebici vise nogavice ili je donji dio prazan kod hlačica sa stopalima. Bodiji bez rukava i s kratkim rukavićima mogu biti veći, za početak 62, dok je odjelca bolje kupiti 56. Što se količine tiče, drugi put ću kupiti još više nego ovaj put jer je MM dosta toga morao naknadno kupovati. Babinje mi nisu dolazile prvih par tjedana, a i oni koji jesu donosili su lovu  :Klap:  tako da nisam računala na odjeću koju ću dobiti. Beba se često izbljucka ili pelena propusti pa je nekad potrebno presvlačiti ju više puta dnevno, a vremena i snage za peruckanje svake stvari posebno baš i nema prvih dana nakon poroda.

----------


## tana

da li netko možda zna gdje ima za kupiti malih brojeva 50-52 (U zagrebu)
Cura se malo požurila i sada u svemu pliva, problem je što su benkice prevelike oko vrata, pa joj se vidi pupak :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja sam kupila robicu 56 i 62,za koliko je to otprilike kilograma?


 56 je za djecu dužine 56 cm, 62, za djecu dužine 62 cm.
nema neke prevelike veze s kilažom.
moje kćeri su rođene s 48 i 49 cm, broj 50 im je bio malo prevelik

----------


## ekica

> da li netko možda zna gdje ima za kupiti malih brojeva 50-52 (U zagrebu)
> Cura se malo požurila i sada u svemu pliva, problem je što su benkice prevelike oko vrata, pa joj se vidi pupak :/


u C&A ima malih brojeva (mislim da čak br.44 imaju), imaš i u MTČ-u, a i dućani tipa NAMA drže benkice/gegice broj 50

----------


## Amandica

U Prenatalu imaju također tih malih brojeva, imaju čak robicu i za nedonoščad

----------


## linolina

Broj 50-56 , super bodi benkice, ja sam na popustu kupila u Turbo limaču

----------


## Anemona

Mi smo večinu kupili br. 56, na kraju je trebao dugo br. 50, bez obzira što je bio 50 dug, težak 2850 g.
MM je onda hodao po trgovinama i pokupovao sve od broja 50.  :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Mi smo večinu kupili br. 56, na kraju je trebao dugo br. 50, bez obzira što je bio 50 dug, težak 2850 g.
> MM je onda hodao po trgovinama i pokupovao sve od broja 50.


Joj, i mi smo bili u sličnoj situaciji. Samo što su nama problem bile hlačice- 56 sve odreda jaaako prevelike, a 50 nisam mogla pronaći u cijelom Zagrebu.
Na kraju pronašla u Benettonu, a kasnije sam saznala da ima i u Prenatalu. Eto, da znate ako će kome trebati.

----------


## zekana

Imam malo i konkretno pitanje. 

*Pliva sept losion od kamilice*- je li stvarno primjeren za kupanje novorođenčeta? Da li ga netko koristi??? Imam 500ml, piše da je za osjetljivu kožu i za još mnogo stvari... uključujući kupanje novorođenčadi.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali ja ne bih.
Nekako mislim da je za kupanje novorodencena najprimjerenija voda eventualno sa par kapi maslinovog ili bademovog ulja.
Ako to nije dovoljno, citala sam da je bolje protrljati malo bebi sapuna na trljacicu i onda isprati cistom vodom, nego koristiti te gelove jer se kao teze ispiru i vise isusuju kozu (isto sam pronasla i za tek sapun-obican sapun za ruke  :Unsure: ).

----------


## Beti3

zekana, taj losion je antiseptik. Mislim, on može biti za kupanje novorođenčeta, ali bolje nemoj. Ostavi to za kasnije ili sebe kupaj.

Prvi mjesec je dovoljna voda, jedino kad se pokaka jako, onda taj dio nasapunaš nekim nježnim sapunom i ispereš.

----------


## *mamica*

> Imam malo i konkretno pitanje. 
> 
> *Pliva sept losion od kamilice*- je li stvarno primjeren za kupanje novorođenčeta? Da li ga netko koristi??? Imam 500ml, piše da je za osjetljivu kožu i za još mnogo stvari... uključujući kupanje novorođenčadi.


Nipošto! Ipak je namijenjen izvanrednim, bolničkim slučajevima, a ne normalnoj, svakodnevnoj upotrebi. Za novorođenče je dovoljna voda sa dodatkom ulja i/ili čaja od hrastove kore.

----------


## anasti

ni ja ne bih plivasept koristila za novorođenče, pa ni za sebe. čak i danas, J ima 14 mjeseci, kupam ga u babylove šamponu samo kad mu perem kosu cca dvaput tjedno. ne vidim potrebe..

----------


## mama_jos_malo

djecu sam kupala uvijek u običnoj vodi s kap-dvije maslinovog ulja, nikad im nisam dok su bile bebe kupila šampone ili bilo što od kemije, krema za guzu (mi smo platnenaši pelenaši) Teuta i Njegica ali vrlo rijetko jer nema potrebe.
Kad su malo porasle počeli smo koristiti weledin šampon za kosu i tijelo 2u1.
Pupak im je otpao u rodilištu 3. dan a tretiran Weleda Wecesin puderom http://www.homoenergia.eu/en/product...IN-Powder.html

----------


## leonisa

moja ce sada godinu dana i jedino u cemu se kupa je voda i periodicno par kapi bademovog ulja.

starija je kupana po PSu stare skole patronaznih, koza joj je kriminalno suha. unistili smo dijete  :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

Leonisa mislim da ju niste mogli dugorocno unistiti, bit ce da ima ionako suhu kozu...

Mi smo i prvu i drugu kupali u cistoj vodi a povremeno s par kapi weledine biljne nesapunske kupke od nevena, i dok je za stariju to super funkcioniralo, malenoj je izbio AD. Dermatilogica je rekla da smo ga izazvali i cestim kupanjem u tvrdoj cistoj vodi  :Sad:   I stvarno, kad smo ju poceli mazati i prorijedili kupanja AD se skroz povukao.

----------


## leonisa

mladjoj perem guzu nakom svake nove pelene, kada je 1 u tjedan dana.

starija je imala kadu svaki dan.  :Sad: 
i to ono, nasapuna se trljacicom pa u kadu  :Sad:

----------


## ann-zgb

> Imam malo i konkretno pitanje. 
> 
> *Pliva sept losion od kamilice*- je li stvarno primjeren za kupanje novorođenčeta? Da li ga netko koristi??? Imam 500ml, piše da je za osjetljivu kožu i za još mnogo stvari... uključujući kupanje novorođenčadi.


novorodence se pere cistom vodom,plivasept je izvrstan ali nikako za zdravo novorodence/ovo je kopija primjene ,iskreno nemam pojma kako se tu naslo novorodence
ja svoje dijete ne bih prela time,sigurno
PODRUČJA PRIMJENE
• higijensko pranje i njega ruku, naročito u osoba koje ih često peru
• pranje, kupanje, uključujući i pranje kose, i njega bolesnika u medicinskim ustanovama
• pranje, kupanje i njega kože osoba preosjetljivih na alkalije i sapune: novorođenčadi i male djece, kroničnih i nepokretnih bolesnika, starijih osoba i dr.
• čišćenje površinskih neinficiranih rana i oštećene kože

----------


## sillyme

Ne...
Cista voda, ne precesto. Nakon prvih mjesec dana smanjiti temp vode, jer vruca voda isto isusuje.

Moja starija (4 g) se dan danas kupa iskljucivo u vodi, ne prevrucoj, kosu isto pere samo vodom. Ne mazem je nikakvim kremicama i koza joj nije suha niti kosa masna ili prljava... Mene su kao bebu isto unistili kupkama, pa onda mazali posebnim kremama itd - danas znam da su samo trebali ne koristiti tu kemiju i koza bi mi bila puno puno manje izmucena, suha, svrbezna, perutava itd.

----------


## Tiziana

A ja uopce ne razumijem ludu potrebu pranja novorodjenih beba svaki dan i to jos sapunom - bio on baby ili ne. Gdje li se stigne zaprljati pa ne radi na gradilistu!

----------


## Charlie

Mojim bebama je to pasalo (rodjene usred ljeta), bio nam je to mali ritual i obje su voljele vodu. Kupale su se u tummy tubu. Bez sapuna. Dok nas s mladjom to nije lupilo po glavi pa se sad kupa 1-2x tjedno. I opet dobro  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> Nipošto! Ipak je namijenjen izvanrednim, bolničkim slučajevima, a ne normalnoj, svakodnevnoj upotrebi. Za novorođenče je dovoljna voda sa dodatkom ulja i/ili čaja od hrastove kore.



Stvarno je dobro da sam pitala! MA cijela je zbrka nastala u mojoj glavi kad sam obaviještena da se za bebu u bolnicu (među ostalim) treba donijeti i sredstvo za kupanje. I ja sam prije čitala i čula *čista voda, maslinovo ulje*. 
U bolnici su mi rekle sestre jednom prilikom da je najbolje uzeti ovu medicinsku kupku jer ima najmanje kemije u sebi. Pa eto stvarno, svaka im čast!
I stvarno, *dobro da sam OVDJE pitala*  :Very Happy: 

Hvala drage moje!

----------


## Sony

> da li netko možda zna gdje ima za kupiti malih brojeva 50-52 (U zagrebu)
> Cura se malo požurila i sada u svemu pliva, problem je što su benkice prevelike oko vrata, pa joj se vidi pupak :/


Ovaj vikend sam vidjela u WG u ducanu Kik te stvari u velicini 44 i 50 na akciji..

----------


## *mamica*

> Stvarno je dobro da sam pitala! MA cijela je zbrka nastala u mojoj glavi kad sam obaviještena da se za bebu u bolnicu (među ostalim) treba donijeti i sredstvo za kupanje. I ja sam prije čitala i čula *čista voda, maslinovo ulje*. 
> U bolnici su mi rekle sestre jednom prilikom da je najbolje uzeti ovu medicinsku kupku jer ima najmanje kemije u sebi. Pa eto stvarno, svaka im čast!
> I stvarno, *dobro da sam OVDJE pitala* 
> 
> Hvala drage moje!


Bože sačuvaj, da mi je vidjeti tu koja ti je to rekla. Mi smo u bolnici koristili rozi i plavi plivasept i doslovno smo i mi roditelji i medicinske sestre imali izguljenu kožu na rukama od njega. A morali smo koristiti jer smo bili sa imunokompromitiranom djecom. Dovoljno je reći da sam njime stan čistila, a i oni bolničke sobe. 

I jednom sam upitala mogu li povremeno kap toga (ali doslovno kap!) ubaciti u kupku za dijete da opere rukice nakon parka i sl. - sestra zamalo nije u nesvijest pala kada sam je to upitala  :Grin:  Rekla je - ni kap za dijete. 

E sada, ovaj plivasept o kojem ti pišeš sigurno je prilagođeniji dječjoj koži, ali pročitala sam upute i opet piše da je namijenjen zdravstvenom osoblju i njezi bolesnika, tako da je sigurno i on prejak za nježnu bebinu kožu. Možda one misle da, ako mogu s njime prati bolesnu, imunokompromitiranu djecu, da mogu svu.

Drž` se ti vode i ulja!

----------


## Tiziana

Zekana jos ako uspijes da je odmah po porodu ne operu bilo bi idealno, ako bi na par sati uspjela ostati s vernixom kasnije ce joj se koza puno manje susiti. Bas imam dva oprecna iskustva-prvi okupan u roku pol sata, druga okupana nakon dva ili tri sata i taj vernix joj se vec bio upio u kozu. Oboje su atopicari alergicari s groznom kozom s time sto je koza ove kasno okupane neeusporedivo u boljem stanju,dok se prvi osusio i razgrebao vec drugi dan. A negdje sam bas citala da su i preporuke u tom smislu.

----------


## *mamica*

Tiziana - da barem. Vani u baby friendly rodilistima uopce ne kupaju djecu za sve vrijeme dok su u bolnici, samo lagano obrisu krv sa njih pazeci da ostane taj zastitni sloj.
U rodilistu gdje ja idem, preporuka je svakodnevno kupanje djecjim kupkama uz posprdno ismijavanje ulja i caja u vodi. Kada sam upitala cemu svakodnevno kupanje beba i nece li to ostetiti kozu, samo su rekle da nece jer su te kupke namijenjene bebama.

----------


## rutvica

probajte se izboriti za to da vam dijete u bolnici ne peru tim detrdžentima jer stvarno može imati dugotrajne posljedice, kao što su neke mame tu već primjetile... (uklanjaju se, osim prirodnog masno-vlažnog zaštitnog sloja i korisne bakterije koje su vrlo bitne za održavanje zdravlja kože). zato je bitno ne-kupanje i kontakt koža na kožu s mamom i tatom (da se nasele korisne bakterije) nakon poroda. čini mi se vrijednim otrpiti malo podsmjeha i čudnih pogleda, kako bi kasnije imali manje problema s kožom...

----------


## martinaP

U Vž ih kupaju svaki dan, ali kako je sve u sobi, onda nije problem ne okupati ili okupati samo u čistoj vodi. Mojima su samo pelensko područje prali u dječjoj kupki, ostalo u vodi (zapravo, curu sam sama kupala).

----------


## Tiziana

> Tiziana - da barem. Vani u baby friendly rodilistima uopce ne kupaju djecu za sve vrijeme dok su u bolnici, samo lagano obrisu krv sa njih pazeci da ostane taj zastitni sloj.
> U rodilistu gdje ja idem, preporuka je svakodnevno kupanje djecjim kupkama uz posprdno ismijavanje ulja i caja u vodi. Kada sam upitala cemu svakodnevno kupanje beba i nece li to ostetiti kozu, samo su rekle da nece jer su te kupke namijenjene bebama.


Evo ja sam rodila vani, navodno baby frendly, nikad nisam rodila u RH i cini mi se da su je na porodu samo isprali jer mi je jos dugo poslije bila mekana i pomalo ljepljiva od verniksa dok se u totalu nije upio. 
Al ovo sto rutvica kaze "probajte se izboriti " - sta se imas izboriti ako je to tvoje dijete nema tu sta tko raditi ako ti neces. Kazes - nma sapuna -i zdravo!
Mi smo svoje bebe same prale, a samo ako mama ne zna ili ne zeli opere je sestra zaduzena za novorodjencad.

----------


## leonisa

moja je u oba ona pranja u rodilistu dobila osip i crvenilo.
u boxu ih obrisu, al ih izgleda peru nakon. no mislim da ih peru samo s vodom jer je tako reagirala i doma na vodu. pa ju vise nisam ni umivala jedno vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## ribice

Kada sam rodila mlađu ona je mala vernix po koži cijela 2 dana, istina rođena je s puno vernixa ali nisu ga nasilno skidali, SD 2010.

----------


## adal

zekana a gdje ces ti roditi?

----------


## zekana

> zekana a gdje ces ti roditi?


Sarajevoooooo

----------


## leonisa

> Kada sam rodila mlađu ona je mala vernix po koži cijela 2 dana, istina rođena je s puno vernixa ali nisu ga nasilno skidali, SD 2010.


nisu ni mojoj, al je opet imala osip.
sd 12.

----------


## adal

ja nisam cula da se treba to nositi,najbolje je pitati doktora koji te vodi,sto se tice kupanja znam da ih okupaju samo u mlakoj vodi tj.speru krv posle poroda i to je to,u svakom slucaju ako porod prodje dobro jako brzo se ide kuci,jedino sto sam cula je da se ponese ona neka tecnost(ne znam sad bas kako se zove) ali ne zbog bebe vec zbog tebe da sa njom kao peres ruke radi dezinfekcije....

----------


## Kaae

Mi imamo prljavo dijete, kupa se tu i tamo.  :lool:   Perem mu guzu po potrebi, a i sve ostalo kad mi se stvarno cini da smo pretjerali. :smrdec: Kad dodje dan kupanja, onda pliva u velikoj kadi, najcesce bez icega, a ako nesto dodam, onda je to jestiva kupka od shea maslaca. U bolnici smo ga poprali tamo negdje drugi, treci dan, a doma se prvi put okupao s otprilike tri tjedna.

----------


## anasti

ja mu otuširam guzu ujutro i uvečer, kosu cca dvapu tjedno ili po potrebi kako se uneredi..
kakav je to jestivi shea maslac? gdje se nabavi??
ja imam maslac za tijelo od alverde sa shea maslacem i makadamijom i obožavam taj miris!

----------


## Kaae

Ma ne zove se jestivi shea maslac, vec je kombinacija sastojaka u toj kupki jestiva. Ako bas moras pojesti, jel. Ne preporucuju je za dorucak.  :Grin:

----------


## Nitenaja

> moja ce sada godinu dana i jedino u cemu se kupa je voda i periodicno par kapi bademovog ulja.
> 
> starija je kupana po PSu stare skole patronaznih, koza joj je kriminalno suha. unistili smo dijete


U čestoj uporabi bademovo ulje zatvara pore,i nije preporučljivo stalno dijete tako kupati,mi smo u ad dermatitisu,i super nam je bademovo,no nesmijemo stalno.

----------


## Tiziana

> ja mu otuširam guzu ujutro i uvečer, kosu cca dvapu tjedno ili po potrebi kako se uneredi..
> kakav je to jestivi shea maslac? gdje se nabavi??
> ja imam maslac za tijelo od alverde sa shea maslacem i makadamijom i obožavam taj miris!


Imas u biljnoj apoteci Melissa 99% shea maslac dobiven hladnim presanjem, kosta mislim 69 kuna al po mirisu ni malo ne slici ovom od alverde u koji je umijesan jedan od sastojaka shea maslac (i svasta drugo jos). Za grozno suhu kozu je odlican

----------


## fingertips

Mi se kupamo U toploj vodi, sa dvi kapi masl.ulja! 
Kad napuni dva mjeseca planiramo se pribaciti na cisti shea maslac I cattier kozmetiku!  :Smile:

----------


## anasti

ahaa, ma skužila sam da nije za jesti, nego da ne škodi ako se pojede :Smile:  e super tiziana, to bi ja. trenutno sam na biobazi koja isto nema mirisa i mogu je za svašta koristiti a traje dosta dugo, al ovo bi mi super bilo, i za maloga i za nas! hvala

----------


## leonisa

> U čestoj uporabi bademovo ulje zatvara pore,i nije preporučljivo stalno dijete tako kupati,mi smo u ad dermatitisu,i super nam je bademovo,no nesmijemo stalno.


zato sam napisala periodicno. s obzirom da se svakih 7 do 10 dana uopce i kupa, a od tih kupanja periodicno dobije par kapi bademovog, mislim da su pore ok :D

kaae, moja se prvi put okupala s 2mj :D

nego, vi koji perete dupe 1 ili 2 puta dnevno, cime inace cistite to isto dupe tokom dana?  :Grin:

----------


## anasti

pa većinom samo vlažnim maramicama (babylove za osjetljivu kožu, meni su ravne krpici i vodi) pošto nam je kuhinja dolje a soba gore, pa smo cijeli dan u pokretu. al on je veliki, nije novorođenče pa ne kaka tako često.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Kad mijenjam pelenu, obrisem krpicama namocenim u vodu, osim ako smo vani, onda imam vlazne maramice, s najmanje uzasa koje sam mogla naci. A kad perem, onda perem pod vodom. Tu i tamo pospricam malo s BabyGanics sapunom od lavande. Opet nesto jestivo.  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

ja ju kod svakog prematanja pod pipu. istina, voda isusuje, al mi se to cini manjim zlom od maramica :/

----------


## anasti

Pa naravno, bolja je sama voda,al ja to s 15mjesečnjakom ne bi uspjela pod pipom :D bar ne s ovim mojim koji obozava vodu,mislim da bi zalili sve :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Guzu i pišicu brišem blazinicama namočenim u toplu vodu!  :Smile: 
Jedina kozmetika koju zasad koristimo je mast  za guzu jgl, nemamo nikakvih osipa,super zdrava i mekana bebina  guza!  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Pelena samo popisana - babylove bijele maramice. Pelena s govancem - ostatke govanca pokupim s koze babylove plavi paket a nakon toga voda i opet babylove sapun tekuci. Brisanje s dva lista troslojnog kuhinjskog papira koji stoji uz prematalicu. E da, tekuci sapun moze i alverde bio baby,onaj zuti. Ne radim u dm-u i najblizi dm mi je udaljen 400 km!!! Zato mi podrum lici na njihovo skladiste

----------


## leonisa

> Pa naravno, bolja je sama voda,al ja to s 15mjesečnjakom ne bi uspjela pod pipom :D bar ne s ovim mojim koji obozava vodu,mislim da bi zalili sve


ja sam bez beda to sa starijom dok nije skinula pelene. sjedi na lavabou, guzica visi, ruke ne doticu vodu, a ni noge. okrenuta ledjima  :Smile:

----------


## marija_sb

pozz mame  :Smile:  ja se i spricavam sto po stoti put vjerovatno postavljam ovo pitanje...dakle cekamo ljetnu bebu 8.8. pa sto mi treba sve od ROBICE???dugo?kratko? kako cu oblaciti bebu uopce ako bude gorilo  :Unsure:  ja bih ju npr iznjela u haljinici? nista neznam  :Sad:

----------


## Tiziana

Prvih mjesec dana trebat ce ti tanke pamucne tutice dugih rukava, one koje imaju i stopalo ukljuceno bez obzira sto vani gori. Bebe imaju drukciju termorgulaciju, osim toga ne krecu se i uglavnom spavaju prva tri tjedna. Haljinica ti ne treba dok god ne hoda.

----------


## Nitenaja

Svakako potpisujem *Tizianu* kupi par tankih bodića,i gegica sa stopalom no dugih,ni slučajno kratki rukav prvih tri tjedna,haljinicu nikako,vidjet češ kako se koža još čisti od verniksa,i tako je osjetljiva ta nježna koža,neka bude dogo,pamućno i lagano.Haljinicu smo mi obukli prvu za krštenje s 2 mjeseca.

----------


## rehab

Zašto ni slučajno kratki rukav, moj je ljetna beba, rođen usred toplotnih udara, i naravno da je bio u kratkom rukavu i šorcevima. Samo sam mu obuvala čarapice i kad je spavao pokrila bih ga preko nogica skroz tankom dekicom. Živ i zdrav.

----------


## Beti3

> Prvih mjesec dana trebat ce ti tanke pamucne tutice dugih rukava, one koje imaju i stopalo ukljuceno bez obzira sto vani gori. Bebe imaju drukciju termorgulaciju, osim toga ne krecu se i uglavnom spavaju prva tri tjedna. Haljinica ti ne treba dok god ne hoda.


Veliki X.

I ništa što stišće, nikakav lastik , ni ukrasi. Što jednostavnije i lagano. A koža mora biti pokrivena bar prvi mjesec dana, i glavica isto, jer je silno osjetljiva.

I novorođenče ( prvih 28 dana života) nema razvijenu termoregulaciju. Ono je naviklo na 37 stupnjeva u maminom trbuhu i toplina mu ne smeta. Hladnoća smeta. I to jako. Novorođenčetu treba toplina i mamin zagrljaj i hrana kad god ju poželi. I mir, neka se polako privikava na ovaj divan novi svijet u koji je došlo.

Ima vremena za Baby Armani i mirise i pokazivanje nasljednika  :Smile: . 
Rodila sam 31.7 jednog vrelog ljeta i van nismo izlazili ako nije bebina koža bila prekrivena  Po kući može biti u bodiću, ako nema klime u stanu. Naravno da se ne izlazi od 10 do 18, ali to se podrazumijeva.

----------


## pomikaki

> Zašto ni slučajno kratki rukav, moj je ljetna beba, rođen usred toplotnih udara, i naravno da je bio u kratkom rukavu i šorcevima. Samo sam mu obuvala čarapice i kad je spavao pokrila bih ga preko nogica skroz tankom dekicom. Živ i zdrav.


Tako i moja, bila je u dugim rukavima prva 3 dana u rodilištu, a na nogama samo čarapice. Kasnije je bila u bodiću kratkih rukava, pokrivala bih je tankim pokrivačem ili samo tetra pelenom kad bi spavala. I bila je sva znojna, s osipom od vrućine, ne znam što bi bilo da sam je oblačila više od toga :/

----------


## leonisa

ja znam da je nama dosla patronazna i rekla da bebe oblacimo kao i sebe- koliko slojeva odjece mi imamo, toliko ima i beba. da se ne smije pregrijavati bebe da ih gledamo po sebi. ako je nama vruce i njima je.
bio je kraj travnja, ja u majici bez rukava.

----------


## leonisa

jedino zasto bi bebi obukla duge rukave i hlacice bila bi zastita od sunca i tako bi bila obucena vani. u nesto prozracno, lagano i dugo.
naime sunce je i nakon 18h  :Smile:

----------


## IvanaR

Meni je bodić sa kratkim rukavima najpraktičniji za leto, a sunce sam izbegavala tako što bih prostrla jednu puniju tetra pelenu preko korpe od kolica, tako da je pravila hlad, a nije dodirivala bebu.

----------


## giussepe

I mi smo bili ljetna beba. Kraj sestom mjeseca!
Prvih tjedan dana nismo isli van ( sad se pitam zasto?!?) s drugim mislim van u roku tri dana!

Potpis na rehab, leonisu i pomikaki! :Smile:  
Dijete oblacim jednako kao i sebe! 
Znojio se ko blesav!

----------


## Tiziana

Nas su u bolnici ucili da beba tek rodjena ima uvijek hladne nogice i rucice, hladnije od ostatka tijela. I ja sam ju drzala u dugim rukavima dok god su te rucice i nogice ostajale hladne unatoc dugom rukavu i tutici koja zatvara stopala. Kad su bebi rucice tople znaci da joj je vruce i tad sam je razodijevala.
A prvih tjedana su bas onako sablasno ledene te rucice, navodno im ne radi dobro periferna cirkulacija

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav curke  :Smile: ..Evo vas pročitah na brzaka, pa vas molim za jedan savjet. Imam bebu staru mjesec i pol  :Smile:  uglavnom siki i spava i prekrasna je, uostalom kao i sve bebe.
Naime, ona mi je treće dijete, ali pošto su starijih dvoje velika razlika s najmanjom mrvicom malko sam u nedoumici. Pošto se u praksi stalno nešto mijenja s bebama, tipa treba širko, ne treba široko, treba kupat, ne treba kupat, malo sam ispala iz štosa, pa tražim savjet. Bebica mi ima dosta suhu kožu, sad se po tijelu iščistila od onoga perutanja i tu je ok, osim što mi se malo zna osuti u području sika i prema pupici (nisam još zaključila da li je od vrućine, ili ja nešto pojedem,pa putem mlijeka),ali i to se smiri uglavnom. Lišce joj se još čisti, ali mi se čini dosta suho, pogotovo obraščići. E sad,što raditi i radim li možda nešto krivo?!? Kupat svaki dan ili ne? Stavljati u vodi nešto ulja, mrvicu kupke ili čista voda? U rodilištu mi isto rekoše da ih kupaju u nekom dermatološkom gelu,ali ga nisu imali kad sam rodila, pa su ih kupali u Johnsonu?!? Guza joj se u rodilištu crvenila katastrofalno, dok ja nisam sama tražila da je previjam i stanje sredila da smo bili super za dva dana. Patronažne mi se dvije izredale i svaka imala svoju priču. Kupati svaki dan s par kapi ulja. Ne kupati svaki dan i ni slučajno stavljati ulje, jer zatvara pore...I što sad raditi...Ja sam je jedan dan bučkala u kadici s jednom kapi kupke...a drugi je samo osvježila i prebrisala na ručniku...
Ne bih joj htjela naštetiti, pa vas molim, kako vi ostale mame s kupanjem stojite....?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

Zimi kompletno kupanje jednom tjedno u vodi s par kapi maslinovog ulja. Ljeti nešto češće jer se bebač znoji, a počeli smo i s dohranom pa se dosta prlja. Uglavnom, ne kupam dok ne namirišem na bebi da je vrijeme za kupanje  :Grin:  Svakodnevno kupanje s kupkama i šamponima nije potrebno, pa ne rade u rudniku da se toliko zaprljaju, a štetno je za nježnu kožu bebe.

----------


## Anemona

> Tako i moja, bila je u dugim rukavima prva 3 dana u rodilištu, a na nogama samo čarapice. Kasnije je bila u bodiću kratkih rukava, pokrivala bih je tankim pokrivačem ili samo tetra pelenom kad bi spavala. I bila je sva znojna, s osipom od vrućine, ne znam što bi bilo da sam je oblačila više od toga :/


X
Potpuno jednako i kod nas.

----------


## leonisa

> Zimi kompletno kupanje jednom tjedno u vodi s par kapi maslinovog ulja. Ljeti nešto češće jer se bebač znoji, a počeli smo i s dohranom pa se dosta prlja. Uglavnom, ne kupam dok ne namirišem na bebi da je vrijeme za kupanje  Svakodnevno kupanje s kupkama i šamponima nije potrebno, pa ne rade u rudniku da se toliko zaprljaju, a štetno je za nježnu kožu bebe.


isto kod nas.
kod svakog premotavanja perem ju pod pipom, kupanje 1 tjedno, nekad i rjedje, u par kapi maslinovog, ponekad bademovog ulja.
ima 12,5mj i jos uvijek nisam koristila nikakav sapun, kupku... naucila na starijoj koja danas ima katastrofalno suhu kozu, a kupana je po savjetu patronazne, svaki dan sa sapunom, kasnije u kupki.

----------


## anita rain

Hvala curke na savjetima...Ja mojoj isto guzu perem s vodom i pamučnom krpicom, malo sa skeptik prema vlažnim maramicama, bježim od njih, baš samo kad moram. 
I još samo nešta, upotrebljavate li kad mlijeko za tijelo,ili kremicu za lice (suhi joj obraščići), ali im koža bude suha?

----------


## anita rain

ako im je koža suha...

----------


## rehab

> Hvala curke na savjetima...Ja mojoj isto guzu perem s vodom i pamučnom krpicom, malo sa skeptik prema vlažnim maramicama, bježim od njih, baš samo kad moram. 
> I još samo nešta, upotrebljavate li kad mlijeko za tijelo,ili kremicu za lice (suhi joj obraščići), ali im koža bude suha?


Ne upotrebljavam ništa, jer im poslije kupke s maslinovim uljem koža bude baš meka. Nekad ih namažem bademovom masti jer mi preeeekrasno miriše, i super mi je osjetiti taj bebasti, bademasti miris na njima, ali samo mrvicu. Doduše, ako je tvojoj suha koža, mislim da joj ne treba mast, nego neka hidratantna krema za djecu, ali ja bih se tu posavjetovala sa pedijatrom.

----------


## mishekica

Mi kupamo bebu svaki dan, ali isključivo zbog uvođenja rutine pred spavanje. Bez toga nam je bilo još gore.  :Grin:  Obožava brčkanje.
Uglavnom je riječ o vodi s malo maslinovog ulja ili o čistoj vodi, ali je onda nakon kupanja malo masiram i mažem baby uljem. Povremeno ubacim Mustelinu kupku.

Tapkam joj kosu svaki dan uljem jer ima tjemenicu pa mi je nekako glupo da joj ne operem tu istu kosu u vodi jednom dnevno.  :Unsure: 

Ujutro imamo prebrisavanje (lice, vrat, šakice, pazusi). Vrat i pazusi joj uglavnom grozno izgledaju jer je sva puna nabora i ne da mi to dirati pa joj se zacrveni... Onda to moram nekako oprati pa nekako posušiti. Ponekad namažem s malo kremice ili ulja. Ponekad ne. Ne znam kad je gore. A puno bljuca inače pa joj se to taman lijepo zaustavi na vratu. 

Kad presvlačim pelene, operem ju krpicom ili vaticom namočenom u vodi i posušim drugom krpicom. Vlažne maramice nosim samo ako nekamo idemo, ali i tada tražim izvor vode. Kremu za guzu više ne koristimo otkad smo se vratili na platnene. Tu i tamo namažem ako se nešto zacrveni, ali uglavnom su njeni nabori u pitanju.  :Smile: 

Mislite li da griješim i da bih trebala smanjiti / ukloniti nešto od toga?  :Unsure:

----------


## leonisa

zasto toliko tapkanja za tjemenicu?

zar nije dovoljno da nauljis jednom, pustis 20ak minuta i iscesljas?
i nakon toga operes kosu?

----------


## mishekica

> zasto toliko tapkanja za tjemenicu?
> 
> zar nije dovoljno da nauljis jednom, pustis 20ak minuta i iscesljas?
> i nakon toga operes kosu?


Kako misliš jednom? Tapkam je jednom dnevno, navečer nakon kupanja.
Zašto nakon kupanja? Pročitala sam u knjižici patronažnih sestara da treba ostaviti ulje da djeluje preko noći pa ujutro iščešljati.

----------


## leonisa

starija ju je imala 2 puta, mladja 1 i svaki put je bilo dovoljno jednom je namazati maslinovim, ostaviti 20min i sa cesljem koji je isao po samom tjemenu iscesljati tjemenicu. tocno sam vidjela kako otpada i gdje jos nije otpala pa onda cesljati taj dio. mislim, to cesljanje je vise piling nego cesljanje :D

i cesljas dok je ulje na kosi, ne nakon kupanja.
kad iscesljas, okupas  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> starija ju je imala 2 puta, mladja 1 i svaki put je bilo dovoljno jednom je namazati maslinovim, ostaviti 20min i sa cesljem koji je isao po samom tjemenu iscesljati tjemenicu. tocno sam vidjela kako otpada i gdje jos nije otpala pa onda cesljati taj dio. mislim, to cesljanje je vise piling nego cesljanje :D
> 
> i cesljas dok je ulje na kosi, ne nakon kupanja.
> kad iscesljas, okupas


Ne, krivo si skužila. Navečer natapkam, ujutro počešljam. Navečer operem pa opet natapkam. 
Ne znam, ako si ti u jednom jedinom potezu uspjela riješiti tjemenicu, možda to i nije bilo to? Ja se sa svojom borim već više od mjesec dana. Par dana joj ne mažem uljem jer mislim da je prošlo i onda se opet pojavi.  :neznam:

----------


## klara

Mishekica i nama se tjemenica stalno vracala. A cure su mrzile to iscesljavanje. Odustala sam i pustila tjemenicu. Ionako se vidjela samo kad bi se razmakla kosica.

----------


## mishekica

Moja nema kose.  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ni moja nema kose  :Laughing: 

bila je. ljuske sam noktom mogla skidati.

mozda se ulje do ujutro osusi?
kad cesljas jel vidis kako otpada?
i ja bi, kad bi cesljala radila poteze ko da cistim ribu (ne znam kako bi bolje opisala  :lool: )

----------


## mishekica

Ma opada sve u 16. Ne znam otkud joj toliko kože.  :Smile:  I mogu komotno strugati noktom, ali sam pročitala da se može inficirati pa to ne radim. Koliko god da me privlačilo.  :Laughing: 
A jel može naprosto tjemenica prijeći u nekakvu drugo perutanje kože koje nije tjemenica pa zahtjeva drugačiji tretman? 

Da ne budem skroz offtopic... Ja sam imala jako malo stvari u veličini 50 i 56 jer su svi govorili kako tog neee treeeeba puuuuno i kako dijete brzo preraste... Meni je trebalo! Njezin veš perem odvojeno i dok sam dočekala da se napuni mašina, mogla sam dubiti na glavi. Istina je da se te veličine brzo prerastu (moja s mjesec dana, a neka se djeca odmah rode tolika  :Smile: ), ali to vrijeme dok stane u tu odjeću ipak treba nešto nositi. Mi smo je oblačili u veće stvari dok je ovo bilo na pranju pa je sirota stalno imala podvrnute rukave i sve nešto lelujavo oko sebe. Možda je zato i počela toliko jesti.  :Laughing:  Sad je buca.

----------


## mishekica

I samo bih još dodala da mi je sve plišano strahovito išlo na živce. Za djecu (bebe) najbolji je čisti pamuk i samo pamuk. Pretpostavljam da ljetne bebe ni nećete oblačiti u pliš, ali tko zna. Zašto se to uopće proizvodi? Jer je kjut?  :Unsure: 

Strašno su mi smetale pidžamice i hlačice koje se NE kopčaju među nogama (već samo na tregerima) jer bih onda prilikom presvlačenja (pogotovo noću  :Rolling Eyes: ) morala skidati cijelu bebu. Njoj to NIJE bil drago! Naravno, o kopčanju na leđima da ne pričamo.

Meni su otkriće stoljeća bile pamučne dekice. Prije su uvijek uz flafastu dekicu nosili i tetru. Ovako imaš lijepo pamučnu dekicu koju najnormalnije pereš s robom.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam svoju bebu isto radi rutine kupala svaki dan (a jos je bila i ljetna beba) i to u cistoj vodi ili uz dodatak par kapi nevenoog ulja od Welede. I s 3 mjeseca je dobila dermatitis, najvjerojatnije izazvan precestim kupanjem koje je isusilo kozu. Dermatologica mi je rekla da je sama voda pretvrda i ne cini dobro kozi, da treba ubaciti malo uljne kupke. I da ju kupam najvise 2x tjedno, pozeljno cak jednom.
Otkad tako radim, plus dvaput dnevno ju mazem ADermom, ne uljem jer ono ne vlazi kozu, da pokucam - dermatitis se vise nije vracao! 

A stariju sam isto tako kupala svaki dan pa se izvukla bez dermatitisa  :Smile:  malena je valjda imala predispoziciju...

Vlazne ne koristimo, pere se guza pod pipom ili blazinicama, svakodnevno ju umivam i perem rukice. Ne smrdi  :Smile: )))

----------


## lulu-mama

Je li koristite kinderbet?

Puno mama pise kako bebe spavaju s njima u krevetu. Je li to znaci da uopce ne koriste krevetic?

----------


## leonisa

da  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

moja mala je od rođenja preko dana spavala u krevetiću...preko noć s nama u bračnom krevetu.... tek kada sam je odvikla od dojenja spavala je u svom krevetiću cijelu noć...a to je bilo negdje sa 15mj.......

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam s mojom starijom shvatila da joj je koza bila suha i perutava od prevruce vode za kupanje (onih preporucenih 37), cim smo smanjili temperaturu vode  odmah je proslo. Od onda sam nju, a kasnije i malog, kupala u samoj vodi bez iceg, samo sam pazila da nije prevruca. A kupala sam ih cesto tj. svaki ili svaki drugi dan ne zbog rutine nego jer vole kupanje (mladji oduvjek starija zavoljela s cca dva, tri mjeseca).

Nabore na vratu rjesavala 2x dnevno s blaznicom i 2-3 kapi bademovog ulja, kod njega sam bila oprezna i redovita pa se nikad nije zakompliciralo, kod nje sam jos bila neiskusna pa nisam kuzila koje su to naslage unutra, par puta joj se zacrvenilo i pukla koza ali nakon dva-tri dana ovakvog ciscenja je proslo.

Tjemenica se starijoj uporno vracala, pa sam s njenih 2,5 odustala i pustila. Mladjem uopce nisam skidala jer je imao kose pa se ionako nije vidjelo. Preokret je nastupio kad je ona imala 4 a on 1 i kod nje u vrticu su se pojavile usi. Pa da na svakom cesljanju ne razmisljam jel tjemenica ili gnjide sam kupila aderma sampon i dva tjedna svaki dan samponirala i iscesljavala, dok napokon nije proslo. Mislim da se njemu opet vratilo, ali trenutno ignoriram  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Meni su najprakticnije hlacice na elastiku s usivenim stopalima. U jednom potezu skines, premotas bebu i opet navuces. Nikakvog petljanja s gumbicima po noci, beba se cesto nije ni probudila. Sve druge varijante, a pogotovo jednodjelne ili nizovi gumbica na bilo kojoj lokaciji su mi gnjavaza. Mladjem sam samo to kupovala, i bodice s perklopom oko vrata da ni gore nista ne kopcam. Uglavnom, bebu presvucem od glave do pete ukljucivo pelenu ispod minute ako je tako obucena.

----------


## mishekica

> Je li koristite kinderbet?
> 
> Puno mama pise kako bebe spavaju s njima u krevetu. Je li to znaci da uopce ne koriste krevetic?


Koliko god mi zajedničko spavanje bilo privlačno, mi imamo neke prepreke zbog kojih to baš i ne možemo prakticirati (ne da mi se objašnjavati; i nije seks u pitanju  :Laughing: ). Uglavnom, spava kod mene u krevetu samo onih noći kad bi se nacicavala do besvijesti jer ja naprosto ne mogu ostati budna. Preko dana ponekad spavamo skupa. Skužila sam da duže spava kad legnem kraj nje.
U svakom slučaju, meni krevetić treba i ne bih se (ni onda ni sad) usudila bez njega, ali sve je to stvar vaših osobnih stavova / želja / navika / mogućnosti...




> Uglavnom, bebu presvucem od glave do pete ukljucivo pelenu ispod minute ako je tako obucena.


Maherica.  :Grin:

----------


## anita rain

Slatko mi je to zajedničko spavanje, ali ja to prakticiram samo po danu i to kad je nervozna, ne može zaspati, onda je poslije cicanja ostavim u bračnom i čornem i ja pored nje. Inače noću obavezno spava u svom krevetiću. Danju je znam staviti i u kolica na spavanje, pogotovo kad sam sama kući, nda je po potrebi furam iz jedne u drugu prostoriju za mnom.
Meni su isto praktične te hlačice sa stopicama na elastiku Uglavnom joj to oblačim za pidžamu, jer mi ekspres za previjanje u 4 ujutro. Po danu može za obući bilo šta (trenutno ne mogu odoljeti haljinicama, iako su nepraktične, ali ima tako slatkih).
Poslušala sam vaše savjete i ne kupamo se svaku veče... Obavezno naveče operemo lice i ručice, punašna je, pa moramo i podbradak i naravno guzu i spavanjac, nadam se, da će se koža oporaviti tj. neće biti tako suha...

----------


## uporna

Ljetna beba, kupan u vodi sa kap-dvije maslinovog ulja ali ne svaki dan. Nije bio buckast niti je bljuckao pa nisam imala problema sa naborima na vratu.
Tjemenicu sam mazala uljem i onda nakon par sati iščešljavala (imao je kose previše i to je bilo koma). Za kosu smo Welledin šampon uveli jer je dečko imao čupu i ulje nismo mogli skinuti samo tako.
Vlažne maramice samo kad je presvlačenje bilo vani, doma voda - gaza - blazinice. 
Istina da nikad nije mirišao kao da je reklama za dječju kozmetiku (robica prana sa malo praška, duplo ispiranje bez omekšivača) što mi je onako slatko kod beba kad mirišu po kremicama ali prevagnulo je zahvaljujući forumskoj edukaciji da bebe ne trebaju nikakvu kemiju tj. da je zdravije bez iste.

----------


## anita rain

Nama se stanje kožena tijelu sredilo,jedino lice  :Sad:  obraščići su joj tako suhi, ispiknjani sitnim prištićima, crveni, izgledaju mi tako nadraženo...Žao mi je gledati tako i ništa ne poduzimati...Curke, šta kažete na melem? Nekako mi ne drži vodi da lice bebe u tavom stanju ne treba nikakvu dodatnu njegu? Što učiniti?

----------


## Tiziana

Anita svasta ti tu moze pomoci. Od atopijskih krema, belobaze do obicnih bebi krema. Ja sam cak cesto stavljala dm-ovu babylove mast za cice. Ako moze na bradavice i ne treba prati prije dojenja onda moze i na bebino lice. Ako imas u kuci.

----------


## mishekica

> Nama se stanje kožena tijelu sredilo,jedino lice  obraščići su joj tako suhi, ispiknjani sitnim prištićima, crveni, izgledaju mi tako nadraženo...Žao mi je gledati tako i ništa ne poduzimati...Curke, šta kažete na melem? Nekako mi ne drži vodi da lice bebe u tavom stanju ne treba nikakvu dodatnu njegu? Što učiniti?


Kod nas je bilo slično i doktorica je rekla da ne diramo. Prošlo je samo za mjesec dana. Može biti od vrućine ili mogu biti novorođenačke akne / milije u pitanju.

----------


## rutvica

> Nama se stanje kožena tijelu sredilo,jedino lice  obraščići su joj tako suhi, ispiknjani sitnim prištićima, crveni, izgledaju mi tako nadraženo...Žao mi je gledati tako i ništa ne poduzimati...Curke, šta kažete na melem? Nekako mi ne drži vodi da lice bebe u tavom stanju ne treba nikakvu dodatnu njegu? Što učiniti?


nemoj melem - em je mineralno ulje, em sadrži salicilnu kiselinu

moja preporuka, ako imaš osjećaj da baš treba nešto: malo nevenovog ulja - upiti će se, neće ostaviti sloj na površini kože, djeluje protuupalno, ali sasvim blago. ako nemaš može i neko drugo hladno prešano ulje,npr. suncokretovo, bademovo, sezamovo, maslinovo (šta već imaš u kuhinji  :Laughing: 
izbjegni sve što sadrži mineralna ulja bilo koje vrste - ona mogu začepiti pore (što ti je patronažna rekla)

----------


## Snovolovka

Može jedno pitanje? Što su Tetra pelene???

----------


## Lutonjica

http://minigreeny.com/to-to-tetra-pelene6.html

----------


## Snovolovka

> http://minigreeny.com/to-to-tetra-pelene6.html


Hvala  :Smile:  Prvi put ovo vidim al potražit ću ih...nadam se da ih ima i u BiH.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala  Prvi put ovo vidim al potražit ću ih...nadam se da ih ima i u BiH.


Snovolovka, to su ti obicne starinske pelene u koje su nas nase mame prematale... Mekane, u par slojeva od gazastog materijala.

----------


## nanimira

Smiju li platnene pelene sušiti na radijatorima,tj. koja su vaša iskustva? Naravno,ne tamo gdje beba spava, čak sam ih mislila prati kod mame u stanu i tamo staviti. Moja bude zimska mucica pa sam si već počela štedjeti za platnene pelene, ali me preko zime malo muči njihovo održavanje? U proljeće i ljeto mi je OK stavit ih vani, ali u jesen i zimu nemam gdje...eventualno na sušilo ali kad se suši po 2,3 dana pa nisam ziher koliko bi ih onda trebala kupiti.

U sušilicu ne smiju,a ionako ju nemam jer mi načelno ne treba,pa sam sad u traženju sugestija  :neznam:

----------


## maca papucarica

U susilicu ne smiju  :Confused: 
Odakle ti to i koje to ne smiju?

----------


## nanimira

a smiju, mislim kakva su vaša iskustva? pa onda super  :Very Happy: 

Čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da se smiju sušiti na zraku jer da im sušilica smanjuje vijek trajanja i upijanje? 

"...Sušenje u sušilici malo smanjuje moć upijanja pelene, a stalno sušenje u sušilici skraćuje vijek trajanja pelena u odnosu na one koje se suše na zraku.Prednost sušenja u sušilici je da su pelene znatno mekše. .." http://minigreeny.com/odrzavanje-platnenih-pelena

Zanimaju me iskustva,jer ionako nemam sušilicu.

----------


## Snovolovka

Pa valjda je taj jedan paket od 10kom dovoljan?!?
Ja i sada imam svoju pelenu kad sam bila beba i koristim je kad peglam  :Smile:  Nadam se da su ove današnje bar približno kvalitetne.

----------


## mishekica

> Pa valjda je taj jedan paket od 10kom dovoljan?!?
> Ja i sada imam svoju pelenu kad sam bila beba i koristim je kad peglam  Nadam se da su ove današnje bar približno kvalitetne.


Ovisi kakva je beba i koliko često pereš veš. Meni 10 tetri ni u ludilu nije dovoljno. Nekakvih 5-10 komada ih stalno imam u upotrebi plus onda zamjene dok se ove operu. Moja beba puno previše bljuca pa imam tetru svugdje gdje ju stavljam da leži - u krevetić, krevet, kolica, gym... Pa onda za pokriti, pa svaku večer jedna za kupanje (brišem ju tetrom, a ne ručnikom)... I tak. Nakupi se.

----------


## Tiziana

> Pa valjda je taj jedan paket od 10kom dovoljan?!?
> Ja i sada imam svoju pelenu kad sam bila beba i koristim je kad peglam  Nadam se da su ove današnje bar približno kvalitetne.


Nisu. Od starijeg sina tetre vec imaju rupe a on ima  4 i pol. Na drugoj bebi sam. Moje tetre jos su ok.

----------


## anasti

ja sam imala dvadesetak tetri, pol od toga su neke stare koje sam dobila i puno su mi bolje od lolinih koje sam koritila samo za široko povijanje jer su mi nekako pregrube za brisanje(one glatke kaliko??)
ove stare su mi bile super za brisanje poslije pranja i kupanja, bolje od ručnika, pa za u kolica, pokrivanje ljeti i još silinu drugih stvari..

----------


## nanimira

Koristite li uz pl.pelenice i ove jedokratne?

----------


## Tiziana

To ti je kako tko. Ja ne koristim nisam nikad koristila i ne bi koristila jer stvarno ne znam gdje bi i kako uz dvoje djece nasla mjesta vremena i volje za pranje susenje i opce tramakanje popisanih i pokakanih pelena. Vec i bez toga imam solidnu kolicinu vesa koji kao da se sam razmnozava u kanti. No ima mama koje to hendlaju bez vecih teskoca. Vjerojatno ce se javiti neka od njih. Ja mislim da ti je bolje pricekati da se beba rodi pa da vidis hoce li ti se to dati-htjeti-moci izvesti nego da uzalud kupis cijelu opremu koja ti potom stoji nerabljena. Mozda i grijesim

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Koristite li uz pl.pelenice i ove jedokratne?


ni s prvim ni s drugim djetetom nisam uopće koristila jednokratne uz platnene pelene, dakle isključivo platnene

i sad ću tako za treće

ali nema razloga da ne koristiš i jedne i druge

----------


## beilana

Uhh tetra pelne..da ih imam pola ormara opet bi mi u nekom trenu sfalilo. Jedna za sjedalicu, jedna za kolica, jedna u kindicu, jedna na bracnom krevetu, jedna u boravku....da ne nabrajam. Dosta bljucka pa ih imam svuda. Popodne idu u kantu za pranje i stavljam nove...
Kinderbet, treba.ona je meni super spavala u kindicu prek dana al si ju nemjerno stavim u krevet da se mazimo i skupa spavamo. Po noci spava u kindicu.i sad spava kraj mene u bracnom krevetu.
Kupam ju svaki dan bas radi navike s par kapljica bekutanove uljane kupke i super nam je to. Koristim vlazne maramice jer dok se ona ukaka to nema sanse da voda i gaza skinu.ostane zuta  :Smile: 

Velicinu 50 i 56 smo zbilja trebali kad je rodjena mala. Bodice jos neke nosi 50 a ostalo prelazimo.na 56.sutra je mjesec dana. Tak da...sve ovisi kolko veliko se velika beba rodi.

----------


## martinaP

*beilana,* jako pokakanu bebu ti je najlakše uzeti i oprati pod pipom, pod mlazom tekuće vode.

----------


## nanimira

> ni s prvim ni s drugim djetetom nisam uopće koristila jednokratne uz platnene pelene, dakle isključivo platnene
> 
> i sad ću tako za treće
> 
> ali nema razloga da ne koristiš i jedne i druge


Gledam to iz baš praktičnih razloga, jer će biti zimska bebulja, pa nemam gdje sušit veš po zimi, pa ovo pa ono...mislim da će biti neka kombinacija na početku, a kad dođe lijepo vrijeme odmah na platnene jer je stvarno velika ušteda,sigurno će bebi biti udobnije a i volim podržavati rad udruga i zadruga u HR  :Klap:

----------


## anita rain

Ja koristim samo jednokratne pelene i bez obzira na to, imam u opticaju nekih 50-tak platnenih tetri. Isto kao što kažu ostale curke koje imaju bebu i moja dosta bljucka, tako da ih imam svugdje gdje ona leži (u kolicima, u kindaču, u nosiljci, na trosjedu, na bračnom, u AS, pa jednu za prebacit preko ramena kad je se nosa itd). Ja moju brišem nakon pranja guze s tetrom, jer imam oko 10-tak stvarno jako mekih, a isto tako sam jednom slučajno našla paket tetri koje su od flanela, tako da te koristim na pod glavicu. Prema tome sumnjam da će ti 10-tak biti dosta, osim ako si prirediš malih gazica, koje su meni isto neophodne.
Možda je stvarno pametno pričekati dok se beba rodi, pa tek onda procjeniti što i koje pelene koristiti, a ne baciti uzalud novac...

----------


## Jesen u meni

I mi koristimo hrpu tetri i gazi, jer puno bljucka. Uz ono što su druge mame navele, tetre su i zaštita od sunca kad smo u šetnji.
A koristimo tetre i kao pelene. Imamo i moderne platnene pelene i one za široko povijanje/švedske u kombinaciji  uloškom od tetre. Jednokratne koristimo samo po noći. Malac je jučer napunio 3 mjeseca, a ponosno mogu reći da smo na jednokratne pelene potrošili samo 100 kn kad mo se opremali za bolnicu, a pokupili smo i one besplatne pakete pelena u konzumu i dm-u,te smo jedan dobili na poklon pa imamo zalihu za bar još 2 mjeseca  :Smile: .
nama je super korisna košara od 3u1kolica, jer beba po danu spava u njoj i ide u šetnje (ima privilegiju da ide u šetnju u svom krevetu  :Smile: ), a po noći je u našem krevetu.
kuhalo za vodu nam je stalno u upotrebi (dohranjuje se na bočicu pa najviše zato). dosta često koristimo i sterilizator (sve bude gotovo za 6 min).
komoda s previjalištem mu je omiljeno mjesto u kući (sami smo je radili pa je površina za previjanje raskošnih 60x90 cm sa pužvom od 3 cm).
sad jako voli viper i igračku "zmiju" na prečki od kolica čije igračkice zveckaju.
apolutno nužna nam je mreža protiv komaraca za kolica (ipak smo iz Osijeka :zzzz :Smile: .

----------


## *mamica*

Imam jedno milijun tetra peleni i nekoliko zaštitnih gaćica, to sam koristila s prvim djetetom umjesto jednokratnih pelena, a najvjerojatnije ću tako i ovaj put. Tetre ne koristim za ležanje, brisanje itd. jer sam nemajka kojoj se ne gadi da joj dijete dođe u direktni kontakt sa kaučem/krevetom/kolicima/drugom osobom  :Grin:  Za brisanje oko usta koristim gaze, za brisanje nakon kupanja obične ručnike.

----------


## martinaP

Meni je 10 tetri bilo više nego dovoljno. Nisu nešto bljuckali, a ležali su direkt na kolicima, kauču ili čemu već.

----------


## anita rain

To je ok, ako beba ne bljucka, ali meni bi stvarno bilo nezgodno da si pobljucka madrac u kindaču, ili kolica, onda mi lakše staviti tetru i stvar gotova. A što se tiče trosjeda, moram joj staviti, jer imam često goste, a tamo svi sjedaju da ne kažem s čim, pa ono  :Undecided: .
Potpisujem *Jesen*, zaboravih i sama reći za zaštitu od sunca u šetnjici...

----------


## nanimira

Hala vam na preporukama za pelene, sigurno ću čekati da mi se malecko rodi,pa ću vidjeti kako je najbolje.. a pitala sam to jer se nešto šuška da će mi složit neku foru baby shower iznenađenja,pa da im unaprijed kažem što da kupe ako misle kupit...iako bi mi sad dobro došao jedan malo bolji grudnjak, prvenstveno.. :Cool: 

Htjela sam još pitati jednu stvar:

Koliko čista kuća/stan/okružje mora biti za novorođenče? Naime, mi jesmo uredni i čisti, ali imamo 2 psa, 2 mačke (psi su nekad stanu ali mačke nisu) i imamo ogromno dvorište tako da i tamo borave. Tako da zapravo nikad ne može biti baš ono skroz čisto kako je možda kod obitelji koje nemaju životinje. 
Svaki dan čistimo,ali me već zezaju da beba i pas ne idu skupa, da kak mi to mislimo sredit tralala...naravno da su psi održavani i očuvani, redovito kod veta, dragi i dobro odgojeni,ali skoče nekad na kauč i linjaju se zbog promjena vremena. Imaju svoje krevetiće za spavanje,ali se ova manja nekad uvali i k nama u krevet (doduše kod nogu).

Primjerice, moja teta je kasno rodila i moja majka se naravno zgražala nad njezinim metodama..jednom prilikom su bili kod nas i malenoj je komad kruha pao na pod, ona je smao malo puhnula po njemu i vratila ga maloj...ova ga je naravno odmah strpala u usta  :Smile:  
E sad, teta mi je doktorica i to za djecu s posebnim potrebama i ona tvrdi da se zdravom djetetu ništa ne može dogoditi, dapače da je dobro da se navikava na razne vrste "prljavštine" od malena jer im raste imunitet. Curica sad ima svojih 14 godina i NIKAD nije bila bolesna. Inače je iz Njemačke i tamo je pohađala radionice i završila fakultet i taj smjer studija.

Moje je ramišljanje da to vjerojatno ne bi napravila da je recimo usred grada ili u šoping centru ili tak, gdje je velika cirkulacija ljudi, ali ovak po doma nije problem...

Što vi mislite o svemu tome? Dakle, i o čistoći i o psima/kućnim ljubimcima...

 :peace:

----------


## Beti3

Teme o bebama i kućnim ljubimcima redovno pretresamo.  :Smile:  
Kod mene je pas dio obitelji. A članovi su nam bili i mačke, ptice, ribe, zečevi...Normala.

Malo ćeš više pripaziti, ali definitivno pas i beba pašu. A da vidiš kad beba, negdje između 3 i 4 mjeseca skuži psa, ma to je ljubav kakve nema. 
Mace moraš više paziti, jer one mogu skočiti svakamo, pa i u kolijevku ili kolica. Pas će odmah skužiti što ne smije, mačka teže. Macu ne smiješ pustiti u sobi gdje je beba, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## nanimira

> Teme o bebama i kućnim ljubimcima redovno pretresamo.  
> Kod mene je pas dio obitelji. A članovi su nam bili i mačke, ptice, ribe, zečevi...Normala.
> 
> Malo ćeš više pripaziti, ali definitivno pas i beba pašu. A da vidiš kad beba, negdje između 3 i 4 mjeseca skuži psa, ma to je ljubav kakve nema. 
> Mace moraš više paziti, jer one mogu skočiti svakamo, pa i u kolijevku ili kolica. Pas će odmah skužiti što ne smije, mačka teže. Macu ne smiješ pustiti u sobi gdje je beba, za svaki slučaj.



Ej, hvala  :Smile:  Ova tema je aktivna pa sam zato tu pisala.

Htjela bih početi pripremati pse za bebu i eventualno im malo ograničiti kretanja,pa zato. Ali super  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Dok beba ne puzi to ti je svejedno. Problem su alergicari i mi zato u dvoristu vise nemamo psa, al mi pas nikad nije bio u kuci bas u stanu niti prije bebe. Jednostavno jer je meni to bljak zbog mene a bebe pogotovo. Kad je moja prva beba polozena na pod dan ranije smo oprali i dezinficirali cijeli pod a od tad pa nadalje nismo isli u cipelama dalje od ulaznih vrata niti izlazili u papucama dalje od ormarica za cipele koji je kod vrata. Ako mi tko dodje tada odmah iza njega operem pod. Svekrva ima svoje papuce u ormaricu.

----------


## *mamica*

Kucu nikada nisam posebno cistila, dezinficirala ili zagrijavala radi bebe. Slazem se sa tvojom tetom doktoricom da je djeci potrebno normalno, nesterilno okruzenje radi imuniteta. I normalna sobna temperatura je po meni bitna. Dakle, slobodno radi onako kako si i dosad radila, nista djetetu nece biti od neispeglane robice i dan-dva neociscenog poda.

----------


## sillyme

Ja s prvom isto nisam kuzila cemu puno tetri... A s drugim nikad dosta. Nije bilo sanse da ga igdje odlozim bez tetre, ne zbog njega nego zbog jadnog kauca, kreveta, kolica, ramena, cegagod - jer je bljucko, bljucko, bljucko. U stvari nakon jela je imao zabranu iducih sat vremena doci iznad tepiha  :Smile: 

Sa prvim djeteom sam inicijalno dezinficirala prematalicu, i tu je mojem dezinficiranju bio kraj, s drugim nista. A to se hrane s poda tice, toliko sam im vec puta dala da pojedu nakon sto im je palo na pod da se moram suzdrzavati van kuce jer sam se posve navikla. Samo pazim da cipele skinemo jos u hodniku. Ogugla covjek nakon sto pocnu puzati, pa sjednu i odmah gurnu tu ruku u usta, poludila bih da stalno okolo perem pod, ruke, pod, ruke... i tako mjesecima  :Grin:

----------


## fingertips

ja bi samo dodala da nabavite bavarine, i to punoo! Moj slini neprestano  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Dok ne puza beba pod možeš održavati kao i inače obzirom da imate pse u kući. Kad propuza usisavanje i pranje poda biti će češće radi dlaka životinja i prljavštine koja se unosi izvana u kuću. 
Psi i djeca super se slažu, u startu ih upoznaš (približiš bebu da ju pas ponjuška i vidiš kako će reagirati pas - problem će biti jedino ako psi pokažu veliku ljubomoru). Poslije ćeš morati više paziti da bebać ne napravi nešto psu što bi moglo izazvati neželjenu reakciju psa.
Tetre super posluže kao što su već naveli ako beba bljucka i jako slini kao zaštita za madrac, kolica a obzirom da se na trosjedu sjeda ipak je zgodno da beba ne leži na tome a i opet kao zaštita trosjeda od bljuckanja. Meni bile super i kod doktora, a sad se spremam i na korištenje tetra pelena umjesto jednokratnih.
Vodi računa jedino da psi dolaskom bebe ne smiju biti drastično zakinuti za količinu pažnje koju sada imaju.

----------


## Snovolovka

Treba mi savjet...ne znam kako se to zove na našem jeziku, al na engleskom je Swaddle wrap...uglavnom, služi da se umota cijela beba od vrata na dole (kao u čahuru)...nadam se da ste me skužile  :Smile: 

E sad, pitam se koliko je to stvarno potrebno i jeste li ga koristile? Imam ponudu da ih kupim par povoljno al ne znam trebaju li mi...beba će mi se roditi početkom 10. mj.

I još jedno pitanjce...što mislite je li mi bolje uzeti klasičan drveni krevetac ili onaj putni (malo skuplji), tj ima izdignuti dio za bebe do 3 mj. koji se poslije izvadi i ostane normalan krevetac?

----------


## fingertips

To sto govoris je wombie! Osobno ga nisam koristila, Ali forumasice ga hvale, jer male bebe vole biti cvrsto umotane jer tako imaju osjecaj slican onome kako su se osjecale U maternici! Citala sam da se bebe zamotaju U tu maramu kad idu spavati da ih njihovi trzaji ne probude! Meni bi dobro dosla po noci jer se moj non stop mlati pa se probudi  :Smile: 
Sto se tice krevetica, radije kupi drveni, jer putni nije dobar za stalno koristenje, zbog toga sto nema pravi madrac!

----------


## Snovolovka

Pogledaj ovaj zadnji na str 4., drap boje...piše da ima pojačan madrac a izgleda mi super
http://http://bimaco-grupa.com/podkategorija.aspx?p=VIKEND+KREVETI%u0106I

----------


## Moe

> Treba mi savjet...ne znam kako se to zove na našem jeziku, al na engleskom je Swaddle wrap...uglavnom, služi da se umota cijela beba od vrata na dole (kao u čahuru)...nadam se da ste me skužile


Imam swaddle za bebu, ali kako je ona jako mala a velike su vrućine još ga nisam isprobala. A što se tiče spavanja - mirno spava dok je u dubokom snu, a kad nije čvrst san, vjerujem da joj ni swaddling ne bi pomogao, samo bi vjerojatno bila još živčanija jer ne može rukama i nogama micati  :Smile: 
Kad isprobam javim  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Je, izgleda fora  :Smile:  
Ali nekako ja svejedno ne bih, radi nekog mog osjećaja sigurnosti. Sigurno će se javiti još forumašica, pa ćemo vidit šta kažu!  :Smile:

----------


## Snovolovka

Hajde baš javi za taj swaddle kad ga isprobaš...moja će beba biti jesensko-zimska prvih 6 mj. pa joj ne bi trebalo biti vruće.
Javite se i ostale da čujem iskustva "klasični krevetić ili putni krevetić"  :Smile:  Imam još fore do poroda, ali volim sve istražiti na vrijeme.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja dobila swadle od frendice. Njena beba je mrzila biti zamitana u to (zimska beba), a neke druge cure kazu dasu njihove obozavale. Mislim da je to individualno, od bebe do bebe. Na tvom mjestu ja bi uzela samo 1 swadle i probala, a ako beba voli lako kupis jos koji

----------


## kitty

Mi doma imamo klasični krevetić a za odlazak na more i na izlete smo posudili putni krevetić, i moram reći da se te dvije stvari uopće ne mogu uspoređivati. Ma koliko kvalitetan bio, putni krevetić je ipak upravo ono što mu ime govori - za povremeno korištenje kad si na putu.

----------


## Moe

Ne moraš nužno ni kupovati original swaddle s čičkom.. možeš i od obične dekice isprobati (recimo pamučne četvrtaste dekice iz Cartersa su super za to), a kako umotati bebu pogledaj ovdje

----------


## sirius

> Hajde baš javi za taj swaddle kad ga isprobaš...moja će beba biti jesensko-zimska prvih 6 mj. pa joj ne bi trebalo biti vruće.
> Javite se i ostale da čujem iskustva "klasični krevetić ili putni krevetić"  Imam još fore do poroda, ali volim sve istražiti na vrijeme.


Osim sto to neke bebe ne vole , meni je to apsolutno nepotrebno . Moja je voljela biti zamotana , ali sam ju zamatala u dekicu . Jako je jednostavan sistem zamatanja , a dekicu možete upotrebiti i za mnoge druge stvari.

----------


## Snovolovka

E hvala na savjetima  :Smile:  Meni je ovo prva beba pa nemam pojma ni o čemu, a pokušavam saznati što je najbolje, najoptimalnije i sl. Pošto sam kući po cijele dane, imam vremena na pretek za istraživanje, hehe

----------


## *mamica*

Sa prvom bebom nisam ni cula za to zamatanje. Sada ocekujem deckica i kupila sam dva swadle wrapa - jedan na ciferšlus, drugi na kopcice. Oba su od tankog pamucnog materijala kao bodici pa ne vjerujem da ce mu u tome biti prevruce. Dekice su mi nekako predebele i neprakticne, ne znam.

----------


## sirius

Kupis pamucnu dekicu, ili materijal kojeg porubis.

----------


## Beti3

Swadling, odnosno povijanje novorođenčeta djeluje ponekad upravo čudotvorno. No, bit je u načinu i čvrstoći povijanja, tako da mi se ti gotovi wrapovi uopće ne čine dobrim za tu namjenu. Ovdje je lijepo prikazano, povijanje počinje od 1:50 
http://www.babycenter.com/2_how-to-s...by_10347122.bc

Za moju zimsku djecu koristila sam ručno mrežasto pletenu dekicu, a za ljetnu-tetra pelenu ili veliku gazu. To zamatanje djeluje samo prva 2, rijetko 3 mjeseca. Najviše sam upotrebljavala u prvom mjesecu. U knjizi Penelope Leach je izvrsno objašnjeno, pa ću prepisati par rečenica: "Dijete treba poviti tako da se kad se pomakne, miče se kao čitav smotuljak. Ako prelabavo napravite, rezultat će biti suprotan.
Položite dijete na meki, lagani šal ili dekicu kockastoga oblika otprilike70x70 cm. Bebi nek je vrh dekice ispod potiljka. Podignite jednu stranu dekice i preklopite dijagonalno preko bebinog ramena tako da mu drži lakat, a ne sputava ručicu koja ostaje kraj usta. Podvijte rub dekice pod bebina koljena. Ne pomičući dijete podignite drugi kraj dekice i zategnite, previjte preko bebina tijela i malo podignite bebu da pod njim učvrstite dekicu. Donji dio možete presaviti ili ne."

Ja sam uvijek ručice savila u laktovima da mogu staviti ručicu u usta. Beba se osjeća puno sigurnija kad je omotana, jer ju ne plaše pokreti vlastitog tijela. Neke bebe će ostati cijelo spavanje zamotane, a neke će brzo početi mlatiti nožicama u želji da se odmotaju. Neka dijete bude vodič.

Svako novorođenče koje plače i ne pomaže hranjenje, nošenje, sisanje, ritmički zvukovi ili pokreti, može se pokušati umiriti zamotavanjem. Ako vidite da više voli kad mu nožice i ručice ne mlataraju i da se osjeća sigurnije zamotano, isprobajte.

----------


## Snovolovka

A kolko često se mota? Dal samo uvečer, kad spava ili i preko dana? Ili je to npr. satak dnevno?

----------


## uporna

Meni se isto te kupovne/gotove vreće čine vrlo labave tj. dijete može pomicati ruke što znači da opet trzajima budi i uznemiruje samo sebe. Mi smo bili ljetnići i umotavala sam ga u tetra pelenu. Po meni šparaj novce na takvim stvarima.
Umotavala sam ga kad je god bio nemiran i zbilja je čudotvorno djelovalo kao i zvuk fena  :Grin: .

Osobno sam kupila drveni krevetić ali isto tako ako je opcija da se iz nekog razloga želi uzeti putni onda bih za njega kupila original madrac kao i za drveni krevetić. Tako da to ne bi trebao biti najskuplji model.

----------


## luci07

Ja sam koristila wombie i spasio me. Koristili smo ga kad je bila nervozna, kad ju je trebalo uspavati i kod spavanja (kad nije bila umotana se jako brzo budila). 
Probala sam i s dekicom i tetrom, ali bilo mi je puno kompliciranije i nikad je nisam zamotala baš kako treba. Naravno, ne bi bilo problema da je ona bila onako blaženo mirna kao beba na betinom linku, ali kad je bila takva nismo ni trebali umotavanje. :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Nismo nikad koristii to umatanja. Bilo je ljeto i vuče i svaki komadić tkanine bio je previše.

----------


## Snovolovka

Evo kaže mi poznanica da je nju to povijanje spasilo. Maleni joj je imao grčeve i jedino bi to pomagalo da se smiri.
Ma ja ću nabaviti jedan pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li mi ga bebica voljeti ili ne...ako joj bude prijalo, lako nabavim još koji  :Smile: 

Što se krevetića tiče, i dalje sam u dilemi...ustvari još uvijek mi je bolja opcija onaj putni s linka gore. Moram ga otići vidjeti u živo...ovako na slici izgleda ko svemirski brod, full opremljen, hehe
Jedino me koleba to što je kraći od standarda (104 cm), pa ako bih uzimala dodatni madrac, ne znam dal postoji u toj dimenziji ?!?

----------


## Beti3

Imam taj Graco krevetić. Madrac je sasvim tanak, oko 3 cm. Može se trostruko preklopiti, na donjoj strani je tvrdo, kao šperploča, odozgo spužva i sve je omotano u tkaninu. Lijepo je to i lijepo vibrira dok služi kao kolijevka. U uputstvu piše da je takav madrac najsigurniji za bebu i da se ne smije dodavati nikakav drugi da beba ili ručica ili nožica ne zapne za taj dodatni madrac. 

Dok je beba lagana, bez problema spava samo na tome, ionako ne pritišće jako svojom malom masom. Ali, za veću bebu koja se vrti nije dobro, tvrdo je i nekako preblizu podu. Može prespavati, ali mi se ne čini udobno. Za igrati se je dobro, ima muziku i svjetlo i igračkice, služi dobro kao vrtić. Ali dok se naginješ uzeti bebu leđa otpadaju, treba se jako saviti, dno je desetak cm od poda.
Naše iskustvo je da nije OK za svakodnevno spavanje. Super je za glumiti ogradu bračnog kreveta, u njega stane brdo nespeglane robe, a i plišanci  :Laughing: .

Uglavnom moja ti je preporuka da kupiš pravi krevetić. Ali, ti odlučuješ.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja u svojoj kuci imam pravi krevetic a u drugoj gdje dodjemo na odmor imam ovaj putni krevetic kojem sam kupila normalni ozbiljni standardni madrac. Mislim da onaj tanki plasticni nije za nikakvo spavanje ali je dobar za igru po danu. Oboje mi je spavalo u takvoj kombinaciji bez problema.

----------


## Snovolovka

Hvala Beti i Tiziana na savjetima! 
Pošto nisam za opciju da beba spava na bračnom krevetu, a ne putujemo tako često (do mora ljeti), možda je ipak bolje da uzmem klasični krevetac. Otići ću ih ovih dana pogledati.

----------


## Snovolovka

Šta mislite o ovome...ležaljka/ljuljačka i stolica za hranjenje u jednom?

http://www.pegperego.ba/products-pag...ilice/tatamia/

----------


## Tiziana

Ja to imam, odlicna stvar! A imam i istu takvu stvar od marke Brevi i ta je jos bolja jer traje do odrasle dobi dok ova tvoja traje do 3 g.

----------


## Anemona

Neko moje iskustvo je da ti za bebu ne treba ništa, ali ti bome svašta dobro dođe.
Meni je najbolje te neke nosiljke, ležaljke, vipere, i slično posuditi i vidjeti što vam odgovara.

Mi smo dobili na posudbu viper, nikad ga ne bih kupila, a u jednom razdoblju s cca 6 mjeseci je baš dobro došao, dobili smo i AS na posudbu koja mi je bila prekomplicirana za vezati u autu (imala sam drugu), pa je bila smještena u kupaoni, kad sam bila sama, a beba vrišti, ako me ne vidi, lijepo sam ju prikopčala u AS i tamo me čekala dok sam na wc-u, tuširam se,...

Nosiljku isto na posudbu - nije nam bila dobra, sling sam kupila polovni vrlo jeftino dok je dijete bilo veče, nismo ga baš koristili,...

Prijateljica je na poklon dobila onu užasno skupu "ljuljačku" - ono što izgleda kao mekani viper na struju, pa se ljulja u raznim ritmovima lijevo desno, ima muziku,...
To je nešto toliko preskupo, da nema šanse da ideš kupiti, a ovako joj je 10000 puta dobro došlo.

Bez svega toga se može, ali ako možeš isprobati besplatno ili za male novce, zašto ne, često dobro dođe.

----------


## Snovolovka

Ma nemam od koga posuditi jer mi se potrefilo da su mi sve dobre prijateljice ili rodile nedavno ili su trudne kao i ja. Jučer mi je prijateljica rodila curicu pa ću bar od nje moći robicu uzimati jer će nam razlika između beba biti oko 3 mj.

Ove "krupne" stvari tipa kolica, krevetić, ljulje i sl ću dobiti na poklon od mame, svekrve i kumova...mene će zapasti kupovina pelena i sitnica, i naravno robice kako beba bude rasla.

Sad samo ispitujem opcije što mi treba, što ne...što je bolje i sl.

----------


## Snovolovka

> Ja to imam, odlicna stvar! A imam i istu takvu stvar od marke Brevi i ta je jos bolja jer traje do odrasle dobi dok ova tvoja traje do 3 g.


Ne mogu da nađem tu Brevi na netu...hajde ako imaš link postavi ga...thanks  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

Iskusna majka velike djece , popis bi izgledao ovako:
Obavezno:
autosjedalica - jaje , što kvalitetnija 
Vrlo potrebno 
-kvalitetan krevetic kojem se podnica moze podići , a stranica spustiti + kvalitetan madrac
( u slučaju da dijete ne spava u velikom krevetu )
- marama za nosenje
- kolica
- stolica za hranjenje
- odjeća , posteljina , pelene
Zgodno, ali ne nužno 
- viper
ako želite trošiti novce , onda i sve ostalo sto vam padne na pamet.
sve navedeno za drugo dijete sam imala ili nabavila rabljeno ( osim krevetica jer dijete spava sa nama).

----------


## Tiziana

> Ne mogu da nađem tu Brevi na netu...hajde ako imaš link postavi ga...thanks


Evo je http://www.brevislexevo.com
Moj stariji sin ima cetiri i pol i bas nije sitan al za stolom jos sjedi u tome, podesivo po visini bez da mu trpas brdo jastuka pod guzu kad preraste hranilicu. U to moze ici tek rodjena beba i odrastao covjek. Kosta slicno ko tatamia. Ja brevi imam svoju a tatamia posudjenu. Da nemam ovu posudenu vjerojatno bi kupila brevi i za mladju pa kad krenu u skolu to im staviti u sobu za radni stol

----------


## sillyme

Svaki put kad vidim neku promo sliku bebe koja lezi u tome necemu svemirskom plasticnom ogromnom  i sretno gleda u luk s igrackicama se sjetim svoje starije koja prvih n mjeseci ako je bila budna definitivno nije bila nigdje osim na rukama ili u slingu ili mozda u kolicima ali samo zato sto bi zaspala nakon 5 minuta. Ponekad je htjela biti u babygymu ali obicno sam ja morala biti pored nje.  Tako da bi meni to bila maksimalno promasena investicija  :Grin:  

A drugo, nikad ne mogu zamisliti jedog teenagera kako sretno sjedi u plasticnoj stolici koju je imao kao beba... Ja bi prva trazila da mi se kupi normalna stolica. Moji su sa ca 15 mjeseci prestali jesti u hranilici.

----------


## Anemona

Meni nužno:
- kao i kod sirius odlična AS 0+, ali stvarno odlična, a to znači da je prošla dobro na testovima i da se vrlo lako montira (moja je bila koma za montiranje)

- dobra prematalica "na visini" - mi smo napravili kod stolara takav završetak jednog ormara, jer mene bole leđa i krepala bih da pognuta prematam dijete

- dobra kolica (kotači za sve terene, dobar zaklon od sunca i da idu u oba smjera - to moja nisu imala, a vrlo je važno)

- brdo tetra pelena, nama su služile za svašta i danas služe kad dijete ima 6 godina - najisplativija investicija ikad

- isto mi je trebalo brdo onih malih krpica i slinčeka

- dobra kadica (jer nemamo kadu, nego tuš kabinu)

- pelene

- kozmetiku gotovo da nismo koristili - povremeno nam je trebala ona krema za guzu što rade u ljekarni, rijetko Sudocrem,...

- jastuk za dojenje se isplatio, a kratko sam dojila, služio je za 100 drugih namjena

- odjeća, meni obavezno 100% pamuk i da je sve vrlo jednostavno i udobno.
Ja sam si zamislila da će moje dijete nositi puno onih jednodijelnih "piđamica", ali na kraju je bilo užasno toplo kad se rodio, bio je stalno u bodiju, pa sam morala dokupiti dosta donjih dijelova i čarapica, da mu samo to nabacim kad mrvu zahladi

- isto tako za po noću ubrzo sam mu kupovala prave piđame od dva dijela, jer u ovim jednodijelnim bi izvukao rukicu ili nogicu i to bi ga nerviralo, budilo

- nikakve vreče za spavanje i dekice za umatanje nisu dolazile u obzir, to mu je smetalo

- kinderbet se ispostavio nepotrebnim

----------


## Anemona

E da, sve dekice koje nisu bile 100% pamuk na kraju nismo koristili, robu isto tako i sva "šminkerska" roba je ostala nekorištena.

----------


## Tiziana

Bome ja ne mogu zamisliti 15-mjesecnu bebu kako igdje sretno sjedi i jede (i to bezopasno) a da nije hranilica. A da, eto mozda da sjedi na podu ne bi bilo opasno ali mi doma ne jedemo za podom nego za stolom.

----------


## Anemona

> Bome ja ne mogu zamisliti 15-mjesecnu bebu kako igdje sretno sjedi i jede (i to bezopasno) a da nije hranilica. A da, eto mozda da sjedi na podu ne bi bilo opasno ali mi doma ne jedemo za podom nego za stolom.


Mi smo imali 2 hranilice, što reči, gotovo se nekorištene. On je bio odbijač dohrane duuuugo, a kasnije je jeo izvan hranilice.
Ali ok, jednu sam dobila, a drugu kupila polovnu.

----------


## *mamica*

Sto ljudi, sto iskustava. Meni su kinderbet, hranilica i baby gym bile stvari koje sam najvise iskoristila. Komoda za presvlacenje s kadom mi je spasila bolna ledja. Mislim da u biti sve ovisi o djetetu, sto ce se njemu svidjeti, a sto ne!

----------


## Anemona

> Sto ljudi, sto iskustava. Meni su kinderbet, hranilica i baby gym bile stvari koje sam najvise iskoristila. Komoda za presvlacenje s kadom mi je spasila bolna ledja. *Mislim da u biti sve ovisi o djetetu, sto ce se njemu svidjeti, a sto ne!*


I to je to. Zato je najbolje posuditi, probati, pa ako odgovara kupi.

----------


## Tiziana

Pa upravo tako. Mene su prije prvog djeteta strasili da necu vise nikad mira imati, neka zato spavam cim vise jer kad se rodi  spavanje postaje davna uspomena. Ocekivala sam malog monstruma koji terorizira cijelu obitelj i blize susjedstvo, dobila divnu bebu koja je pred kraj prvog mjeseca odvalila spavanac nocu od devet sati u komadu. Muz i ja smo u srahu gledali da li dise. I ostao super spavac a ja odmorna dojilja. E onda su me babetine zavidne plasile da je to zato jer imam samo jedno dijete. Nakon tri godine rodim drugo, spava i ta u komadu od drugog mjeseca, a do tada samo jedan nocni podoj dva maximalno. Meni je kinderbet najkorisniji djeciji predmet u kuci. U konstantnoj upotrebi vec skoro 5 godina. Cak moram madrac mijenjati jer se na mjestu gdje dodje glava pojavila udubina sa svih strana.
Da sam znala investrala bih u najskuplji madrac i duze bi mi trajao.
Anemona je spominjala jastuk da dojenje - super stvar, ima sto drugih funkcija uz dojenje. Vec i u samoj trudnoci odlican je za valjanje i bolna ledja.
I prematalica na visini ruku. Doma je imam kod mame je nemam i tamo mi je bas tlaka mjenjanje pelene. Moja ima kadicu ispod podloge, odvoji se i stavi u kadu ili pak ostane ispod poklopca, isto dobra stvar. S policom na kojoj su pelene i ostale prirucne potrepstine

----------


## Snovolovka

Kao što već rekoh, nemam od koga posuditi, mada bih to najviše voljela, jer tako mogu besplatno saznati što mi beba voli a što ne. 
Ova ću kolica dobiti od svekra i svekrve i mislim da su odlična (imaju sve) 
http://www.pegperego.ba/products-pag...track-modular/

Između putnog i običnog krevetca ipak sam se odlučila za obični, a od ovih svemirskih stvari odustajem. Uzet ću za početak malo bolji viper, a stolica za hranjenje mi svakako ne treba odmah.

Rekli su mi za taj jastuk za trudnice i dojenje da je odličan samo mi se čini preskup (oko 90 EUR), pa ću potražiti polovan na netu.

I sad još imam dilemu da li uzeti komodu sa kadicom gore i onim za prematanje ili da uzmem samo kadicu i posebno ono čudo za presvlačenje pa da to za početak obavljam na trpezarijskom stolu?!?
Puno mi je prijateljica reklo da je ta komoda bezveze, al jučer me jedna ubjeđuje da ju je spasila...e haj sad budi pametan!

----------


## Anemona

Meni su te kupovne komode za preslačenje sve redom premale i kadice isto - predviđene za malu bebicu, a na ovoj našoj smo malog prematali do kraja pelena, a sad služi kao stalak za TV. :Grin:

----------


## fingertips

Jastuk za dojenje potrazi tu na rodi, a I puno zenica ti ga rucno rade pa prodaju na faceu za nekih 150-200kn! 90E je puno previse za to! Sta se tice prematalice,meni je dobra, koristim ju svakodnevno! Ona kadica unutra, ja bi je izvadila I kupala malog na stolu U terpezariji jer sam se bojala ulijevati vodu dok je U komodi, Sta bi da se slucajno izlije! Ali ta kada je premala,A.ju je prerastao s 2ipo mjeseca, tako da radije odmah kupi veliku kadu  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

> Meni su te kupovne komode za preslačenje sve redom premale i kadice isto - predviđene za malu bebicu, a na ovoj našoj smo malog prematali do kraja pelena, a sad služi kao stalak za TV.


Pa kolika ti je ta beba?  :Grin: 

Moja komoda izgleda kao ormarić + 3 ladice i još dođe kada ispod poklopca. Iskupali smo se i isprematali na njoj ajme meni, a spas za leđa bila.

Sada imam neku veliku fensi šmensi kadu, bez ove od komode sam ostala (ne pitajte kako) i bole me leđa od same pomisli kako ću sada kupati dijete  :Sad: 

P.S. Jastuk za dojenje od 90 EUR?! Taj je biće od zlata  :Grin:

----------


## Tiziana

Ja imam prematalicu koja nije na ladice vec ima metalni nosac, plasticnu policu za stvari, kadu i na kadi onaj spuzvasti dio za prematanje. Platila sam ju 68 eura i vec drugo djete uspjesno po tome obavlja dnevnu higijenu (drvena na ladice je bila oko 200 al po meni to nije za mokre kupaonske poslove). Kadica je ok i za moju 13-mjesecnu 9 kg curicu. 
Kako sam prvo dijete dojila 3 godine uvidjela sam da je to ozbiljan i dugotrajan posao pa sam se u drugoj trudnoci bahato pocastila anitinim jastukom za dojenje po cijeni od 590 kuna (onaj na kuglice). Malac je naime na prvi rodjendan tezio 13 kg pa ajde ti to drzi na rukama!
Prvo mi je dijete umjesto vipera po kuci cesto bilo u jajetu cak je unutra i zaspivao cesto pogotovo ako bi mu se jaje malo drmusalo. Poucena time u trudnoci sam uludo spiskala 125 eura na ljuljacku-lezaljku-sjedaljku (hi-tech viper) koja je na baterije ljulja se sama i ima 6 brzina ljuljanja te laganu muziku. Ah da ima i - pazi sad - daljinski!!!! No madam za razliku od brata tu nije htjela biti! Nova nerabljena me gleda i podseca na glupu kupnju. Jednako kao i sling kojeg niti sam ja volila niti ta ista madam, al zato baby bjorn nosiljka joj je bio boravak prvih 6 mj a meni spas za sve kucanske i vankucne poslove za koje nikad nisam imala niciju pomoc. I  jos uvjek s 13 mj se nosa u njojsam tu nosila do 13 kg.
Ja bih u popis opreme dodala tablet - ne zezam se - dojim lezeci i pipkam po tabletu od kad se zadnja rodila. Uopce ne znam sta bi tolike sate inace radila

----------


## Snovolovka

Heh, barem tablet već imam...spasio me je dok sam morala strogo mirovati.

Ne znam, nisam pametna za tu komodu...čini mi se zgodna jer ima ladice u kojima mogu držati bebinu robicu i gore kadu i stol za previjanje...a opet, to bi mi stajalo u sobi - drvena komoda, dolje parket, voda...nisam sigurna kolko je to dobra kombinacija! Još ću razmisliti o tome!

Što se vipera tiče, njega ću dobiti, pa ako se mojoj ne svidi valjat će za babine nekome  :Smile: 

Ja sam u BiH tako da ne mogu na Rodi kupovati...taj jastuk je Brevi i stvarno je preskup...nisu normalni da za to traže tolike pare!!! Valjda ću naći neki jeftiniji ili neki polovan.

----------


## vissnja

Mi smo komodu napravili da nam se slaže sa nameštajem. Ali nismo na njoj presvlačili dete, ja sam nju oduvek presvlačila na našem krevetu, sednem, nju stavim između nogu i presvučem je. Ili na podu isto tako, ako smo bile na podu.
A kupala sam je u kupatilu, nije mi baš bilo da stavljam kadu u sobu, čemu to?
Kupili smo veću kadicu koju bismo stavili na veš mašinu (odmah je pored kade), napunili tušem i okupali bebu.
Kad je počela stabilno da sedi i uživa u kupanju, onda smo njenu kadu stavljali u veliku i tako se kupala, brčkala, uživala.

----------


## sillyme

> Bome ja ne mogu zamisliti 15-mjesecnu bebu kako igdje sretno sjedi i jede (i to bezopasno) a da nije hranilica. A da, eto mozda da sjedi na podu ne bi bilo opasno ali mi doma ne jedemo za podom nego za stolom.


Starija se spretno penjala na kuhinjski stolac i sama jela.  Ona je od onih "sama" beba, sve je oduvijek htjela sama a i spretnost joj je bila na razini  :Grin: 

Mladji nije toliko spretan ali onda nam sjedi u krilu, prvo on jede (sam naravno) a onda mi  iz tanjura sto nam ostavi. Hranilicu ne voli i u stvari je jako malo jeo u njoj, srecom pa smo je dobili na posudbu pa mi sad nije zao love. Zadnje mi je bila od koristi kad sam razbila neku bocu, pa kao zatvor dok ne usisem  :Cool: 

Sto se prematalice tice imali i mi tu neku s kadicom, koristena ravno 3x sa starijom i 0x s mladjim. Zakljucili da je kuponska kada ipak puno spretnija s obzirom da vec ima i pipu i odvod. Ali ajde prematala sam ih na tome dok nisu poceli divljati, onda smo presli na krevet/pod, ja pri tome klecim pa su ledja postedjena. Na kraju mi je ta komodica najvise posluzila kao ormar. Jastuk za dojenje nisam imala pa nemam komentara... (osim ociglednog da nije nuzno)

----------


## *mamica*

> A kupala sam je u kupatilu, nije mi baš bilo da stavljam kadu u sobu, čemu to?
> Kupili smo veću kadicu koju bismo stavili na veš mašinu (odmah je pored kade), napunili tušem i okupali bebu.
> Kad je počela stabilno da sedi i uživa u kupanju, onda smo njenu kadu stavljali u veliku i tako se kupala, brčkala, uživala.


Ja sam uvijek kupala dijete u sobi jer je soba topla, prakticna i zgodna za odmah umotati i obuci dijete. Ono, ne moras prelaziti preko hladnog hodnika i sl.i nekako dajem djetetu signal da je soba ta prostorija ugode i opustanja. 
Kupaonska kada mi je totalno neprakticna za kupanje male bebe - prevelika, moram se saginjati, a i bojim se da bi mi beba iskliznula iz ruke zbog nezgodnog polozaja.

----------


## Anemona

Mi smo imali u ono doba u spavaćoj maleni rukoper, tako da mi je bilo praktično tamo obavljati sve s bebom i bila je ljetna beba pa nije trebalo dodatno grijati veliku sobu.
Za drugu bebu (ako ću ju imati) bih sve to radije odradila u kupaoni.

----------


## Snovolovka

Imaju one kadice što se namontiraju na kadu...plus uz njih ima i dio za presvlačenje. To mi se ne čini loše!
http://bimaco-grupa.com/podkategorij...06NI+PROIZVODI str.4 Bagnotime plavo

Ps kupila sam jučer polovan jastuk za trudnice i dojenje za 20EUR  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

> Imaju one kadice što se namontiraju na kadu...plus uz njih ima i dio za presvlačenje. To mi se ne čini loše!
> http://bimaco-grupa.com/podkategorij...06NI+PROIZVODI str.4 Bagnotime plavo
> 
> Ps kupila sam jučer polovan jastuk za trudnice i dojenje za 20EUR


Nije loše, ako imaš kadu. :Laughing:

----------


## Snovolovka

Podstanari smo i u ovom stanu imamo kadu (nadam se da ćemo ovdje duže ostati). Dok se nisam udala, živjela sam s mamom i imale smo kadu, a ja sam uvijek željela tuš kabinu. Nakon što sam se udala, selili smo oko 7 puta i imali uglavnom tuševe i mogu vam reći - kada je zakon!
Mama je u međuvremenu renovirala kupatilo i sad ima tuš kabinu (na moj nagovor  :Smile: ) a jednog dana, kad nasljedim stan, vraćam kadu, hahaha.

----------


## nanimira

Evo mene s još jednim pitanjem: kornet jastuk ili obični jastučić za novorođenče? 

Mi bi uzeli kornet dok malo ne ohrabrimo s bebom (prvi put smo roditelji) i shvatimo da ju nećemo ozljedit :D. Ima u adaxu, 98kn košta, kasnije može služiti kao podloga za igranje ili kao dekica. Čvrst je i čini mi se dosta praktičniji nego obični jastučić ( iako su bake naravno navalile na jastuk jer smo mi bili u jasticima al ko ih šljivi-em imaju samo jednu funkciju i to je ta da beba leži,em su barem 4x skuplji od korneta, em ju beba preraste i to je to).

Zanimaju me vaša iskustva s tim kornetom.

----------


## Anemona

nanimira, stvarno mislim da ti ne treba ni jedan.

----------


## AdioMare

nanimira, isto ko i anemona mislim da ti ne treba ni jedan.
sad ti se čini da će ti trebati dok se ne oslobodiš, a ja ti tvrdim da ćeš se osloboditi čim ugledaš tu svoju mrvu i primiš na ruke....
jesi vidjela da je i princ george bez jastuka?  :Grin: 
e, ne treba ni tvojoj princezi  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Niti jedan.

----------


## fingertips

Nije mi trebalo, radije te novce iskoristi za nešto drugo. 
U početku, tek kad je pingvinić došao u kuću volio je biti čvrsto zamotan ko mala štruca, onda bih ga ja stavila u vreću za spavanje (ona bez naramenica, malo veća) i zamotala ga dodatno tetra pelenom. Tako su radili u bolnici, tako je on volio biti dok nije počeo mlatarati, a i meni je bilo lakše baratati s njime, nisam se bojala oće mi ispasti...  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Meni je taj kornet bio poprilično nepraktičan. Iako lijepo izgleda. Imam i klasični, bijeli jastuk naravno, ja sam stara škola  :Smile:  On mi je bio praktičniji, jer se čvrsto zaveže i sigurno držiš malu bebicu. A dobro dođe kao "ležaj" na koji staviš bebu visoko gore između maminog i tatinog jastuka na bračnom krevetu, beba je sigurnija, tako odvojena, a opet tik do roditelja da se čuje svaki kme prvih mjesec-dva.
Kako ćete imati zimsku bebu, možda će ti koristiti jastuk, iako možeš i bez njega, te bebu zamotati u dekicu.

No, ako će bebu često nositi drugi ljudi, ti ćeš biti sigurnija ako im je daš dok je u jastuku. Klasičnom.

----------


## Sumskovoce

moji dečki su obožavali te starinske jastuke, bili su zimske bebe. U njima su spavali dok ih nisu prerasli. Makar nismo ih kupovali, jedan je bio s foruma, a drugi još od MM-a

----------


## Tiziana

Cemu uopce sluze ti jastuci? Ja to vidim samo po nekim starim slikama, odradila sam dve bebe bez toga i sve i da hocu ne mogu mu naci neku prakticnu primjenu. Jedini praktican jastuk je onaj za dojenje

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je jedini praktični razlog bio utopljavanje beba. Razmišljala sam o gužvanjcu u kojem su bili obojica u mom trbuhu i odmah sam mogla skužiti koja je to nelagodna biti u tako širokom prostranstvu doslovce preko noći.
Voljeli su, jednostavno. 
A kad smo se mazili, hranili ili nosali; ili kad su dolazili nonići, djecu smo nosali bez jastuka, ofkors.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni je jedini praktični razlog bio utopljavanje beba. Razmišljala sam o gužvanjcu u kojem su bili obojica u mom trbuhu i odmah sam mogla skužiti koja je to nelagodna biti u tako širokom prostranstvu doslovce preko noći.
> Voljeli su, jednostavno. 
> A kad smo se mazili, hranili ili nosali; ili kad su dolazili nonići, djecu smo nosali bez jastuka, ofkors.


X

I meni se to cini kao prakticna starinska inacica swaddlinga za zimske bebe.

Mi smo ljetni pa smo morali koristiti modernitete-summer woombie.

----------


## sirius

ja sam umotavala u pamučnu dekicu, to mi je bilo puno draže.

----------


## nanimira

mah, ionako ima previše toga za bebe danas, vodila i jednu i drugu mamu da malo pogledaju sve to, i obje se slažu da je većina stvari bezveze ali da ima i nekih fora koje bi i one koristile dok su imale nas, da si malo olakšaju. I njima se isto nije svidio kornet  :Smile:  

Hvala vam na mišljenjima!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dajte mi recite jel treba novorođenče mazati nekim baby uljem nakon kupanja, koža mu se dosta guli po cijelom tijelu i sad nisam ni sama sigurna šta da radim a čini mi se kao da su nam na tečaju rekli da se ničim ne maže

----------


## fingertips

moj savjet je da ne mazes. Pingvinic se isto tako gulio  :Smile:  pa sam jednom namazala I onda se jos vise gulio! I jos sam primjetila da ako ga kupam cesto da se jos vise ljusti, otad ga kupam samo dva puta tjedno!

----------


## anddu

Ja isto ničim nisam mazala a gulila joj se isto koža. U ovih 2 mjeseca i 10 dana namazala sam je samo dva puta baby uljem, i to samo radi lagane masaže da mi ruke lakše klize. Za ojede ispod vrata koristila tek puder

----------


## Beti3

> Dajte mi recite jel treba novorođenče mazati nekim baby uljem nakon kupanja, koža mu se dosta guli po cijelom tijelu i sad nisam ni sama sigurna šta da radim a čini mi se kao da su nam na tečaju rekli da se ničim ne maže


U pravilu novorođenčetu ne treba nikakva kozmetika. Dovoljna je voda za pranje. Tek kad navrši bar mjesec dana, mogu se koristiti šamponi, ako baš treba, za jako pokakanu guzu.
 Ni puder ne bih nikako koristila.
 Ne treba bebu kupati svaki dan. Jedino kad je jako vruće, da mu bude udobnije.

----------


## sanda1977

> Dajte mi recite jel treba novorođenče mazati nekim baby uljem nakon kupanja, koža mu se dosta guli po cijelom tijelu i sad nisam ni sama sigurna šta da radim a čini mi se kao da su nam na tečaju rekli da se ničim ne maže


ej mimi čestitam ti sad sam tek skužila da si rodila-
i ja imam problem mazala sam baby uljem ali nije pomoglo pa sam niveino baby mlijeko mazala...čima sam poćela mazati dijete se umirilo,to njih svrbi užasno i budu nervozni....onako između dlanova razmaži mlijeko pa umasiraš u kožu....
i mojoj malenoj se jaaaaaako ljuštila koža!

----------


## sanda1977

a i patronažne su mi rekle da malo namažem....jer to njih jako svrbi

----------


## sanda1977

svaki dan kupam bebu i stavim malo baby ulja....godi joj kupanje i super joj je...i onda malo namažem s tim mlijekom...vrlo malo

----------


## Moe

A meni patronazna (i na tecaju i ova koja dodje doma) rekla da bebi ne trebaju nikakve mazalice  :Smile: 
Imala je jako "ljustenje" koze prvih 2-3 tjedna i onda je sve nestalo, ima prekrasnu kozu.

----------


## sillyme

Mojoj se koza prestala susiti i ljustiti kad sam smanjila temperaturu vode s preporucenih 37 na nekih 32.

A jastuk... to je ono nesto iz cega sam bebu oslobadjala svaki dan u rodilistu da je mogu normalno drzati a sestre odmahivale glavom i pakirale nazad...cim smo izasli iz rodilista vise nikad nisam djecu upakirala u bilo sto slicno a nosili su ih na rukama svi koji su naisli i pokazali bilo kakav interes za to  :Grin:  ja ne kuzim svrhu toga nikako, umjesto osjecaja da nosim bebu nosim neki bezoblicni paket...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja svog još ni ne kupam jer mu nije ni pupak otpao, samo ga sa vlažnom krpicom operem svaki drugi dan ili ako se baš zapiša kod presvačenja...

----------


## frka

Mimi, ne treba bebe ničime mazati - tako im se samo dugoročno uništava koža. ma možeš zaboraviti na svu kozmetiku još ohoho. mislim da smo mi N. počeli šamponirati (tu i tamo) tek iza godine dana. mazali je nismo nikada (osim zimi ličeko), a koža joj je prekrasna. isto se gulila ko luda kao beba.

----------


## milasova8

Nas maleni se isto sav ljustio,sad ce 2 mjeseca i ima prekrasnu kozu koju nismo nicim tretirali,osim vodom i to 2 puta tjedno..
Protiv sam kozmetike za bebe,totalno nepotrebno..

----------


## nanimira

Moja će dobit vodu i malo maslinovog ulja unutra i to je to. Kasnije ako bude potrebe za nekim tretmanima,ali za sad nismo ništa kupili od kozmetike za nju niti planiramo.

----------


## sanda1977

> Mimi, ne treba bebe ničime mazati - tako im se samo dugoročno uništava koža. ma možeš zaboraviti na svu kozmetiku još ohoho. mislim da smo mi N. počeli šamponirati (tu i tamo) tek iza godine dana. mazali je nismo nikada (osim zimi ličeko), a koža joj je prekrasna. isto se gulila ko luda kao beba.


ma to svako drugaćije govori...ja znam da se ništa ne koristi al evo uz preporuku patronažne sam malo mazala...vrlo malo i sad već par dana ništa jer joj se ne guli koža više....

----------


## sanda1977

meni su dvije patronažne dolazile jer su godišnji bili,i svaka drugaćije je govorila....i to mi bzvz.

----------


## nanimira

Jastuk za bočno spavanje i ako da koji?? Mene to sve jako zbunjuje, prvo su mi govorili da beba spava u horizontali sve do 3.mj. osim iznimno pod 45 stupnjeva recimo u autsjedalici,a sad mi nude u dućanima te jastuke, a ja naravno nemam pojma...zanimaju me vaša iskustva.

----------


## Mimah

Ma ne treba nikakav jastuk. Ako ti beba i bude ležala na boku (ako dobiješ takvu uputu iz rodilišta), staviš zarolani ručnik ili nešto slično iza leđa ako misliš da treba. Ja sam svojoj dekicu kojom sam je pokrivala malo podbočila iza leđa, a u kolicima bih je naslonila uz rub. Ali brzo sam je počela stavljati na leđa.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Potpisujem Mimah..
Tako sam i ja radila,odnosno jos uvijek radim  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Hvala, još nam je i patronažna rekla da slobodno malo podignemo madrac s one strane gdje je bebina glava...taman kad mislim da sam sve nabavila, opet nešto novo grr, na svu sreću pa postoje ove savjetodavne službe  :Smile:  :Naklon:

----------


## Mimah

To je tako s prvim djetetom, i ja sam stalno iščitavala forume, ispunjavala ček liste. S drugom sam nabrzinu posložila nekoliko bodija najmanje veličine i uloške za rodilište.  :Grin: . Sve se drugo stigne kupiti u hodu, stvarno. 

Puno čitaj o dojenju (na Rodinom portalu ima brdo tekstova), pogledaj DVD Mliječna staza, okruži se ljudima koji dojenje podržavaju jer je to što će te prve dane okupirati, lako za rolice i madrace.

----------


## nanimira

Već je sve spremno za dojenje,osim mojih bradavica,ali i na tome radim  :Smile:  

Hvala!

----------


## Mimah

Ne trebaš ništa posebno bradavice pripremati.  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Ma joj, uvučene su i male, nadam se da će se ispupčiti kad dođe mlijeko, zasad ništa. Al imam vjere u svoje tijelo,zna ono  najbolje što i kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Ne bih željela biti previše offtopic, samo još ovo, ako bude trebalo još nešto, otvaramo temu  :Wink: . Kod dojenja je jedna od najvažnijih stvari pravilan hvat, da dijete pravilno, lijepo, duboko prihvati dojku tj. areolu. Tada u pravilu nema problema zbog ravnih ili uvučenih bradavica. 

Ajmo sad dalje- što treba novorođenče?

----------


## Muma

Gdje vam spavaju/borave bebe tijekom dana...u čemu? Kinderbetić će biti u spavaćoj. Sad se pitam za dnevnu...viper, putni krevetić, kolijevka, kauč+jastuk...? Imam viper, imam putni krevetić. Što je iz vašeg iskustva najbolje za malu bebu kad dođe doma?

----------


## jarčica

Ja sam za svoju namjenila košaru od kolica koja je imala stalak pa se zgodno mogla premještati iz sobe u sobu. Po danu je spavala u dnevnom, a po noći u sobi. Onda su krenuli grčevi, pa je spavala na meni,a vrijeme provodila na mojim rukama. Do 3 mjeseca. Kasnije smo se znale igrati na krevetu ili na kauču. Viper smo minimalno koristile, osim u periodu grčeva, jer je dobro spavala u njemu, pa sam ga koristila za dnevna spavanja. Sad znam da to nije dobro bilo. Čovjek se na greškama uči dok je živ.

----------


## bella77

ja sam na kauč u dnevnoj stavila madrac od kreveta (maknula jastuke za sjedenje). Tu je bio na ravnoj i velikoj površini bez opasnosti da padne. Ali je uglavnom bio meni na rukama / u marami.

----------


## nanimira

> Gdje vam spavaju/borave bebe tijekom dana...u čemu? Kinderbetić će biti u spavaćoj. Sad se pitam za dnevnu...viper, putni krevetić, kolijevka, kauč+jastuk...? Imam viper, imam putni krevetić. Što je iz vašeg iskustva najbolje za malu bebu kad dođe doma?


Identično ovo pitanje smo muž i ja analizirali zadnja 2 tjedna, gdje s bebom kad je u dnevnoj sobi... i meni je palo na pamet ili da kupimo klasičnu kolijevku/ljuljalicu ( baš drvenu,veću) no,onda je problem bio manjak prostora,pa smo našli ovo:

http://www.magicbaby.hr/za-bebe-u-ku...800306830.html

Fora kod toga,i ono što se nama najviše svidjelo za razliku od ostalih bouncera,vipera i sl. je da se može pretvoriti u kolijevkicu,ide do 18kg, a polovni košta cca 500kn (ima po oglasnicima)

Kupili smo ga, tako je praktičan,kad ga zaljuljaš jednom sam se ljulja još barem 10min iza s tim da se ljuljanje postepeno smanjuje, zauzima malo mjesta,lagan je i čini mi se da će ga beba voljeti. Ide i u skroz vodoravni položaj i samo navučeš stranice i dobiš kolijevku. Ima i vibracije. Navlaka se skida i pere. 

Pa eto, mi smo odabrali ovako nešto.

----------


## Muma

> Viper smo minimalno koristile, osim u periodu grčeva, jer je dobro spavala u njemu, pa sam ga koristila za dnevna spavanja. Sad znam da to nije dobro bilo. Čovjek se na greškama uči dok je živ.


Zašto? Nije dobro za bebina leđa da ostane dugo u tome ili? Mene najviše brine da je ne stavljam na nešto što nije dobro za nju. A na samom početku ipak beba puno i spava.

*nanimira* sviđa mi se ova ležaljka. Moram provjeriti ja taj svoj viper da li ima više položaja za bebu. Znam da može služiti kasnije kao sjedalica za klinca.

----------


## nanimira

Ovo moje nije klasični viper, baš je ležaljka za bebe a po potrebi/želji se mogu staviti i te vibracije. Malo je skup ali klasična drvena kolijevka je oko 800kn+ komplet posteljina treba za nju i prilično mjesta zauzme, i ima samo jedan položaj-ležeći... a ako beba neće nikako voljeti budemo ga prodali, drže cijenu bome i iz druge ruke.

----------


## Beti3

Zar nije najjednostavnije da spava u kolicima po danu? Ionako se beba najlakše uspava vozeći ju simo-tamo po kući. I još postaviš tanje knjige strateški po podu da se trucka kako voziš preko njih. Za čas spavaju. 

A viper je zakon dok su budni. Stalno si bebi na vidjelu. Treba biti što lakši i što niži da ga možeš staviti na radnu plohu dok kuhaš, na stol dok jedeš, na kauč dok čitaš ili gledaš TV. No, kad beba postane jako aktivna ( oko 5-6 mjeseci otprilike), treba paziti da se ne prevrne. I dalje se može stavljati u viper, ali ni tren bez nadzora. Takva su moja trostruka iskustva.
Kod nas je ta vibracija u viperu i putnom krevetiću izazivala plač, popriličan. Svaka beba je ličnost za sebe.  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Kupiš komad obične spužve veličine koju želiš; bar metar na metar, debljine 7 cm za 180 kn mi kupili metra na dva metra. Na njega staviš plahtu na gumicu i stvaiš na pod, beba spava gdje si ti, čak istu možeš vući za sobom pooolako, kasnije kad počne puzat bit će malo mekše i toplije nego na podu, a kad se počne igrat imat će na što sjesti... Najprirodnije i najsigurnije

----------


## josmalo

kako se pripremam za bebača stalno naletim na neku nepoznanicu pa molim za pomoć...
Kupila sam tetra pelene, ali me zanima di ima kupiti gazica za obrisati bebu kad bljucne i sl... Pročitala sam da se to kupuje na metre pa se daje obrubiti  :Shock:  ...što nema za kupiti tih krpica/gazica izrezanih i obrubeljenih....?? :Unsure:

----------


## sasana

Ima za kupiti obrubljenih gotovo svugdje. Ima ti npr i DM i Konzum 
http://www.konzum.hr/Proizvodi/Djecj...cne-krpice-5-1
http://www.popustolovac.hr/proizvodi...red-redirect=1

----------


## mona

Imam ja i porubljenih ali imam i gaze samo izrezane, ne i rubljene i sasvim se dobro drze vec deset godina i troje djece.ne paraju se

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam od Dolise naručila 10gazica od frotira obrubljenih, za brisati guzu. Super su mi! I nekoliko bavarina za bljuckanje. Žena prekrasno radi!
https://www.facebook.com/mamadolisa

----------


## josmalo

hvalaa :Naklon:

----------


## nancha

Cure, gdje ste kupovale tetra pelene? Gledala sam u dm-u i bilo je samo dvobojnih-bijele i zelene, 6 kom u paketu oko 80 kn..i neke kaliko 10 kom 130 kn..htjela bi uzeti bar 20 kom ali koje? Kakve su te kaliko?Znate li ima li gdje jeftinijih? U adaxu sam vidjela neke po 50 i nesto kuna 10 kom ali uzasno tanke..

----------


## Lucas

> Cure, gdje ste kupovale tetra pelene? Gledala sam u dm-u i bilo je samo dvobojnih-bijele i zelene, 6 kom u paketu oko 80 kn..i neke kaliko 10 kom 130 kn..htjela bi uzeti bar 20 kom ali koje? Kakve su te kaliko?Znate li ima li gdje jeftinijih? U adaxu sam vidjela neke po 50 i nesto kuna 10 kom ali uzasno tanke..



u nami na trgu
ne sjećam se cijene al znam da su evo i danas nakon 5 godina i dalje dobre i u upotrebi
(ne tolikoj čestoj ali...)

ima i u konzumu od lole ribara - lola baby

----------


## Kloto

Meni su te kaliko super. Imaju skroz fino tkanje, ne izledaju kao gaza poput standardnih tetra pelena.

----------


## peppa&braci

Sto sve treba za novorodence? 
HRPA ZIVACA
 :Cool: 
salim se...puno ljubavi treba
Kod nas je sve uzasno skupo i precjenjeno,predlazem kupovati preko interneta iz drugih zemalja jer je povoljnije cak i s postarinom
ako imate nekoga tko se vozika u BiH nek tamo uzme. tetra pelene,trokutici i sl. je upola jeftinije a virujen i ostale stvarcice.

----------


## nancha

> u nami na trgu
> ne sjećam se cijene al znam da su evo i danas nakon 5 godina i dalje dobre i u upotrebi
> (ne tolikoj čestoj ali...)
> 
> ima i u konzumu od lole ribara - lola baby


Na žalost, Name nema u mom gradu... ali pogledat ću u Konzumu, nisam znala da oni to drže  :Wink:  
*Kloto*, imaš li ti te kaliko umjesto tetri ili neku kombinaciju?

----------


## Lucas

aaaaa sorry....opće nisam gledala.... ja to automatski pišem gdje sam ja kupila... 
da, ima konzum...dm, muller, čak ih je jedno vrijeme bilo za naći i u Kik-u (neznam da li imate u zadru, ali u biogradu ima Kik)

----------


## nancha

U Kiku su po 2 pakirane, čini mi se, 20 kn.. Vidiš, u Mulleru nisam još gledala  :Wink:  u svakom slučaju hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Kloto

*Nancho*, ja sam kupila i tetra i kaliko, ionako trebaš dosta toga na početku, tetra sam više koristila za brisanja i takve stvari, a kaliko bih joj uvijek stavila pod glavicu radi bljuckanja i za ležanje općenito jer su glatke i fine  :Smile:

----------


## nancha

Aha! Hvala, sad sam pametnija  :Smile:  kupit cu i jedne i druge  :Smile:

----------


## Lili_nova

Trebam pomoc!  :Smile:  
Uskoro ulazim u deveti mjesec, prvo nam je dijete i sad treba spremiti sve stvari, a ja ne znam sto i koliko mi toga treba.
I gdje da uzmem sve to.
Tetra pelene, benkice, trokutice,  kozmetiku, bocice...
I sto je meni samoj potrebno tih prvih dana osim grudnjaka za dojenje i jastucica? 

Puno hvala!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Trebam pomoc!  
> Uskoro ulazim u deveti mjesec, prvo nam je dijete i sad treba spremiti sve stvari, a ja ne znam sto i koliko mi toga treba.
> I gdje da uzmem sve to.
> Tetra pelene, benkice, trokutice,  kozmetiku, bocice...
> I sto je meni samoj potrebno tih prvih dana osim grudnjaka za dojenje i jastucica? 
> 
> Puno hvala!!!!!!


Evo iz mog iskustva, definitivno sam bila previše toga nabavila  :Grin: 

Prva stvar koja mi je bila nepotrebna je grudnjak za dojenje, više mi je odgovarao običan rastezljiv topić, a grudnjak sam nabavila 2 mjeseca nakon poroda da ga imam kad dojim vani. 

Potrebno ti je puno paketa uložaka, meni su vir80 bili super, obavezno moraju biti od vate.. Pa trebaš za u bolnici jednokratne rastezljive gaće, koje su najjeftinije u dm-u, ima ih 5 kom u paketu. Uzmi si 2 paketa. Ja sam odma u startu kupila i purelan jer sam očekivala da će mi beba oštetiti bradavice dok ne naučimo dojiti.

Ako misliš dojiti, ne trebaju ti nikakve bočice za bebu  :Smile:  ja nemam ni jednu, osim jedne koja je došla uz izdajalicu pa eventualno ako se treba izdojit (iako je bebu bolje hraniti na žličicu ili čašicu, čitaj malo o dojenju ako još nisi) ..

Tetre nismo koristili za ništa, dovoljna nam je jedna koju nosimo kad idemo pedijatru pa ga u nju zamotamo i važemo..
Benkica sam imala preko 30 i nikad ni jednu nisam obukla, više su nam pasali bodiji, u njemu sam bila sigurna da su mu leđa skroz pokrita. Kad kupuješ odjeću, gledaj da se rasteže dio oko rukica da ti je lakše ugurati bebinu rukicu, imaju jako male prstiće i treba pazit da ih ne potrgamo  :Smile: 

Benkica/bodija ti treba ovisno o tome kolko često pereš veš, računaj da svaki dan moraš stavit čisti (recimo na večer stavljaš novi), a ako se pobljucka ili kakač ode van pelene mjenjaš i češče.. Nama je desetak bilo dosta.. Štramplica isto toliko, njih ako nije pobljuckana možeš imati i 2 dana.. Gledaj da uzmeš štramplice sa zatvorenom nogom, puno je praktičnije nego stavljat čarape koje znaju ispast ..

Kozmetika-ništa! Ne kupaš bebu sa šamponom jer joj narušavaš prirodni sloj kože, ne mažeš baby uljima koje kupiš u ducanu. Možeš kupiti prirodno bademovo ili neko drugo prirodno ulje pa time namažeš malo pregibe ili nakon kupanja malo po bebi tek tolko..

----------


## Apsu

E da, i nikako ne kupuj najmanju broj odjece jer ti je uvijek prakticnije imat malo vece, lakse obuc, i duze traje,, male bebe jako brzo rastu, neke stvari mozda nikad ni ne stignes obuc.. Dakle sa odjecom ne pretjerivat, i ne kupuj one najmanje stvari, nego malo vece od tih najmanjih  :Smile:  a uzmi odma i mali vece od tih, jer ces se taman oporavit od poroda i shvatit da ste tad skoro sve prerasli  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i mog iskustva.  
Ja sam rodila lani polovicom 6. mjeseca tako da sam blizu tvom terminu po godišnjem dobu.  :Smile: 

1. Za tebe u bolnici: jednokratne mrežaste bokserice 1 paket, a ponesi i običnih pamučnih gaćica kojih ti nije žao ako ih moraš baciti (ja sam kupila povoljne od domaćeg proizvođača) jer ne pašu svima mrežaste. 
Chicco ulošci su pamučni, veliki i superupijajući (pola paketa u torbi, pola paketa mi je mm donio (30 kom u pakiranju)) + neki invisible noćni koje i inače koristiš da ti ne procuri na spavaćici/piđamu. 
Meni je pasao steznik za trbuh (Lidl), jer mi je lijepo stegao razvučenu maternicu i nije me ništa bolilo ni smetalo, ali tu su mišljenja podijeljena. 
Piđame ili spavačice koje ti dozvoljavaju da su ti cice na izvolte bez da su ti leđa gola (ja sam kupila majice za dojenje u HM i donje dijelove piđame). Grudnjak za dojenje ti nije nužan za bolnicu (ali ti neki treba kad nadođe mlijeko i grudi otežaju), ali je itekako koristan za učestalo dojenje koje je prvih tjedana UČESTALO. Kupi Multi mam komprese za bradavice, štite osjetljive bradavice od trenja sa odjećom, omekšavaju ih pa je početno dojenje lakše i bezbolno . 
Obavezno, ako već nisi, pogledaj serijal Mliječna staza na Youtubeu u kojem je dojenje obrađeno od a-ž.

2. Beba će ti ljeti biti najviše u bodijima i/ili onim romperima kratkih rukava (ne znam jel curka ili dečkić) i čarapicama po potrebi. 
Štramplice ti ne trebaju. 
Ja benkice i bodi benkice nisam koristila. Koristila sam par bodija dugih rukava za prvi mjesec i 15-tak bodija kratkih rukava za cijelo ljeto.
Za prvih mjesec dana će ti trebati par tutica (odjelca) dugih rukava, pamučnih, ne predebelih (uvijek radije oblači slojevito). 
Nama su super bile one hlačice sa stopalima u prijelaznom razdoblju izmedu tutica i samog bodija te za ljetna jutra i večeri. 
Za prva 3 mjeseca (ljeto) biraj odjeću koja se lako oblači i skida (jer ćeš to raditi često), a šminkersku robicu planiraj za jesen kad beba bude veća, prođu vrućine i uhodate se.
Kozmetika za bebu ne treba. Trebaju ti samo sterilne komprese i Octanisept ili alkohol za pupak i par kapi maslinovog ulja za u vodu za kupanje.
Bočice ti ne trebaju, a ni dude bar za prvih 6 tjedana dok uhodate dojenje.
Tetra pelena ti treba kad ti ili netko drugi stavljaš bebu na rame (imaju tanku osjetljivu kožu pa da ne dolaze u dodir sa ev omekšivačem na robi, znojem...), za ispod glavice u košari kolica...

Za pitanje gdje- za robicu ti preporučujem Nextdirect.com, imaju lijepu robicu, bodije od finog mekog pamuka, ok cijene, ne naplaćuju dostavu.

----------


## Apsu

Da, pod štramplice nisam mislila na štrample, nego na to jednodjelno odjelce  :Smile: 

A tetre su dosta grube za bebu (doduše ja sam imala starije, možda su ove danas mekše) , ja sam za podrigivanje sašila desetak gazica i s njima ga brišem

----------


## Ginger

Kakve ti to tetre imas?
Moje su skroz njezne, jako puno ih koristim, imam ih 30-tak
Plus one obrubljene gazice, koje su zapravo isti materijal, isto 39-tak komada
Meni je to jedan od potrebnijih artikala za novorodjence, sva 3 puta

Bocice nikad kupovala

----------


## maca papucarica

I moje su nježne, a ako se ne peglaju još i nježnije  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Tetre se mogu peglati?  :lool: 

Ja ih uglavnom ne peglam

----------


## KrisZg

Cure, moze koji friski savjet za zimsku bebu?Prvi mi je bio u 11mj, tako ce biti i ovo trece...vidim dosta se toga promjenilo  :Smile: 
Jos smo na li-la dal bi uopce uzimali krevetic, do kada beba moze u kosari onoj od kolica spavati?Pola toga mi nije jasno...moji su bili u onoj  gracovoj autosjedalici i imali obicna gracova kolica, autosjedalica je isla na kolica mislim 4mj...i kuci bi u njoj lezali, nikada mi nitko nije rekao da ne smiju i nikada nikakvih problema nisu imali, niti s kicmom ni kukovima.

Sada su mi u ducanu rekli da beba ne smije vise od 2h biti?Meni se svida ona konstrukcija od maxi-cosi sto ide sjedalica na njih(to bi uzeli u varijanti ako bi uzeli krevetic) o kojem isto razmisljam da bih onaj manji jer ce tako i tako biti po krevetu s nama...a da ne pricam da nemam pojma koliko benkica, bodija, pelena treba :zaboravna:

Buduci da je velika razlika sve iznova prikupljam...

----------


## Lili_nova

Apsu i maca papucarica PUNO VAM HVALA!!!!!  :Heart: 
Bas ste mi pomogle.
Sad cu napraviti popis i sljedeci tjedan nakon pregleda krecem u nabavku.  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Jos samo da i ja koji dobar savjet dobijem :Smile: Ajmo zimske mame  :štrika:

----------


## tigrić

za zimske mame kao što sam i sama bila od neprocjenjive važnost mi je bio ergo baby carrier, ili već neka druga nosiljka, marama i sl. kad snijeg zapadne,zatrpaju nogostupe ili kiša lije, sa kolicima nije baš jednostavno. a ovako, maloga u skafanderić, i naprtiš ga na sebe i vozi van u šetnju. a kad ipak koristiš kolica super dođe ona zimska vreća, koja je namijenjena kao kad beba sjedi da su joj noge unutra, ali mi smo je koristili od početka tako da je cijeli bio unutra, samo glavica vani, i tako u košaru i van. netrebaš dekice, jakne, skafandere i sl. kad dođeš unutra samo bebeka otkopčaš i izvadiš. to su mi bile najkorisnije stvari preko zime.

----------


## bella77

Slažem se, nosiljka je zimi super!
Ja nisam koristila tu zimsku vreću, nego košaru koja je bila baš podfutrana, pa sam znala i na balkon s njim u košari (ako je bilo baš vjetrovito i nije bilo za šetnju) i to je bilo super.

----------


## gita75

> Cure, moze koji friski savjet za zimsku bebu?Prvi mi je bio u 11mj, tako ce biti i ovo trece...vidim dosta se toga promjenilo 
> Jos smo na li-la dal bi uopce uzimali krevetic, do kada beba moze u kosari onoj od kolica spavati?Pola toga mi nije jasno...moji su bili u onoj  gracovoj autosjedalici i imali obicna gracova kolica, autosjedalica je isla na kolica mislim 4mj...i kuci bi u njoj lezali, nikada mi nitko nije rekao da ne smiju i nikada nikakvih problema nisu imali, niti s kicmom ni kukovima.
> 
> Sada su mi u ducanu rekli da beba ne smije vise od 2h biti?Meni se svida ona konstrukcija od maxi-cosi sto ide sjedalica na njih(to bi uzeli u varijanti ako bi uzeli krevetic) o kojem isto razmisljam da bih onaj manji jer ce tako i tako biti po krevetu s nama...a da ne pricam da nemam pojma koliko benkica, bodija, pelena treba :zaboravna:
> 
> Buduci da je velika razlika sve iznova prikupljam...


kaj se tiče košare od kolica moj s dva mjeseca više nije stao unutra, ali on je bio ekstra dugački.
krevetić imamo najveći mogući (140*70), da je manji već sad ne bi stao unutra (22 mjeseca-92 cm).
mislim da ti se ne isplati kupovati manji krevetić, ako ga već kupuješ.

----------


## KrisZg

To su vec dobri savjeti..a niste se bojale da opadnete s bebom po zimi?Ja sam dosta slampava :Laughing: 

Vec vidim da cemo na kraju kupiti normalan krevetic...a fakat imamo malo prostora.Kakvo je stanje s putnim kreveticima?Jel moze beba spavati u tome?

----------


## ki ki

moze,kupis normalan madrac,ja imam tako na moru

----------


## bella77

ako jos nemas kosaru gledaj da kupis vecu. mislim da je moja 75cm dugacka. tako da je moj stao u nju do 6 mj. starosti. 
vjerujem da beba moze spavati u putnom kreveticu ako ima normalan madrac. samo ne znam koliko je prakticno stalno se saginjati da dizes i spustas bebu.

----------


## tigrić

slažem se za ovo vezano uz putni krevetić,dosta je nizak i po tome nepraktičan a nije opet toliko ni manji od običnog kindija.mi isto nemamo baš puno prosstora ali navikneš se da ti je spavaća soba kao buksa gdje se moraš provlačiti između kreveta,ormara i sl.ali služi svrsi. Mada moj uopće ne spava u kindiju nego sa nama pa on služi za prebacivanje robe i plišance!
A što se tiče sklizanja po zimi,bez brige,opreznost automatski dođe.a ja sam sebi bila nabavila prave buce za hodanje po snijegu da sam još sigurnija! Ma to će ti sve dolaziti samo od sebe na pamet kako vrijeme bude prolazilo i okolnosti se mijenjale!

----------


## KrisZg

Ma ima sada putnih kojima mozes podici madrac...mali je imao krevetic s pomicnim stranicama i podesivom visinom, to mi je bilo zgodno prvih mjeseci.Iako je zbog pomicnih brzo naucio bjezati iz krevetica  :Laughing: Mala je imala obican s podesivom visinom, koji je sada kod kume ali nije ga previse prakticirala...dojili smo i vecinom je bila kod mene u krevetu.Najgore mi da kupim i onda ako nije u upotrebi nemrem ga lako skloniti.

Kaj se nosiljka tice, kada je mala bila, marame su meni bile nedostupne, imala sam jednu za novorodence, neznam kako se to zove, onako kao torba izgleda, teta posudila...i to mi je bilo zgodno za prvi mjesec, kasnije ona obicna od koje su mi leda otpadala.Oboje su bili velike bebe.Sada vidim da su nosiljke dosta leđa frendly i to mi je drago.To sto kazes dobre buce i nema straha.

----------


## gita75

Meni je putni preniski i ovak mi kičma otpada, a stranica od kreveta je spuštena. Moj bogme spava nutra, mm i ja smo ljudine i nema ekstra mjesta u našem krevetu.

----------


## KrisZg

> Meni je putni preniski i ovak mi kičma otpada, a stranica od kreveta je spuštena. Moj bogme spava nutra, mm i ja smo ljudine i nema ekstra mjesta u našem krevetu.


Nismo ni mi bas malecki  :Smile: On visinom a ja sirinom :Laughing:

----------


## KrisZg

Nasla sam manji krevetic 45x95 cm, do 20kg mislim da ce nam to savrseno odgovarati :Very Happy:

----------


## gita75

> Nasla sam manji krevetic 45x95 cm, do 20kg mislim da ce nam to savrseno odgovarati


ja sam imala toliku zipkicu, malo manju zapravo (40*80), super mi je bila jer nije zauzimala puno mjesta.
nezgodno je jedino što to brzo postane usko.

a, što se tiče ostalih potreba bebe, benkice ti ne trebaju, bar je meni to bilo beskorisno.
najpraktičnije mi je bilo body+hlačice (one s visokim strukom od hm-a ili trenirkica), po potrebi preko vestica na kopčanje.
odjelca iz jednog komada mi nisu baš bila zgodna za presvlačenje.
rekla bi da ti treba 10-12 bodija i oko 6 hlačica, 2-3 vestice, oko 4-5 pidžamica za noćno spavanje. ovo sve u jednom broju (preporučam 62).
već imaš dvoje djece, vjerojatno će i treće biti slične veličine kad se rodi pa znaš koju veličinu su nosili. moji su svo troje broj 56 preskočili.
meni je vreća za spavanje bila nezamjenjiva. neki kažu da im nije trebala.
fancy roba (traperice košulje i sl.) ti ne trebaju u broju manjem od 68-74. nemaš to gdje ni kad obući bebi. samo bezveze preraste.

----------


## KrisZg

Ovo je zaista konkretno, hvala  :Heart: 
Ja nemam apsolutno nista od ovo dvoje, a brojeva se slabo sjecam, pikam po slikama :Smile: Vidim svasta su nesto imali  :Laughing: 
Sjecam se da sam se svega rijesila bas na rodinoj rasprodaji  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Meni je žao što mi nitko nije rekao (a sama nisam bila u stanju zaključiti  :lool: ) da mi ne trebaju sve veličine dječje robice. Recimo, moja cura je prvih možda mjesec, mjesec i pol nosila 50-56. Onda je samo prošišala kroz 62.
U 68 se zadržala nešto malo duže (možda dva mjeseca).
S 4 mjeseca počela je nositi 74-80 i još uvijek ih nosi. S tim da su joj sad ponovno dobre neke stvari u vel. 68.  :lool: 

Također, puno robice koju ima u veličinama 74 (6-9 mj.), 80 (9-12 mj.) i 86 (12-18 mj.) izgleda naprosto JEDNAKO. Jasno da se razlikuju brojevi različitih proizvođača, ali čak dva različita broja od iste firme izgledaju poprilično jednako.

Moja je curka užasno brzo rasla prvih par mjeseci pa sam računala da će s godinu dana sigurno nositi 86, ako ne i više (i sukladno tome kupila odjeću). Međutim, njen rast se naprosto usporio i tako ona sa 16 mjeseci još uvijek poprilično dobro stane u 80. Suknjice su joj čak i velike.  :Smile: 

*Da zaključim*: da sad ponovno kupujem odjeću za bebe, neke veličine bih preskočila. Na primjer, broj 62 i 74 uopće ne bih kupovala. Dijete može to neko vrijeme biti u malo većoj odjeći dok ne naraste dovoljno do 68, odn. 80. Također, ne bih prosljeđivala dalje, odn. vraćala posuđeno čim preraste neki komad jer, kako im se mijenja konstitucija, tako neke stvari mogu ponovno obući. Tako sam se bila zeznula pa sam posudila štramplice, pamučne kapice i trenirkice, misleći da ih je prerasla, a onda je došla jesen i meni su isti ti komadi falili za obući joj.  :Sad: 

Moje dijete definitivno ima puno (možda i previše) robice, ali meni tako odgovara jer njezino rublje perem odvojeno i ipak je potrebno dosta da se  napuni perilica. Pogotovo zato što odvajam na 40 i 60 stupnjeva. OK, njeno još nisam počela odvajati po bojama.  :lool:

----------


## sarasvati

Eh, kad ne možeš unaprijed znati koje bi veličine mogla preskočiti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mishekica  :Laughing:  ti si sve brojeve kupila odjednom

ja sam 50/56 i 62, al prva s rodila jako mala pa smo bili u potrazi i za manjim brojevima

----------


## rehab

Meni su Zarini brojevi najtočniji i najkonkretniji, stvarno prate rast djeteta i ako piše na etiketi da je veličina npr. 3-6 mjeseci, onda se bez straha može kupiti bebi te dobi. Npr. HM brojevi su mi totalno nezgrapni, široki i veliki, rijetko kad sam tamo pogodila broj, a njihovi bodići, odijelca i pidžamice za te prve dane cjenovno ne odskaču puno od Zarinih. Okaidi veličine su redovito premale u praksi. S ostalim markama nemam puno iskustva.

----------


## rehab

> mishekica  ti si sve brojeve kupila odjednom
> 
> ja sam 50/56 i 62, al prva s rodila jako mala pa smo bili u potrazi i za manjim brojevima


Sad si me sjetila da u Okaidiju imaju veličine za nedonoščad. Slučajno sam neki dan vidjela neke sićušne, minijaturne bodiće, a na etiketi pisalo PREM, pa sam se sjetila da bi to moglo značiti prematurus - nedonošče.

----------


## Ginger

> Sad si me sjetila da u Okaidiju imaju veličine za nedonoščad. Slučajno sam neki dan vidjela neke sićušne, minijaturne bodiće, a na etiketi pisalo PREM, pa sam se sjetila da bi to moglo značiti prematurus - nedonošče.


Eh, prije pet i pol godina bilo je prava umjetnost naci bilo sto ispod broja 50
Za drugu curu sam pripremila i te manje brojeve, al s ona rodila puno veca od prve pa joj nije ni trebalo
A ni trecoj  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> mishekica  ti si sve brojeve kupila odjednom
> 
> ja sam 50/56 i 62, al prva s rodila jako mala pa smo bili u potrazi i za manjim brojevima


Ma nisam, ali sam kupovala unaprijed, uglavnom na burzi, kad je bila dobra prilika.  :Smile:  Onda sam si računala koliko brzo raste pa sam predviđala brojeve za zimu i kupovala na sniženjima superjeftinu robu. Kad ono, šipak. Mislim, nosila je ona sve to, ali mogla je proći i s manje stvari. I za trenutnu joj situaciju zbilja ništa više ne trebam kupiti, ali me svrbe prsti pa svako malo pregledavam albume.  :Embarassed: 

Minijaturne brojeve (za nedonoščad) ima i KIK, a i Carter's. Međutim, nisam vidjela da Carter's toga ima kod nas, nego samo na e-bayu. Vrlo često bude jako jeftino. Minus je što kod nas treba dugo čekati da ta roba stigne pa valjda onda i nedonoščad to preraste. Jedino kad bi netko toga naručio onako za zalihu pa prosljeđivao ljudima kojima treba. Naravno, bez provizije.  :starac:

----------


## mishekica

> Eh, kad ne možeš unaprijed znati koje bi veličine mogla preskočiti


Ali ne moraš ni znati. Kažem, 74 i 80 se, koliko ja vidim, zbilja minimalno razlikuju. Dakle, ako može u 74, može i u 80. Jedino ako nekome baš smetaju podfrknuti rukavi.  :Smile: 

Moja cura je vitka  :lool:  Mislim, zbilja je - natprosječne visine, a prosječne mase. Zato su joj i dalje dobre hlačice koje je odavno trebala prerasti. Neke su joj mrvicu kratke, ali ionako dolazi ljeto (nadam se da dolazi  :Smile: ).

----------


## Carmina406

Šteta je uopće kupovati veličinu 50-56. Moja sića je to nakon mj dana prerastao. Moraš imati koji komad za npr. kod doktora ili ako idete vani čisto da nije preveliko,a ove veće komade nositi po kući. Malo zavrniti rukavić i gotovo. Najvažnije da je čisto i uredno. Vel 62 se može kombinirati od početka pa nekada i do 4-5mj ovisno o bebi. I mislim da ni netreba previše unaprijed kupovati jer nikad neznaš kojim će tempom beba rasti. Tko može i ima gdje,najbolje je takve stvari posuditi od nekoga. Ja imam par prijateljica od istoga mišljenja pa se vrtimo u krug s robicom. Posteljinu npr.uopće nisam kupovala. Pronašla sam povoljno plahtu za 1osobu (90x200) u lijepim bojicama i iskrojila iz toga 2male plahte i jastučnicu. Trošak 30kn. Ali to sam ja,nisam u filmu tih plahtica,a mislim da mi ni bebića to puno ne opterećuje  :Grin:

----------


## bella77

Moj kad se rodio je bio 51cm. Imala sam 56 najmanji i to mi je trajalo neko vrijeme. Tako da mislim da ne možeš znati unaprijed. Pogotovo jer je moj konstantno bljuckao pa sam ga presvlačila 5 puta dnevno. Ne možeš oblačiti veći broj jer mu onda ramena vire van pa mu je hladno.
Pokušala sam poslije probati preskakati brojeve, ali sam svaki put zaključila da mi ipak treba svaki broj jer ima razlike. Ne možeš kupiti 74 pa 86 jer je to razlika 12cm. Možda ovisi i o vrsti robice koju koristiš, ali meni je trebao svaki broj.
Istina je da se ti brojevi razlikuju kod različitih proizvođača, ja sam se držala jednog (i tko me god pitao da bi kupio neku robicu, poslala sam ih tamo i rekla broj) i nisam nikad progriješila (C&A). Par puta sam dobila neke komade robe od Leptirića, to je bilo isti broj, a različita duljina, širina... baš su mi bili katastrofa. Sjećam se da je bodić bio dugačak, a rukavi preuski (nikad obukla).

----------


## Ginger

Meni su i 50 i 56 duuuugo trajali s prvom
S druge dvije isto jedno vrijeme
62 im je bio puno prevelik, a ja to ne volim, jer imam traume od prve cure (sve joj je bilo turbo preveliko, a brojeva nigdje za kupiti)
Isto nismo preskakali brojeve
Al ovisi kad ti je beba rodjena, recimo, po ljeti ne trebas bas dugih hlaca u majica, uglavnom su bodici dosta

----------


## gita75

meni broj 56 recimo nije ni trebao, ajde sa srednjom sam ga koristila neko kratko vrijeme.
sva djeca su mi se rodila dugačka i jako su brzo rasli.

a bodići su mi bili najdraži oni na okrugli vratni izrez s kopčanjem na dva drukera.
bodići na preklop (oko vrata) su mi uvijek bili nesigurni, u pranju su se znali čudno rastegnut pa neke nismo ni nosili jer su bebama ispadala ramena van iako su brojem odgovarali.

----------


## tangerina

mi isto nismo preskakali brojeve, i mislim da je to jako teško unaprijed predvidit, tako da bih ja ipak išla radije u nabavku svih brojeva polovno i jeftinije. 

imam jedno pitanje koje nije toliko "što mi treba za bebicu" koliko "što mi treba nakon poroda?". Koristim već godinama platnene šivane uloške, i zanima me jesu li oni ok za poslije poroda, trebam li nabavljati VIReve? Ima netko iskustva?

----------


## bella77

ja sam za poslije poroda imala one ogromne od chicca. ima ih sad u konzumu i dmu. ti su mi bili fantasticni! 
i mrezaste jednokratne gacice, ne sjecam se koja marka neko narancasto pakiranje, u konzumu. te su bas lijepo drzale ulozak na mjestu.
 poslije sam presla na vir, ali sam jednokratne gacice nosila sigurno mjesec dana. 
mislim da platneni ulosci ne mogu drzati te kolicine, pa ih treba mijenjati non-stop.

----------


## maca papucarica

> mi isto nismo preskakali brojeve, i mislim da je to jako teško unaprijed predvidit, tako da bih ja ipak išla radije u nabavku svih brojeva polovno i jeftinije. 
> 
> imam jedno pitanje koje nije toliko "što mi treba za bebicu" koliko "što mi treba nakon poroda?". Koristim već godinama platnene šivane uloške, i zanima me jesu li oni ok za poslije poroda, trebam li nabavljati VIReve? Ima netko iskustva?


Ovisi koliko ćeš krvariti. 
Ja sam npr. velike Chiccove koristila jedva 3 dana i to više eto, jer sam ih kupila, a onda prešla na uobičajene.
Ne znam koliko će ti platneni biti dobri za u bolnici, tako da ipak razmisli da kupiš (po meni Chicco) za bolnicu, a kad dođeš kući probaj platnene.

----------


## mishekica

> Ne možeš kupiti 74 pa 86 jer je to razlika 12cm.


To je fiktivna razlika od 12 cm.
Ovisi o građi djeteta. Moje mršavije, a visoko dijete trenutno nosi hlačice u veličinama 68, 74, 80 i 86.

Ja i dalje stojim pri svojoj izjavi i da imam drugo dijete koje je ovakve građe kao ovo, ne bih kupovala sve brojeve.

----------


## Ginger

mishekica, ne kuzim bas kako
ne mogu joj biti dobre duge hlace koje su dugacke 68 i 86 cm
nije tu nikakva fiktivna razlika - razlika je u duljini nogavica
moja najstarija nosi sad 116, a mladja 104 i nema sanse da starijoj obucem hlace od mladje
osim ako ne zelim da izgleda ko da doma ima poplavu

ne znam, jedino ako si mislila da ove 68 nosi sad kao kratke hlace, 74 kao trifrtaljke, a 86 kao duge
ostalo si ne mogu pojmiti

mislim, mojoj najmladjoj su sad o 62 prekratke, al neke modele cu joj ostaviti pa ce ih nositi ko trifrtaljke
al ih kao duge ne moze nositi ni sad, a pogotovo ne za tri mjeseca

----------


## Carmina406

Moj je jučer nosio dvodijelnu tuticu 68,jutros donji dio tutice 86(malo je donji dio širi,ali su nogavice sužene i može proći :Grin:  danas jeans 74 i nogavice treba zavrnuti a dečko je visok cca74cm  :Confused:  Mislim da ni ti brojevi nisu uvijek realni

----------


## Ginger

A da, nisu brojevi bas unificirani, na zalost
Al i dalje ne kuzim kako i 68 i 86 mogu biti dobre duge hlace istovremeno
Mogu biti razlicite vrste hlaca, al ovo drugo niti s jednom nisam uspjela izvesti

Carmina, pobogu, sto ga toliko presvlacis  :Grin: 
Edit: aha, nije sve u istom danu  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Ma ono šta ja želim reći je da je idealno ako se stvori krug ljudi gdje se može razmjenjivati robica. Moji sitni bodići a i druga odjeća mi je uglavnom poklonjena,što od većih rođaka,što za babine itd. Nakon šta su mojih dvoje to iznosili robica ide dalje,a većina robe do godine fana u principu ni nebude iznošena,bude kao novo i stvarno je šteta da samo jedno dijete bude u robici. Da ne govorim o uštedi. Meni je također bilo draže imati više komada istih veličina da se netrebam opterećivati jeli se osušilo itd. Ali mislim da je glupo pretjerivati. Moji bodići 62 nisu bili preveliki bebi ni kad se tek rodio jer he izrez na vratu sa drukerima,jedino malo rukavići,ali to me nije brinulo. Opet,nismo svi isti  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

@ Ginger

Ti valjda razumiješ da je 74 cm visina djeteta, a ne hlača?  :Smile: 

Otkad nema pelenu, u struku su joj sve jednako dobre.

I da, podjednake su dužine. To pokušavam reći cijelo vrijeme, ali me, po običaju, nitko ne doživljava. 
Filmar trenirka 9 mj. identične dužine kao Osh Kosh 18 mj. IDENTIČNE. I obje su joj dobre. 

Naravno, ima i nekih koje su joj mrvicu kraće, neke su joj mrvicu duže pa ih potfrknem (ako imaju onu gumu u oko gležnja kao H&M, još bolje), ali u struku su sve identične (još pogotovo ako imaju regulaciju u struku - to se može nositi jako dugo).

Kao što sam već rekla, ona istu odjeću nosi otkad je bila 4 mjeseca. Samo više neke bodije ne može obući (mada bi i to mogla da malo isforsiram, ali ima dovoljno robe pa ne treba).

Uostalom, pisale su cure o istom tom na topiku o antirecesijskim mjerama. Tad se nitko tome nije čudio.  :Coffee:

----------


## milasova8

Moj P.je nosio redom sve brojeve,nismo preskkali,i u svakom od brojeva je bio podjednako..
Sad je na 74..za ljeto sam mu pripremila 80..
I drfinitivno ti brojevi ovise o proizvodacu..
H&M je stvarno velik..majicu 68 sad nosi i jos mu je malko velika..
Alo njihovi donji dijelovi trenirki su po mjeri..
Dok u C&A donji dijelovi su mom P.siroki u struku..

I zanimljivo,jos uvijek nosi body Carters za 3 mj.a sad ima 10..

----------


## mishekica

Da, brojevi ovise o proizvođaču, ali nisu ni sve bebe jednako građene, pobogu.

----------


## Ginger

mishekica, naravno da znam da je to visina djeteta, ipak ih imam troje pa sam u tom periodu nesto i naucila  :Smile: 
i zato mi i nije jasno
i znam da je razlika medju proizvodjacima, al ja osobno nikad nisam naisla na hlace 68 koje bi pasale jednogodisnjem djetetu (kao duge hlace)- ocito ne kupujemo od istih, bar djelomico
pa pitam, jel...
moje dvije starije su razlicito gradjene, al visina je visina
mogu joj biti presiroke, preuske, al svejedno u duzini nece pasati
majice smo mogli rastegnuti kroz neko razdoblje, al hlace ne
ja recimo ne volim kad im je nesto preveliko (traumice nakon rodjenja prve kojoj je sve bilo preveliko) pa mozda i zato

----------


## mona

Ja se moram sloziti s mishekicom.nije bas sva garderoba takva ali i moji su jako puno stvari nosili godinama.npr znala sam kupiti djetetu kada je imao 6,7 mj marks&spencer bodije velicinu 9-12 i to mi je nosio od tada pa do skoro 18 mj.znaci skoro godinu dana.isto tako dio trenirki i pamucnih bermuda dvije sezone.prvo s pelenom pa kad pelenu skine opet stane.evo sada sam mu izvukla neke proslogodisnje benetton majice kratkih rukava.nosio ih je proslo ljeto . bile su mu loker ali ne prevelike.a ove ce mu posluziti bar jos mjesec ,dva.u ovih godinu dana se je samo izduzio.i sada su mu malo krace ali ne prekratke.
A cura mi je ljetne haljine isto dugo znala nositi.prve godine je haljina.dogodine tunika i ajmo.
Sada mi sin ima 33 mj.visok je negdje 95 cm i ima garderobe u ormaru od 86-102 velicine.mozda ima i kratkih hlaca 74 velicine u koje stane to još nisam izvadila da probamo


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## mona

Isteklo mi je vrijeme za edit :Sad: 


A koliko se sjecam i kada su bili bebe imali smo tih stvari sto su trajale i trajale...
I meni nije smetalo potfrknuti rukave.vise mi je islo na zivce stalno preslagivati ormar da maknem sta je malo.


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Moja je cura Carters bodiće vel. mislim 18mj nosila od 1g do 2ipo. 

O nekim haljinicama ni neću,prvo su bile haljinice,pa tunika,pa kraća tunika. Neki su krojevi stvarno iskoristivi,a i do građe djeteta puno ovisi. Neki idu više u širinu,neki u dužinu  :Grin:  Moja je cura bila buca,pa je trebalo malo veći broj nego bi inače uzeli,onda su kilice stale a nastavila je u visinu. Tako da se puno robice koristilo duže vrijeme.  :Raspa:

----------


## Ginger

Ma moje isto nose kratke hlace, bermude i haljinice godinama
Majice kratkih rukava isto duugo traju
Al duge hlace ne

----------


## more

> Posteljinu npr.uopće nisam kupovala. Pronašla sam povoljno plahtu za 1osobu (90x200) u lijepim bojicama i iskrojila iz toga 2male plahte i jastučnicu. Trošak 30kn. Ali to sam ja,nisam u filmu tih plahtica,a mislim da mi ni bebića to puno ne opterećuje


Ovo je odlična ideja, sličnu je u mom slučaju u djelo provela sveki. Imala je hrpu posteljine u odličnom stanju koja joj ne treba, samo joj je bezveze stajalo u ormarima. 

Robicu sam sigurno preskočila neke brojeve. Nisam nikad kupovala unapred, osim nekog minimuma da ga dočeka na povratku iz rodilišta. Kako mu nešto zatreba, kupim malo veće. Kupujem samo kad mu treba, a i dobije dosta toga. 

Na stvarima koje njemu zbilja ništa ne znače škrtarim. Da je pamuk i da je čisto, to mi je jedino bitno.

----------


## more

> Moj je jučer nosio dvodijelnu tuticu 68,jutros donji dio tutice 86(malo je donji dio širi,ali su nogavice sužene i može proći danas jeans 74 i nogavice treba zavrnuti a dečko je visok cca74cm  Mislim da ni ti brojevi nisu uvijek realni


Mom je trenutno dobra robica u rasponu od 68 do 92, ovisno o proizvodjaču. Tako da mi je nažalost kupovanje preko interneta postalo problem, brojevi zaista ništa ne znače.

----------


## mishekica

> Al duge hlace ne


Gle naš primjer... Nosila je trenirkice 68 kad je bila 4 mjeseca. Bile su joj dobre u struku, ali dugačke. Kako tad još nije pokušavala hodati  :Grin:  to nije bilo bitno. Vrlo brzo ih je prerasla, odn. postale su joj uske u struku. Ja sam ih posudila frendici i kad mi ih je ona vratila, ponovno joj probam i skuzim da ih može obući. Tad se već naveliko ustajala na noge pa je bilo bitno da joj se ne vuku po podu, da se ne zapliće. Sad su joj mrvicu kratke (do gležnja) pa ih nosi samo po doma. Nisu baš za javnost  :Smile:  ali doma ionako nosi tajice i razne caprice.
Dok su joj tajice još malo dugačke, naberem ih oko gležnja. Meni to zbilja nije problem. I stvarno mi je za nju puno opasnije da ima preduge, nego prekratke hlače.

A mogla bih napisati i disertaciju o krojevima, duljinama, veličinama odjeće svih brendova koje sam kupovala (a bilo ih je).  :lool:  Možda bismo mogli otvoriti novu temu da razmijenimo iskustva po tom pitanju. Ja, recimo, imam svašta za reći na tu temu.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Al duge hlace ne


koja razlika u kratkim, dugim, 3/4 hlačama, sve možeš jednog dana nositi za koji broj kraće, ak guzica stane.

----------


## Carmina406

A i ona faza kad se skine pelena pa se vrate u manji broj  :Wink:

----------


## mishekica

Pa da, to sam i napisala negdje tamo gore.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

da ali isto si napisala da to može samo u kućnim uvjetima, što definitivno nije ok, može i za van , napose u ljeto.

----------


## Ginger

> koja razlika u kratkim, dugim, 3/4 hlačama, sve možeš jednog dana nositi za koji broj kraće, ak guzica stane.


Pa to sam i napisala nekoliko puta
Br 68 joj mogu kasnije obuci kao 3/4 ili kratke hlace, ali ne i duge

----------


## Carmina406

Naslov treba promjeniti u "što novorođenče NEtreba"  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:

----------


## mishekica

> da ali isto si napisala da to može samo u kućnim uvjetima, što definitivno nije ok, može i za van , napose u ljeto.


Ova konkretna nije za javnost, neovisno o dužini.  :lool:

----------


## Carmina406

Ja imam x takve robice koja nije za javnost  :Laughing:  I kad prijama proslijeđujem robicu to im kažem da i nemoraju uzeti,al meni treba i takve robe....za po šumama i gorama  :Grin:

----------


## Lee Loo

Mi idemo u subotu u sloveniju po sve.. kolica.. krevetic..komodu.. kadicu... 


Ako bi bio netko dobra dusa pa mi sastavio mali popis sto mi sve treba.. najvise me muci velicina bodija.. manja je bebs.. da uzmem najmanje brojeve pa par vecih? 

Kapice i to.. prevruce je sad ili? 

Dude..flasice.. kaj za cistiti flasice.. ? 

Nemam nazalost s kim o tome razgovarati.. :/ 

Kaj od toga svega uzeti u bolnicu? Ili mi ne treba tam nis... 
Kaj da za sebe uzmem?.. 

1000 pitanja..... ispricavam se..  :Grin:

----------


## Mimah

Ne stignem puno pisati, sigurna sam da ce cure napisati nesto mudro. 

ja cu ti samo reci da ti nikakve bocice ne trebaju, sad je vrijeme da se dobro informiras o dojenju

javi ako zelis da ti posaljem materijale.

----------


## Lee Loo

To mi je prodavacica nudila sama zadnji put kad smo dosli pogledati izbor....

----------


## 123beba

Ne znam kad ti je termin, mi smo rođeni u 7. mj. i znam da mi je super bilo one hlacice sa stopalima... U biti sam takve koristila jako dugo... Kombinacija bodica i takvih hlacica mi je bila najbolja! Inače, bodiji za prvih par mjeseci su mi najbolji oni koji se cijeli mogu otkopcati (na preklop naprijed)... Moja curka se rodila sa 51 cm i 3720 g pa nam ona najmanja robica nije bila dobra... Najbolje je da si par tih stvarčica kupis zadnje kad ćeš znati otprilike kolika je beba. 
Na početku bebe znaju dosta bljuckati pa je meni bilo zakon što sam u Zari kupila 2 kom slintaca koji se prekriže preko leđa i zakopcaju ispod ruke. Beba ih ne može maknuti i prebaciti preko lica a puno mi je bilo lakše mijenjati slintac nego bodi  :Smile: 
U biti, svašta sam napisala a ništa što si pitala... :/ ne sjećam se točno koliko mi je robice trebalo.

----------


## KrisZg

Lee Lo naucit ces sa vremenom da prodavacice nude svasta :Laughing: 

Ta zena je educirana da prodaje a ne za to sto bebi treba, javi se curama i informiraj se o dojenju tako da budes spremna.

----------


## Lee Loo

Jos uvijek nisam dobila odgovor. :D 
Barem sto se tice toga kaj da ponesem u bolnicu sa sobom :D i kolko toga..

A sti se tice dojenja i ostaloga. Ne zanima me neka velika filozofija a valjda budu mi nekog boga i tam rekli...necu da ispadne da mi tu jedno govore o tome a tam drugo pa da neznam na kraju kaj da napravim..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo i mog iskustva.  
> Ja sam rodila lani polovicom 6. mjeseca tako da sam blizu tvom terminu po godišnjem dobu. 
> 
> 1. Za tebe u bolnici: jednokratne mrežaste bokserice 1 paket, a ponesi i običnih pamučnih gaćica kojih ti nije žao ako ih moraš baciti (ja sam kupila povoljne od domaćeg proizvođača) jer ne pašu svima mrežaste. 
> Chicco ulošci su pamučni, veliki i superupijajući (pola paketa u torbi, pola paketa mi je mm donio (30 kom u pakiranju)) + neki invisible noćni koje i inače koristiš da ti ne procuri na spavaćici/piđamu. 
> Meni je pasao steznik za trbuh (Lidl), jer mi je lijepo stegao razvučenu maternicu i nije me ništa bolilo ni smetalo, ali tu su mišljenja podijeljena. 
> Piđame ili spavačice koje ti dozvoljavaju da su ti cice na izvolte bez da su ti leđa gola (ja sam kupila majice za dojenje u HM i donje dijelove piđame). Grudnjak za dojenje ti nije nužan za bolnicu (ali ti neki treba kad nadođe mlijeko i grudi otežaju), ali je itekako koristan za učestalo dojenje koje je prvih tjedana UČESTALO. Kupi Multi mam komprese za bradavice, štite osjetljive bradavice od trenja sa odjećom, omekšavaju ih pa je početno dojenje lakše i bezbolno . 
> Obavezno, ako već nisi, pogledaj serijal Mliječna staza na Youtubeu u kojem je dojenje obrađeno od a-ž.
> 
> ...


Kopiram sebe samu sa stranice prije.
Evo još jedan Rodin tekst o potrepštinama http://www.roda.hr/article/read/sto-...e-za-rodiliste.
Što se tiče opreme za hranjenje, ja ne bih ništa kupovala unaprijed jer toga bar ima u skoro svakom dućanu, a ako vam dojenje krene ništa ti od toga neće trebati.
I slažem se sa curama da se informiraš o dojenju sada i po mogućnosto od savjetnica za dojenje (doista nude najbolje savjete) jer, iako je to nešto nama sisavcima tako prirodno, nažalost ne ide uvijek glatko i nagonski. Trebaju neka predznanja.
A život je toliko lakši kad dojiš-treba ti samo pelena, beba i cica i možete kud god hoćete, za razliku od termosica, bočica, deterdženata, kutija mlijeka, iskuhavanja...

Ako te još što zanima pitaj, al i prošvrljaj malo prethodnim stranicama, ima puno korisnih stvari.

----------


## Beti3

U rodilište za sebe uzmi i sve to spakiraj u malu torbu da ne tražiš kad počnu trudovi:
 spavaćicu, 
jednokratne gaćice (ima ih u ljekarnama i dm) i
 uloške. Uzmi mekane uloške i velike, jer se prvih 2-3 dana jako krvari, a ako budeš imala epiziotomiju, treba ti što mekše na rani.
bočicu vode
vlažne maramice
mobitel

Sve ostalo ti može netko donijeti drugi dan, ali pripremi da znaju. Četkicu, zubnu pastu, labelo ili što već koristiš.
Svako rodilište ima svoja pravila, pa ih treba poštovati. Ja sam morala i lančić skinuti. Drugi dan ćeš opet biti sva svoja i sve napraviti kako želiš.

Za bebu pripremi ono u čemu će doći doma i to točno naglasi gdje je i u čemu, jer u strci, može se dogoditi da fulaju  :Smile: 
Tanko odijelce, neko lijepo, ne mora biti praktično, jednom se dolazi iz rodilišta  :Smile:  br 50
Bodi na duge ili kratke rukave br 50
pamučne papučice
pamučnu kapicu ( novorođenčad gube jako toplinu preko glavice i treba ju zaštititi)
jednokratnu pelenu
dvije tetra pelene
dekicu tanju i deblju ( ne vunenu, nego štepanu) - nikad ne znaš kakvo će biti vrijeme
autostolicu

----------


## nanimira

A gdje ćeš roditi? Najbolje da se informiraš u rodilištu što da poneseš sa sobom za sebe dok si u rađaoni i kasnije na odjelu i za bebu, većinom trebaju pelene, vlažne maramice,spavačica ako zatreba slučajno ili u rodilištu ponestane, papuče/natikače za pod tuš, ručnik ( 2 komada pa ti tvoji dofuraju kad dođu u posjetu), mob,punjač,fotić, jednokratne gaćice, ulošci.četkica,kaladont.

A za bebu doma - ja sam se ravnala po spisku koji se nalazi tu na Rodi i super mi je došao. Pa probaj tako.

----------


## KrisZg

Ok, ovo da te ne zanima neka velika filozofija...na tvom mjestu bih preduhitrila eventualne probleme kod dojenja i oslonila se na savjete iskusnih zena koje se educiraju i svoju dobru volju ulazu kako bi pomogle majkama od pocetka.

Za bolnicu ce ti trebati par spavacica ako je praksa da nosis svoje, lagani orgtac, ulosci pamucni, jednokratne gacice, jastucici za dojenje, grudnjak, nesto za piti(za hranu i pice ti se uvijek moze naknadno donjeti)pelene za bebu,ne znam za vlazne maramice...pribor za higijenu, robicu za izlazak(isto moze kasnije se donjeti) Za odlazak bebe iz rodilista autosjedalica.

----------


## KrisZg

Lol pa kud prije ste sve napisale haha

----------


## Beti3

> A sti se tice dojenja i ostaloga. Ne zanima me neka velika filozofija a valjda budu mi nekog boga i tam rekli...necu da ispadne da mi tu jedno govore o tome a tam drugo pa da neznam na kraju kaj da napravim..


Na ovo ti moram napisati par riječi.  :Smile: 

Znam da si jako mlada, napisala si to. 

Dojenje ti nije nikakva filozofija. To je jednostavno, kao i svaka prirodna stvar. Mi, ljudi, to zakompliciramo.

Ovako, mama ima cice. U cicama se stvara mlijeko. Kod gotovo svih. ( uvijek postoje izuzeci). Beba je gladna. Ima usta i većina novorođenčadi zna kako sisati, tj imaju refleks sisanja.

Sva mudrost je u tome, kako to dvoje spojiti.  :Smile:  Bez filozofiranja, ali treba malo znanja, pogledaj malo slikice, filmiće, poslušaj one koje znaju kako.

Majčino mlijeko je upravo ono što svako novorođenče treba. I posve je besplatno. Svaki dan dojenja više je veliki plus bebi. No, ne treba sebi stvarati osjećaj krivnje ako ne ide sve lagano sa dojenjem. Pita se i proba, pa možda krene sve kako treba, prirodno.

----------


## Ginger

LeeLoo procitaj rodine brosure o dojenju
Sestre u vz rodilistu ce ti pomoci, al moras nesto znati i sama
I vjeruj mi, nece ti reci nista razlicito od onog sto pise u tim brosurama
Sretno!

----------


## Apsu

Ako ti se vec neda informirati o dojenju, ja cu ti napisat par crtica koje su mene iznenadile jer se nisam dovoljno informirala. Da sam znala, bilo bi mi puno lakše.

1. Dojenje me boljelo
2. Imala sam krvave rane po bradavicama
3. Moje dijete mjesec dana nije znalo pravilno prihvatit bradavicu, ali onda je naučio..
4. Dijete je stalno bilo na cici. 0-24. Stalno. Ludila sam.. Ali sam izdržala.

To su neki razlozi koji bi te mogli pokolebati u dojenju.

I ono najbitnije: što dijete više cica to se mlijeka više stvara, i dijete koje plače i oće na cicu nije gladno nego si stvara mlijeko. A ako ces dojiti na djetetov zahtjev (u pocetku stalno) - imati ces mlijeka.

Što se tiče odjeće za bebe, po meni je bez veze kupovati najmanje brojeve jer ih bebe strasno brzo prerastu.. Broj veci je uvijek super, samo se malo potfrkne  :Smile:  A ni mjere na uzv ti nisu uvijek točne, nemoj kupiti premalo..

----------


## Ginger

Vidi nase Apsu sto je mudra  :Smile: 
Al sve si dobro rekla

A ja bih dodala da je ne informiranje o dojenju korak vise prema odustajanju od njega
Ako je suditi prema primjerima iz moje okoline, jel...
Jer, uvijek netko oko tebe "zna bolje" i ako majka nije sigurna u sebe i ne barata informacijama....fijuuu...ode samopouzdanje i eto posustajanja
Da sam ja slusala svoju okolinu (osim mame i mm-a) od mog dojenja ne bi bilo nista

----------


## Lee Loo

Stvar je u tome da smo uzeli minus radi kolica i krevetica pa bi zato sad sve odma pokupovala da sam poslije bez brige...

----------


## sarasvati

I ja bih dodala...svaka minuta koju sam potrošila čitajući brošuru ili u gnijezdu je jako dobro potrosena minuta. Moja cura je dobro sisala od početka, ali opet...navala mlijeka, ogromne cice..treba znati položaje koji mogu pomoći, masaže...ili sto ce već trebati. 
A sto duže dojim, to vise uživam. A početak je najteži, svakako.

----------


## Apsu

> Stvar je u tome da smo uzeli minus radi kolica i krevetica pa bi zato sad sve odma pokupovala da sam poslije bez brige...


A da kupiš kolica i krevetić preko njuškala? Puno jeftinija opcija, bolje je što manje otići u minus..
Ja sam svoj kinderbet recimo kupila preko njuškala, beba nije htjela spavati u njemu nego je spavala sa roditeljima u krevetu, tako da sam jeftino dobila skoro nov kinderbet. Kolica isto imam rabljena, di bi došla da sam davala 5 tisuća kuna za kolica ( inače, bilo bi ti dobro pogledat malo koja su kolica ok, neka su teška, neka se teško voze, na nekima se teško okreču kotači, neka su preglomazna itd). Moj P. se tek sada sa 6 mjeseci voli voziti u kolicima, prije je vrištao pa sam ga stalno nosila u slingu ili mei taiu, te nosiljke su pravi spas za roditelje, bebe ih obožavaju pa kad se oporaviš od poroda i krenete u šetnje pogledaj da nabaviš neku nosiljku, imaš veliki izbor, samo ne kupuj običnu klokanicu jer nije zdrava.
Za bebicu ti treba i kadica u kojoj ćete ju kupati, to ti nije skupo, ima po svakakvim ducanima toga..

Ono *što ti ne treba* i ne daj da te prodavačice navabe:
-Šamponi, mirišljave kupke za bebe, vlažne maramice za guzu. Bebe na koži imaju prirodan zaštitni sloj koji se šamponima nepotrebno skida. U kadicu kod kupanja možeš staviti kap maslinovog ili bademovog ulja. Vlažne maramice su pune kemikalijka i bebe znaju loše reagirati na njih pa je najbolje( i najjeftinije) brisati guzu običnom vodom i vaticama.
- dude, bočice, nastavci za bočice, adaptirano mlijeko. Imaš sisu, to je sve što ti je potrebno. Duda varalica ti barem u početku ne treba jer ćeš joj svaki puta kada će beba imat potrebu cicati, staviti u usta cicu, a ne plastiku.
- potrebna ti je samo krema za guzu, ostala mlijeka za bebe i brendirana ulja za bebe itd jednostavno zamijeni sa bademovim uljem. Evo mojih 100ml bademovog su nakon 6 mjeseci tek pola prazni, isplati se..

sjetit ću se još..

----------


## 123beba

Moje iskustvo je takvo da sam dudu iskoristila odmah drugi dan još u rodilištu... Beba je imala izrazito jak nagon za sisanjem i doslovno bi sisala čitavo vrijeme, a ja još nisam imala mlijeka. Tad mi je uspjela napraviti rane pa sam se dogovorila sa sestrama da joj ipak daju jesti jer je gledna a ja sam ju povremeno stavljala da vuče i masirala se ostatak vremena... Tako da, nema pravila, meni je duda bila spas... A mlijeko je došlo idući dan  :Smile: 
Od stvari koje kupujes stvarno ti je doba opcija kupiti rabljeno... Mi smo imali sreće pa sve skoro posudili .  Jedino sam kolica izabrala po svom guštu. 
Moja greška, kupila novu nosiljku i koristila ju 3 puta... Bačenih 700 kn :/

----------


## spajalica

Lee Loo Apsu ti dobro govori.
probaj krevetić kupiti preko njuskala, bilo gdje, kupi si samo ako zelis novi madrac, koji i nije tako skup. Kolica, ja sam obozavala, moje prvo djete se nije bunilo, ali zato drugo nije podnosilo.
Kakva kolica kupiti je ziva filozofija. Moja su prva bila krvia, tj. neprakticna.
Moja neka lista za pocetak bi bila:
za odjecu ce ti svako napisati neku filozofiju, ali ja cu probati s prakticnim stvarima.

* Tetra pelene, iako ih neces koristiti za ono za sto su koristene u moje doba djetinstva, vrlo su prakticne, kao podloske, kao dekice u vrucim danima, za ciscenje sebe i bebe. ma to je naisplativiji komad krpa koje sam ikad kupila
* Svedske pelene, su nekad bile popularne za tzv. siroko povijanje, koje je u medjuvremenu postalo precjenjeno. No naravno ovisi sve o kukovima novorodjenceta.
* Ja sam kupila u ljekarni par metara gaze, koju sam isjekla, i oprala. nista nisam porubljivala niti ista drugo s njom radila. nije se cufala.
paket najmanjih jednokratnih pelena ako se za njih odlucis, ili pak platnenih ako se za njih odlucis.
* najobicniju kremu za guzu. ja sam koristila onu od JGL Djecija mast.
* za kupanje djeteta imala sam dobijeni termometar, i kadicu. meni je kadica bila bitna za moja ledja. stavila bi je dovoljno visoko da ne moram se saginjati za kupanje. Pri kupanju koristila sam bademovo ulje, ali ni sa maslinovim neces pogrjesiti.
* s obzirom da su moji ljentna djeca imala sam skroz lagane dekice, ali sam jednom isrobala savjet od Apri da pokrijem obicnim rucnikom djete. i taj rucnik jos uvijek koristim, a bome je jeftiniji bio od bilo koje dekice koja je moderna.
* kupi obicnu vatu, onaj jedan paket. trebat ce ti vec za nesto. 
* dude, bocice i sl. ja sam imala bocice i koristila sam ih jer sam se s prvim djetetom dosta izdajala. ne savjetujem taj put, jer sam se s drugim potrudila da mi ne bude potrtebno. iscrpljujuce je. no vjerujem i danas da se nisam izdajala da bi moje starije djete jelo forumulu, sot nissam zeljela.
* o djojenju se malo raspitaj, procitaj. Apsu ti je istinu veliku napisala. probaj si kupiti lanolinsku mast. trebat ce ti za bradavice. pisem broj rodinog SOS telefona *01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220*, koji je velika podrska i tamo su sve osobe tako smirene i drage, da prvi neugodni trenutci kad zoves vrlo brzo nestanu pod podrskom kou ces tamo dobiti. no prije uvijek se pripremi da znas koliko imas popiskenih i pokakanih pelena. mozes ga zvati *Na telefon možete zvati svaki dan: radni dan 15-21 sat, vikendom i blagdanom 9-21.
** djete kad se rodi treba tebe, ja sam svoje gledala prvo ko svejtsko cudo, a onda sam prihvatila da je to nesto ovisno o meni. 

kupovina djecijih stvari je nesto sto smo svi uzivali, uvijek potrosili vise nego smo planirali, jer je sve slatko. zato procitaj onaj popis koji ti je stavljen na linku na rodin portal. jer zbilja sve one stvari koje vidis u ducau nisu neophodne. 
za sad toliko, mozda jos ukljucim mozdak.

----------


## spajalica

> Moje iskustvo je takvo da sam dudu iskoristila odmah drugi dan još u rodilištu... Beba je imala izrazito jak nagon za sisanjem i doslovno bi sisala čitavo vrijeme, a ja još nisam imala mlijeka. Tad mi je uspjela napraviti rane pa sam se dogovorila sa sestrama da joj ipak daju jesti jer je gledna a ja sam ju povremeno stavljala da vuče i masirala se ostatak vremena... Tako da, nema pravila, meni je duda bila spas... A mlijeko je došlo idući dan


NIsam savjetnica za dojenje, ali ovo sto si napisala po meni bas i ne stoji. ovo govorim kao osoba kojoj je biokemija i procesi site bliski. 
dakle nemas mlijeka, a imam sisavca koji to zeli. onda ako stavis sisavca na prsa i taj sisavac tvom tijelu na taj nacin kaze alooooooooooo daj mi nesto, tvoje tijelo ce krenuti u prozivodnju i dat ce trazeno.
no ako sisavcu uvaljas dudu, pa ni tvoje tijelo nece trositi svoje vrijeme, energiju i resurse, na nesto sto nije neophodno.

Tako da ako zelite uspjedno dojenje, djete na prsa, kad god traze, to bi trebalo dovesti do brze i efikasne produkcije mlijeka.
i ne nastaje odmah mlijeko, vec imamo i kolostrum, koje je vrijedno kao zlato vasoj novorodjenoj djeci. tamo ima svega sto im osigurava dobra start u zivotu. I tijelo majke zadovoljit ce zahtjeve i potrebe svog djeteta, samo ako im se prepusti normalan tijek bez da se uplice neko ili nesto iz vana.

no tezak je to proces za  majku, jer mnoge od nas su nesigurne, mnoge od nas sumnjaju u sebe, a i hromonalni disbalans nam ne pomaze.

----------


## Lee Loo

ma imali smo mogućnost uzeti i od sestre kinderbet  ali smo za malo novaca našli i komodu i krevet i komplet posteljinu s madracom u sloveniji... a i kolica kakva nam se sviđaju.. 3 u 1 za duplo, čak i troduplo manje novaca od ostalih takvih.....sa velikim debelim kotačima s obzirom da u štali na ranču nije asfaltirano... to je jedna stvar.. druga stvar je da mm ne želi da se njegovo djete vozi ili spava u nečemu tuđem.... ima on svoju neku filozofiju u glavi... 


jučer sam "grizla".. vjerujem da me shvaćate... uzet ću koji dan prije poroda vremena i pročitati ovo o dojenju..

----------


## martinaP

Sto vise procitas, sto vise znas, bit ce ti lakse. Nemoj ocekivati da ces u rodilistu dobiti prave i tocne informacije (dva puta sam rodila u Vz i naslusala se zbilja svega -vecina info i savjeta koje sam u rodilistu dobila bili su pogresni). Prvi tjedni dojenja nose nekoliko uobicajenih problema i mogucih prepreka. Znanje ce ti dati samopouzdanje i sposobnost da te situacije na vrijeme prepoznas i rijesis.

----------


## Peony

Nas je iznenadila nešto manja bebica (49/2950) i broj 56 koji je bio najmanji što sam pripremila nam je bio preeevelik, tako da je MM drugi dan po povratku iz rodilišta
išao u šoping dječje robice br. 50. I nije problem podvrnuti rukave, već se otvor oko vrata protegne skoro do pupka, pa je bebica polugola. I još jedan savjet  je količina. Bebina robica se tako brzo prlja da osim ako ne želiš svaki dan uključivati polupraznu mašinu, preporučujem malo više komada odjeće.
Što se tiče bolnice, raspitaj se što ti treba da ne nosiš bezveze. Meni u RI rodilištu osim jednokratnih gaćica, uložaka i japanki te stvari za osobnu higijenu nije trebalo doslovno ništa. Ogrtač i papuče su mi bili potpuno suvišni (bilo je prevruće, a rodila sam po zimi), a zauzmu cijelu torbu.
A dojenje... najljepše iskustvo u životu. :Zaljubljen:  Informiraj se o osnovnim stvarima, ali po meni najbitnije je da slijediš svoj instinkt i ritam bebe. I dobro se naspavaj prije proroda!!! :Wink:

----------


## Danonino

Gdje se još, osim u Adaxu, mogu kupiti ili naručiti one spužvaste podloge za prematanje na komodici? Prošla koju sam imala se raspala, toliko o kvaliteti.

----------


## Vrci

One obične? Ima u Baby Centeru, u Bubamari...

----------


## Ninunanu

> Gdje se još, osim u Adaxu, mogu kupiti ili naručiti one spužvaste podloge za prematanje na komodici? Prošla koju sam imala se raspala, toliko o kvaliteti.


ima ti u vecini ducana s djecjom opremom

----------


## Danonino

Hm, nisam primjetila gdje god sam bila... al dobro pogledat ću opet. Jesu li negdje kvalitetnije ili je to sve isti šund, spužva zašivena nepropusnom podlogom?

----------


## Peterlin

> Hm, nisam primjetila gdje god sam bila... al dobro pogledat ću opet. Jesu li negdje kvalitetnije ili je to sve isti šund, spužva zašivena nepropusnom podlogom?


Višemanje sve isto. 

Gle ovo, možda ti pomogne: http://www.bebenova.eu/proizvodi/kom...revijanje.html

----------


## mama_jos_malo

http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/50251798/
meni ova podloga godinama služi

----------


## Danonino

Da, sve je to isto, a opet znatno jeftinije nego u adaxa. Hvala vam. Ova iz Ikee je prekrasna, kao i sve ostalo kod njih

----------


## buba klara

Iako sam mislila da mi će ova treća beba naslijediti sve od starijih, skužila sam da će joj ipak trebati nešto novo  :Smile:  
(neka i njoj, da mi poslije ne prigovara da je sve rabljeno koristila  :Smile: : 
naime, u medjuvremenu smo renovirali kupaone i sada imamo tuš kadu, doduše duboku, al u nju ipak ne stane klasične kadica za bebe.
E sad - Tummy tub varijante bi tu vjerojatno stale, ali kako to nisam ranije koristila, imate kakav pametan savjet u vezi te kadice? koliko sam skužila imaju sa postoljem i bez njega? I moze li se nabaviti u Zagrebu?
hvala!

----------


## maca papucarica

Toplo preporučam Shantalu (malo veća od Tummytuba).
Mi smo ju koristili do kojih 11 kg, a stao bi u nju i duže, ali sam procijenila da će mu obična kadica biti zanimljivija, a imam kadu za nju.
Ako se ne varam, ovaj webshop je i uvoznik za Hr http://www.crobebe.com/index.php/com....html?Itemid=0

----------


## buba klara

hvala!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja sam nedavno narucivala bas sa ove linkane stranice i Shantala je stigla vec iduci dan. I super je stvarcica, toliko prakticna, sa starijom sam koristila obicnu kadicu, ovo je neusporedivo bolje.
Preporucam Shantalu ( ili TT) svima koji se dvoume.

----------


## bella77

Moze li mi netko objasniti jel se beba onda spusti u tu Shantalu da sjedne ili se ipak pridrzava jednom rukom?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Moze li mi netko objasniti jel se beba onda spusti u tu Shantalu da sjedne ili se ipak pridrzava jednom rukom?


Upiši Shantala na YouTube, ima zgodnih filmića.
Bebu pridržavaš jednom rukom dok ne drži čvrsto glavu, a kasnije se i sami počnu držati za rub.

----------


## bella77

Ok. Budem, hvala!

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja sam plakala kad smo prerasli shantalu- sad opet isčekujem s veseljem kupanje u shantali. Ja sam svog Malog jednom rukom lagano pridržavala pod bradicom, a on je slobodno plutao - mahao rukicama i nogicama. Guza samo lagano dodiruje dno i bebe se intuitivno podižu na nogice i odguruju. I sve to u par litara vode. Krasota.

----------


## marty_na

Hello cure... 
imam jedno pitanje ..
na poklon sam dobila košaru i jaje od INGLESINE TRILOGY.... buduci da marke Inglesina nema uopce za kupit ni u Zadru,Šibeniku niti Splitu ..
Dali je ima kupiti gdje u ZG ako netko zna ??? Ali ja bih ako je moguce kupiti kolica samo od Trilogy ,,,jel mislite da je moguce naci kolica ...tako da mi pasu košara i jaje ..jer inace koja mi je svrha njih ako ih ne mogu koristit??
TNX

----------


## Vrci

Bilo je u baby centeru, nisam sigurna za bubamaru.
Ja sam htjela kupiti inglesina kolica prije godinu dana,ali su mi svi govorili da ih vise nece uvoziti. Barem za taj model. Ne znam kako je sad

----------


## nanimira

Apropo kupanja- mi smo se od prvog dana mog nelohijanja kupale zajedno u kadi i mislim da mi je to jedno od najljepših iskustava. Ako imate kadu, probajte...to je stvarno predivno iskustvo ( beba je imala cca 2 mj.). I još dojiti tako... :Heart:

----------


## Cathy

> Hello cure... 
> imam jedno pitanje ..
> na poklon sam dobila košaru i jaje od INGLESINE TRILOGY.... buduci da marke Inglesina nema uopce za kupit ni u Zadru,Šibeniku niti Splitu ..
> Dali je ima kupiti gdje u ZG ako netko zna ??? Ali ja bih ako je moguce kupiti kolica samo od Trilogy ,,,jel mislite da je moguce naci kolica ...tako da mi pasu košara i jaje ..jer inace koja mi je svrha njih ako ih ne mogu koristit??
> TNX


Ako te ne smeta rabljeno pogledaj na Njuškalu. :Smile:

----------


## bella77

Btw. Kupila shantalu. Eto cekamo jos tri tjedna da je probamo.  :Smile: 
Kadu nemamo, nitko se kod nas ne voli kupati u kadi pa smo je zamijenili tus kabinom kad smo renovirali.

----------


## zekana

Evo moj dečko stigao kući i stalno imam osjećaj da nešto bitno zaboravljam. Osim kupanja, ad kapi, mazanja prepona, hranjenja, zanima me kakva kada treba biti stolica. Već sam to pitanje postavila na pišonjinom forumu, hehe, ali to mi je trenutno najvitnije. Nije mi se još pokrenulo mlijeko do kraja, sve je to tanko, a dohrane koliko davati... ma nemam pojma. Niti znam koliko popije niti koliko onda da mu dam dohrane. Jedno je sigurno- gladan je jer uglavnom traži stalno sise, ne čuje se baš neko gutanje, kratki su mu snovi... I da li netko zna koliko su česti plinovi i grčevi na samom početku. Jao kako samo prdi i napinje se jadan, vrišti i plače kad ga "zakoči" stomačić. Što da radim da mu olakšam?

----------


## tangerina

zekana, prije svega čestitam  :Smile: 
 za hranjenje i mlijeko bilo bi najbolje da se javiš savjetnicama za dojenje, na forumu ili na SOS telefon
one će ti pomoći da vidiš gdje i da li zapinjete
što se tiče stolice, ona neko vrijeme još može biti zelena mekonijasta, ali u biti brzo postane boje senfa, tekuća s ponekad zrncima i mirisa lagano na maslac. ako se dobro sjećam malena beba treba imati tri pokakane pelene i 7-8 popišanih dnevno, ja sam to bilježila u početku jer tko bi zapamtio.

a grčevi, plinovi i slično su glavna boljka malih bebica
podigni ga da podrigne nakon podoja
i ako vidiš da ga muči, pokušaj ga nositi potrbuške, to im prija za te probleme

----------


## Beti3

Kad kažeš ad kapi, da li misliš na kapi D-vitamina. Pa ne moraš mu ih još davati. Dovoljno je početi kad navrši mjesec dana. Da li kaka i piša redovno?

----------


## rehab

> Evo moj dečko stigao kući i stalno imam osjećaj da nešto bitno zaboravljam. Osim kupanja, ad kapi, mazanja prepona, hranjenja, zanima me kakva kada treba biti stolica. Već sam to pitanje postavila na pišonjinom forumu, hehe, ali to mi je trenutno najvitnije. Nije mi se još pokrenulo mlijeko do kraja, sve je to tanko, a dohrane koliko davati... ma nemam pojma. Niti znam koliko popije niti koliko onda da mu dam dohrane. Jedno je sigurno- gladan je jer uglavnom traži stalno sise, ne čuje se baš neko gutanje, kratki su mu snovi... I da li netko zna koliko su česti plinovi i grčevi na samom početku. Jao kako samo prdi i napinje se jadan, vrišti i plače kad ga "zakoči" stomačić. Što da radim da mu olakšam?


Stavljaj ga na stomačić poslije svakog podoja da podrigne. Kad ima grčeve, skupi ga u naručju, podigni mu noge prema trbuščiću i stisni ih uz trbuščić, da bude otprilike kao u položaju fetusa. Možeš mu i masirati trbuščić.
Pokušaj mu ne davati dohranu i stavljaj ga što češće da doji, ali dobro prati guta li aktivno i broji stolice i popišane pelene - govorim iz vlastitog iskustva i grešaka koje sam napravila. Jednom kad mu daš dohranu na bočicu, na putu si za prestanak dojenja.

----------


## martinaP

AD kapi mogu pricekati, barem do mjesec dana starosti.

----------


## zekana

> Kad kažeš ad kapi, da li misliš na kapi D-vitamina. Pa ne moraš mu ih još davati. Dovoljno je početi kad navrši mjesec dana. Da li kaka i piša redovno?


Danas je bila fina stolica, prva smeckasta, a i piski dosta i kaki dosta. Stavim ga stomak na stomak da mu toplina pomogne, mislim da pomaze malkice

----------


## zekana

> Stavljaj ga na stomačić poslije svakog podoja da podrigne. Kad ima grčeve, skupi ga u naručju, podigni mu noge prema trbuščiću i stisni ih uz trbuščić, da bude otprilike kao u položaju fetusa. Možeš mu i masirati trbuščić.
> Pokušaj mu ne davati dohranu i stavljaj ga što češće da doji, ali dobro prati guta li aktivno i broji stolice i popišane pelene - govorim iz vlastitog iskustva i grešaka koje sam napravila. Jednom kad mu daš dohranu na bočicu, na putu si za prestanak dojenja.


Primjetim ja kad on ne vuce mlijeko, ali sto onda uraditi?Ako mu prekinem podoj, sto sam onda napravila? A ako ga stavim pa sklonim i tako, sto sam onda napravila? Mimo nekog meni neznanog efekta, ako ga "odlijepim" sa sise onda znam da dobijem plac, vriskanje i mahnito trazenje sise nazad.

----------


## Optimisticna

> Primjetim ja kad on ne vuce mlijeko, ali sto onda uraditi?Ako mu prekinem podoj, sto sam onda napravila? A ako ga stavim pa sklonim i tako, sto sam onda napravila? Mimo nekog meni neznanog efekta, ako ga "odlijepim" sa sise onda znam da dobijem plac, vriskanje i mahnito trazenje sise nazad.


On bi se mazio. Odgovara mu koža na kožu. Možda je to?  :Unsure:

----------


## maca papucarica

Prema mom iskustvu i znanju, novorođenče treba sisati koliko god i dokle god želi.
Vuklo, ne vuklo, to se prati po pelenama, a da se uspostavi kvalitetna laktacija, najbitnije je da doji i da se ne daje nikakva dodatna tekućina.
Zekana, čestitam i samo polako.
Možete vi to  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> On bi se mazio. Odgovara mu koža na kožu. Možda je to?


Ma danas je cijeli dan na meni, mazimo se  :Smile:  ali bitno mi je da papa kako je zdravo za njega :D

----------


## rehab

> Prema mom iskustvu i znanju, novorođenče treba sisati koliko god i dokle god želi.
> Vuklo, ne vuklo, to se prati po pelenama, a da se uspostavi kvalitetna laktacija, najbitnije je da doji i da se ne daje nikakva dodatna tekućina.
> Zekana, čestitam i samo polako.
> Možete vi to


Ma to sam napisala jer ja na to u rodilištu nisam obraćala pažnju, sestre su presvlačile curu i nisu pratile pelene, pa je skoro dehidrirala, skužili smo da ne mokri tek kad je trebalo hvatati urin za nalaze. Ja sam mislila da dijete doji, a ona je samo cuckala i odmarala na sisi. Zato kažem da treba pripaziti na aktivno gutanje i pelene. Iz vlastitog iskustva i vlastitih grešaka.

----------


## rehab

> Primjetim ja kad on ne vuce mlijeko, ali sto onda uraditi?


Ja sam svoju štipkala za obraze i nosić, škakljala po tabanima, malo bih joj zatresla dojku...

----------


## Optimisticna

Sad kad vas čitam i trbuh imam ispred sebe skužila sam da mada sam rodila pred malo više od dvije godine.... da sam sve zaboravila. Vidiš to za buđenje djeteta dok siše se nisam sjetila...

----------


## Sadie

Kad ste počele nabavljati stvari za bebicu? 
Nama je 26tt i imamo manje-više sve. Kupila sam samo nekoliko komada odjeće, ostalo sam naslijedila. Mislila sam kupiti nešto na sniženjima sada u siječnju, al nema baš nekih sniženja za male bebe. Veličinu 50 neću kupovati jer uopće nemam dojam koliko je beba teška i dugačka na prijelazu s 50 na 56. Bitno da joj nije premalo, nema veze ak ima malo lufta. Opremljeni smo s 56 i 62. Sve ću oprat tamo pred kraj. Fali nam još tvrda podloga za prematanje, higijenske potrepštine, iskoristit ću Baby dane u Bipi za pelene da ne moram odmah iz rodilišta po to. Par stvarčica ću naručiti kao poklon (npr. ležaljku). Kimbač, kolica i sl. ćemo posuditi, al tek pred kraj trudnoće. Mislim da bi to trebalo biti sve. Još mi fali beba. I upute.  :Grin:

----------


## Sadie

E, da. Tak mi je super kad kupim i najmanju sitnicu bebi. Npr. čarapice koje izgledaju kao da su za lutku, a ne malog čovjeka. Onda se osjećam bliže bebi i nekako mi je sve to stvarnije. Jedva čekam da zagrlim to malo stvorenjce.

----------


## giussepe

Evo ja sam 30 tt i jos nista nisam pokrenula. Ok, drugo je dijete pa robicu imam. Kolica cemo posudit..opce ne zn!am od kud krenut.  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam 37. tjedan i, taako, djelomicno sam spremna  :Grin: 

Imam brdo robe od starijeg ali on je ljetna (i to paklenoljetna) beba, a mladi ce biti zimska pa je pitanje sto cu iskoristiti.
Dio robice za prvih mjesec-dva sam oprala, dio stare ne mogu naci  :Rolling Eyes: 

Od opreme sve imam.

Nisam nadokupila pelenice, sve nesto razmisljam da cu mozda i tetrati u pocetku ovaj put.

Torbu za rodiliste pooolako pripremam zadnjih tjedan dana...
Nekako se ne uzdam u to da ce frajer uraniti, prije da cemo bar koji dan i prekoraciti dogovoreno druzenje  :Razz: 
Zivi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## Beti3

> Još mi fali beba. I upute.


Baš sam se slatko nasmijala na ovo, upute. Bez brige, imamo mi nešto i u genima ugrađeno  :Smile:  
Uglavnom, pripremi se da je napornije od najnapornijega što možeš zamisliti. I ako ti ne bude naporno, bit ćeš jedna od sretnica, a ako bude, nema veze, spremna si na sve. Nakon tri mjeseca, obično sve dođe na svoje mjesto.

I još jedan savjet. Dobronamjeran. Za izlazak iz rodilišta kupi 50. Vidjet ćeš da je i to preveliko, pa imali i 4 kg.

----------


## Sani1612

*maco* tvoja trudnoća mi je proletjela  :Smile:  
Nego što se tiče robice, moj mlađi sin je ljetna beba kao i stariji ali nisam mogla mnogo toga iskoristiti.
Jer je ljeto 2010. bilo ljeto a ovo ljeto je bilo jesen. 
Tako da sam dio robice ipak kupila. 

A što se tiče robice u kojoj beba izlazi iz bolnice..pa ja sam prvi put pripremila 50 pa šipak, rodila se cura od 4700.
A druga dva poroda sam čekala da se rode pa je mm to kupio i oprao.

----------


## maca papucarica

Sani, vjerovala ili ne, i meni je  :Smile: 
Svaki dan se iznova čudim ženi sa ogromnim trbuhom u ogledalu!

Ma, i ja sam nakupovala ekstra robice, od starijeg će mi biti iskoristive samo čarapice i onih par odjelca koja je nosio prije nego je počeo pakao zvan ljeto '13.

I moj je izašao u vel. 56. Rodio se sa 4180/54, a kako smo zbog infekcije u bolnici proveli 6 dana, izlazio je sa 4300.
A u bolnici su mu jedva nalazili robicu, sve malo.

Ovaj savjet o čekanju sa robicom za izlazak mi nije loš, mada ja tu robu za izlazak nisam doživila kao nešto spešl. Izašao je u lijepom odjelcu kao što su bila i ona koja su nas čekala kući  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> Baš sam se slatko nasmijala na ovo, upute. Bez brige, imamo mi nešto i u genima ugrađeno  
> Uglavnom, pripremi se da je napornije od najnapornijega što možeš zamisliti. I ako ti ne bude naporno, bit ćeš jedna od sretnica, a ako bude, nema veze, spremna si na sve. Nakon tri mjeseca, obično sve dođe na svoje mjesto.
> 
> I još jedan savjet. Dobronamjeran. Za izlazak iz rodilišta kupi 50. Vidjet ćeš da je i to preveliko, pa imali i 4 kg.


Da i dobijem upute proizvodaca, bile bi sture, kao obicno. Kupila sam od Klinike Mayo Guide to your baby`s first year, a imam i koga zanovijetati. Bit ce sve super, al prvo mi je pa moram brinuti. Ma, bitno da ne zaboravim dijete nahraniti i premotat.  :Grin:  I kad se priblizi porod,  bit ce me strah, al jedva cekam svoju lutkicu.
Znam da ce bit naporno, al srecom mm dosta radi od doma pa necu bit stalno sama.
Kupit cu si 2 odjelca br.50. Ak nis drugo,  bit ce za iduce dijete.

Torbu za rodiliste cu spremiti mj.dana ranije, za sad se opskrbljujem uloscima za rodiliste. Kak su ogromni, trebat ce mi torba samo za njih. Imam spavacice s gumbicima, al ne mogu do bebinog rucka pa trebam kupiti s dubljim izrezom, neke koje cu i poslije nositi.
Fale mi jos pidzamice. Jesu mi 2 dosta?
Moram jos pokupovat one dzindze - termometar za kupanje, pumpicu za nosic i sl., moram jos vidjet sto sve treba. Lakse mi je sada neg u zadnji tren.

----------


## maca papucarica

Sadie, ne moras spakirati sve uloske u torbu. Uzmi 6-7 komada (ako imas Chicco) pa neka ti suprug donese kad bude dolazio kod vas, ionako ce dolaziti svaki dan  :Smile: 
Sto se pidamica tice, ako mislis na jednodijelne tutice, mislim da su 2 premalo. Bebe cesto bljuckaju, mlijeko nekontrolirano sprica, a i mala se zlata znaju ukakiti do ... vrata  :Razz: .
Radije kupi neke obicne u pakiranju po 5.

Ja ne volim imati nicega u knap jer s malim djetetom ima i posla i pranja robe kao sa troclanom obitelji i ne svida mi se ideja da mi usfali ciste robe.

----------


## Beti3

> Da i dobijem upute proizvodaca, bile bi sture, kao obicno. Kupila sam od Klinike Mayo Guide to your baby`s first year, a imam i koga zanovijetati. Bit ce sve super, al prvo mi je pa moram brinuti. Ma, bitno da ne zaboravim dijete nahraniti i premotat.  I kad se priblizi porod,  bit ce me strah, al jedva cekam svoju lutkicu.
> Znam da ce bit naporno, al srecom mm dosta radi od doma pa necu bit stalno sama.
> Kupit cu si 2 odjelca br.50. Ak nis drugo,  bit ce za iduce dijete.


Meni je najbolje "uputstvo za upotrebu" bilo knjiga Penelope Leach http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=1&p=proiz...t=59&id=100738. Ima je i svaka knjižnica, ako želiš prvo vidjeti kakva je. Ima savršena rješenja za svakodnevne probleme, koje kao buduća mama nisam ni slutila da me čekaju  :Smile: 

Bez brige, nećeš zaboraviti bebu ni nahraniti ni premotati, oni to sve jako glasno traže. Iako, kad bi hranjenje i prematanje zaustavljali plač, bilo bi mnogo lakše. Uglavnom, treba se netko brinuti da TI ne zaboraviš jesti, oprati se i presvući. Sebe.  :Smile: 

Bez obzira na sve, meni su prvi dani i tjedni sa bebom, bili najljepši u životu. Tri puta sam ih proživjela.

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie, ne moras spakirati sve uloske u torbu. Uzmi 6-7 komada (ako imas Chicco) pa neka ti suprug donese kad bude dolazio kod vas, ionako ce dolaziti svaki dan 
> Sto se pidamica tice, ako mislis na jednodijelne tutice, mislim da su 2 premalo. Bebe cesto bljuckaju, mlijeko nekontrolirano sprica, a i mala se zlata znaju ukakiti do ... vrata .
> Radije kupi neke obicne u pakiranju po 5.
> 
> Ja ne volim imati nicega u knap jer s malim djetetom ima i posla i pranja robe kao sa troclanom obitelji i ne svida mi se ideja da mi usfali ciste robe.


Haha, nisam se ni sjetila da će mi mm dolaziti, zaboravila sam na njega. Budem po njemu naručivala sve što mi treba (iako bih najrađe da to bude pizza, al i ulošci će biti dovoljno). Rekla mi je jedna mama da njene cure nisu promakale, al očito je ona imala sreće. Ljudi mi govore kak bebe sve to brzo prerastu i da mi ne treba puno toga, a onda se unerede u nekoliko oblekica zaredom, pa ti eto veselja.

----------


## Sadie

Kak znate kolika vreca za spavanje treba djetetu? 70 mi se cini ok za bebicu, ali ne znam kad ce ju prerasti. Kupila bih neku mekanu, da nije kruta. Vidjela sam vrecu i s rukavima koji se skidaju. To mi se cini zgodno jer si uvijek mislim kak je bebi zima za rukice.

----------


## lavko

Citam vas i ne mogu ne preporuciti svim buducim roditeljima jedan divan dokumentarac koji se zove Bebe, radjen 2010., francuski ali bez rijeci. Prati 4 bebe na 4 razlicita kraja svijeta od rodjenja do 1. godine. Ako imate imalo vremena, pogledajte i shvatit cete da se mi danasnji roditelji punoooo zabrinjavamo oko najsitnijih detalja a da bebe jednako prezivljavaju od Namibije do Japana, razlika je samo u odgoju koji od njih onda stvori ili spsobne ili nesposobne za prezivljavanje. I pratite koja ce beba biti najsretnija na kraju.

Topla, topla preprouka!

----------


## sillyme

Nisam imala nikad nista br 50 i srecom da nisam, oboje su odmah bili za 56 (preko 4 kg  :Grin:  )

A sto se odjece tice, dovoljno su im bili bodici, hlacice sa stopalima, majcice i skafander (pamucni tanji za jesen/proljece, debeli za zimu). Za pokrivanje obicna mala flis dekica (ionako su mi najcesce spavali uz mene pa ih moje tijelo grije). I jedna kapica za van kad je hladno. I brdo onih tetri zbog bljucanja, da mi ne zaflekaju namjestaj odjecu i sl.

To je sve od odjece sto su nosili prvih mjeseci, sa starijom sam imala kupljenih jos brdo gluposti (carapica, trenirkica, haljinica, kapica za po doma (danas na to mislim samo wtf?!) koje nije trebala a s mladjim sam imala samo ovo  :Smile: 

Mladjem sam i nokte rezala obicnim skaricama, kupala ga u obicnoj kadi i u samoj vodi (bez kapi ulja, kupke i sl) od prvog dana, cesljala obicnim cesljicem, temperaturu vode nisam nikad izmjerila a temperaturu tijela iskljucivo obicnim zivinim toplomjerom. Pupak po uputama iz bolnice nisam tretirala nicim, uredno otpao sedmi dan bez ikakve nuspojave. Uglavnom, s njim sam imala jednu ladicu robice u prematalici i bilo mi je taman.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kak znate kolika vreca za spavanje treba djetetu? 70 mi se cini ok za bebicu, ali ne znam kad ce ju prerasti. Kupila bih neku mekanu, da nije kruta. Vidjela sam vrecu i s rukavima koji se skidaju. To mi se cini zgodno jer si uvijek mislim kak je bebi zima za rukice.


ni s jednim djetetom nisam koristila vreću za spavanju

----------


## spajalica

> Još mi fali beba. I upute.


imas i rodine upute  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Gledam po dućanima pidžamice (H&M, C&A, Kik nije imao tanke, u baby dućanima su skupe). Meni se to čini strašno skupo - 2 komada su 100 kn, a to mi nije dosta. Sad su bile u Lidlu po 45 kn, al to onda dođe na isto. Bila su nedavno sniženja, ali ni na što korisno za bebe. Našla sam divne i jeftine na internetu, al je poštarina paprenih 20gbp.
Gdje vi kupujete pidžamice i pošto?
Dobila sam puno robice, al ne i pidžamice. Ne znam u čemu su njihove bebe spavale. Možda u toj robici, nisam pitala. Htjela bih da joj je ipak mekše i udobnije od dnevne oblekice.
Sad smo u super finalu nabavke.  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Moj malac je prvih 2 mjeseca spavao u odjeći koju je imao i po danu... Jedan razlog je bila zima, a drugi i iskreniji, to što me bilo strah presvlačit ga pa sam si olakšala  :Grin:

----------


## Sadie

Znači, nisam jedina koju je strah presvlačiti bebu. Možda i ja budem tako, vidjet ću. Ne mogu zamisliti da spavam u dnevnoj odjeći, pa si nekak mislim da će i bebi biti ljepše u pidžamici.  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Moj je imao kombinezon, to valjda je pidjama za te malecke i po danu i po noci. Nisam mu oblacila odjecu "za velike" tj.hlace, trenirke , majice i sl. do 2-3 mj.

----------


## arlena

Bas sam sarafala po netu za robicu i na nextu ima zbilja predivnih stvari a i cijene su ok. Jedino sto je sve rasprodano sto mi se svidja :/ pidjamice su im bas prekrasne! I bodici! 
Ono sto mene buni su velicine! Znaci beba se treba rodit 30.05. ,koliko sad treba meni dugih i kratkih rukava bodija i kojih velicina?! Kupila sam dugih rukava 5 kom 62.i 5 68. To je kao za kasnije  :Smile:  a za prva tri mj,npr? 50 i 56 al koliko konkretno cega bodicavili bodibenkica (dugi rukav,kratki rukav),hlacica,majica,carapica,tih jednodjelnih odjelca? Ono,da joj imam za presvuc bez da moram stalno prat  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

A propos pidžama, to smo od prvog dana prakticirali da se zna kad je noć i kad se spava :D 
Volim kad nakon kupanja obučem djetetu čistu pidžamu, i opet ujutro kad se probudi da joj obučem "dnevnu" odjeću.

arlena
Moja je rođena oko tog doba i bio je jako vruć lipanj, tako da sam joj oblačila mahom kratke rukave danju, a noću pidžamu preko.

Veličinu 50 ne bih uopće uzimala, jer (prosječna) beba već sa 2-3 tjedna nosi 56, a za to kratko razdoblje možeš potfrknuti rukav ako malo dugačko;
Dalje (56) bih uzela tipa set 5 bodića (ili bodibenkica) kratkih, 5 dugih rukava, 3 hlačice sa stopalima, 3 tajice, 3 majice, 6 čarapica, 3 pidžame. Ma možda je i to previše, al više od toga ne bih.
Ako zaškripi ćeš obući 62 dok se ono drugo opere/osuši... 
A vrlo vjerojatno ćeš i dobiti od ljudi koji će dolaziti vidjeti bebu odjeće veličine 62-68...
Najmanji problem je skoknuti kupiti ili naručiti ako ti nešto usfali kad se beba rodi.

----------


## mimi 25

..


> A propos pidžama, to smo od prvog dana prakticirali da se zna kad je noć i kad se spava :D 
> Volim kad nakon kupanja obučem djetetu čistu pidžamu, i opet ujutro kad se probudi da joj obučem "dnevnu" odjeću.


Ovako isto sam i ja radila.

A moji su isto prvih mjeseci bili samo u tuticama.....to mi je bilo najprakticnije. S tim da sam birala tutice koje se kopcaju s prednje strane, ili iza, ali kao obrnuto T......u njima sam najlakse presvlacila bebe. One koje su na naramenice (pa ispod ide bodic ili majica) se moraju cijele skinuti kod presvlacenja, a u ovim prvim bebi izvadis noge i guzu i presvuces pelenu.

----------


## arlena

> A propos pidžama, to smo od prvog dana prakticirali da se zna kad je noć i kad se spava :D 
> Volim kad nakon kupanja obučem djetetu čistu pidžamu, i opet ujutro kad se probudi da joj obučem "dnevnu" odjeću.
> 
> arlena
> Moja je rođena oko tog doba i bio je jako vruć lipanj, tako da sam joj oblačila mahom kratke rukave danju, a noću pidžamu preko.
> 
> Veličinu 50 ne bih uopće uzimala, jer (prosječna) beba već sa 2-3 tjedna nosi 56, a za to kratko razdoblje možeš potfrknuti rukav ako malo dugačko;
> Dalje (56) bih uzela tipa set 5 bodića (ili bodibenkica) kratkih, 5 dugih rukava, 3 hlačice sa stopalima, 3 tajice, 3 majice, 6 čarapica, 3 pidžame. Ma možda je i to previše, al više od toga ne bih.
> Ako zaškripi ćeš obući 62 dok se ono drugo opere/osuši... 
> ...


HVALA !! Ovako konkretno mi treba!!  :Smile:  ne cini mi se to previse,cak sam ja mislila i vise toga al naravno pojma nemam koliko dugo stane u odredjenu velicinu. Ovo mi se cini cist ok ako to nosi cca mjesec dana. Znaci 56 bi bilo za bebicu od mjesec dana ,62 za dva mjeseca ? Jel sam dobro pokopcala?

----------


## Sadie

Na jednoj od etiketa piše ovako:
50: 0-1 mjesec
56: 1-2
62: 2-4
68: 4-6 
74: 6-9 ...
Ali opet ovisi koliko brzo raste beba. Frendica ima dugačku malu i njezina je prerastala robicu jako brzo. Zato je na prijelazu godišnjih doba teško predvidjeti koju će veličinu nositi (za ljeto možeš pretpostaviti jer ti je termin krajem svibnja, al za jesen već teže).
Kod nas u stanu ljeti nije jako vruće, pa ne očekujem da će mala biti nužno po cijele dane biti u kratkim rukavićima. A možda i ljeto bude blago kao i ova zima.

Moja mala nema previše robice u vel. 56, a ak joj usfale hlačice, obući ću joj 62 i potfrknuti gornji dio. Isto i s rukavićima. A već 62 smo dobili hrpetinu toga. Mala će imati modnu pistu u kimbaču. 
Što se količine robice tiče, ne mora biti da će beba promakati i morat se tak često presvlačiti (moje nećakinje su bile "nepromočive"). To ćemo saznati u hodu.

Mi ćemo dobiti još jednu pošiljku robice. Stvarno imao sreće s opremom - čak smo kadu i podlogu za prematanje dobili (uz kolica, krevetić...). A robicu ću poslikati tako da znam što sam od koga posudila.

----------


## Sadie

Kakvu torbi za pelene imate ili planirate kupiti?
Ja se premisljam izmedu jeftine koja mi se bas i ne svida (DMova, ne volim te s poklopcem, ni jedna druga jeftinija mi nije lijepa) i bas super torbe, ali skuplje. Koristit cu torbu dugo, jos i s iducim djetetom, al svejedno nisam sigurna da li da potrosim puno love. Al opet, dugo cu ju koristiti. Nikak se ne mogu odluciti, kao da auto kupujem.

----------


## arlena

Ja sam skuzila tek kad sam kuc dosla da nemam torbu uz kolica ,ni suncobran :/ he he koji trgovci ,a mogi su mi to sve prodat na licu mjesta  :Smile:  vidjela sam tu iz dm,pa nije losa ,a svidja mi se i gracova da mi ide uz kolica ,al nijedna nije skupa pa mi je svejedno. Al mislim da ti to ovisi o tebi ,dal zelis kupit postenu stvar pa je imat godinama il ces kupit sad neku koja ti je ok i cijenom i izgledom pa je svrknut kad ti dosadi i kupit novu  :Smile:  meni je ta torba u ovoj drugoj kategoriji

----------


## Sadie

Ne volim te s poklopcem, u takvoj sam nosila knjige na faksu. Zao mi je 500 kn, al vidim da su dosadne torbe iz baby ducana toliko. A kad god idem nekam s bebom, nosit cu njenu torbu i za svoje stvari. Ne mogu se odluciti.

----------


## thunder buddy

A zašto ne bi nosila bebine stvari u svojoj torbi? Pelenama je svejedno u čijoj su torbi   :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> A zašto ne bi nosila bebine stvari u svojoj torbi? Pelenama je svejedno u čijoj su torbi


 :Laughing: 

Pri kupovini torbe razmislite i hoćete li koristiti nosiljku (to ćete najbolje znati kad vidite koga ste rodile, ali bitno je i gdje živite i kuda ćete se sa bebom kretati) ili samo kolica. Ukoliko je nosiljka u igri, zgodne su torbe koje se mogu nositi i kao ruksak jer ove sa ramena klize.
Povoljnih a neloših ima i na ebayu, prijateljica kupila set od tri veličine za sitne novce.

----------


## mravak

s oba djeteta sam koristila torbu koja sam kupila u kompletu sa kolicima...

----------


## Sadie

Imamo posudena kolica, a torbu frendica jos uvijek koristi za malu.
Hocu bas torbu za pelene jer ima puno pretinaca i ne moram ju otvarati da dodem do dude, bocice i sl. Mislim da cu se pocastiti skupljom. Za prosli rodendan (okrugli) sam si mislila kupitina snizenju jednu skupu torbu, al nisam pa se budem nagradila za bebicu. Ionak ce mi trajati godinama.

----------


## arlena

Dal mi treba ljetna vreca za spavanje za ljetnu bebicu? Ili ih samo pokrijete dekicom?
I drugo pitanje  :Smile:  madrac od mem. pjene ili s oprugama? Il nesto trece? Za kindac

----------


## gita75

> Dal mi treba ljetna vreca za spavanje za ljetnu bebicu? Ili ih samo pokrijete dekicom?
> I drugo pitanje  madrac od mem. pjene ili s oprugama? Il nesto trece? Za kindac


meni je vreća bila korisna jer su mi sve bebe bile ljetne i nemirne pa bi brzo bacili dekicu sa sebe.
uostalom, zadnjih godina je vrijeme totalno čudno. u sred ljeta može biti i pakleno i zima.
madrac-svejedno kakav, samo da nije premekani. bebe su lagane pa baš ne opterećuju madrac.
glavno da ima perivu navlaku.

----------


## Sani1612

Da mm vidi pitanje o madracu poludio bi, tj. da vidi da ja odgovaram.
Ja sam, naravno, kupila madrac. Hespo od memorijske pjene, madrac je odličan. 
Međutim beba ne spava u kindaću. 
A za vreću se slažem s gitom. 
Ja sam oba dečka rodila ljeti i od prvog dana sam ih pokrivala ili stavljala u vreću jer nije bilo toplo.

----------


## arlena

Hvala vam  :Smile:  vreca je onda na popisu za kupnju

----------


## Sadie

Ameri su jako protiv pokrivanja dekicama, poplunima i sl. jer beba kak se rita može pomaknuti pokrivač preko glave i ugušiti se.
Ja još ne znam čime ću pokrivati svoju malu. Imala sam posuđeni jastuk, al sam ga oprala i upropastila. Možda kupim vreću, vidjet ću. Jedino se ne kužim u veličine - smije li biti veća ili mora biti baš taj broj. 
Ne mogu vjerovati da ja štreberica koja sam odavno napisala popis stvari koje trebam još nisam nabavila par stvarčica.

----------


## Sadie

*Arlena*, gdje ćeš kupiti vreću? Ja sad baš gledam Ikeu, imaju dobre cijene. A možda kupim neku kojoj se skidaju rukavi. Ak mi drugo dijete bude zimsko, nekak si mislim kak će joj biti zima za otkrivene rukice.

----------


## arlena

Vidim da ima u bubamari ljetna ,bez rukava,mala,do 6 mj. Ne vjerujem da ce joj biti zima,obuces bodic dugih rukava i pidjamicu ak je hladnije. Il upalis grijanje  :Smile:  
Mi jos nismo kupili kinderbet ni madrac ni posteljinu ni ... ustvari nista ni nemam osim kolica i nesto bodija. Gledam po netu jer mi se sad ne ide opet do Osijeka pa cu kombinirat dostavu iz bubamare i baby centra i lokalne trgovine baby opremom. Tjesim se da imam vremena,termin je 30.05

----------


## Sadie

Tak sam nekak i mislila. Il ju zamotati u dekicu (ak će se htjeti onak pripijeno zamotavati, neke bebe to ne vole). Mi smo posudili kinderbet, kolica, čak kadu s "tračnicama" koje idu na običnu kadu da se ne saginjem preduboko, jastuk za dojenje, sve živo. Frendica je rodila prije 3 godine i ponudila nam je sve što ima, a još jedna se javila s robicom od njene male. Kupila sam samo plahte, neke sitnice, malo robice (predivne pidžamice, mekane i slatke, iz H&M-a). Fale mi još stvarčice za pupak, odijelce kad ide iz bolnice (neutralno, da bude i za iduću bebu, i to ću ostaviti za uspomenu) i torba za bebicu (nju ću naručiti prek interneta). 
Nezgodno je kad ti dućan nije blizu pa moraš naručiti prek interneta. Kad gledam web str. tih dućana, sve mi se nekak čini skupo i slab je izbor. Ja imam sreću da su mi Baby centar i Magic baby u shopping centru za 15 min. vožnje, Bubamara 30 (a za to sam već lijena).

----------


## arlena

Da ,to mi je grozno jer uzivo stvari izgledaju drugacije nego na slikama. Imamo jednu trgovinu s opremom al ta je tek skupa . Robice cu nesto dobit na posudbu,tako da ce mi trebat samo "za kod doktora i grad "  :Smile:  
Kinderbet sam mislila narucit iz bubamare ,kod nas su takvi 1500 kn a tamo vidim 1000-1200 ,javi ako budes isla da mi pogledas uzivo  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Vreću nisam imala kad se rodila (u lipnju), dok je tak mala ne zna još zbaciti dekicu sa sebe (koristila sam tanke pamučne Cartersove), gledala sam da ju umotam kao palačinkicu :D a neko vrijeme sam koristila i swaddleme, super stvar.
Bilo je dana/noći kad se nije dalo disati od vrućine ni s klimom... pa je i dijete sukladno tome bilo odijeveno.
Kažu da (malom) djetetu treba tek malo više robe nego u čemu smo mi. Znači ak je vama ugodno u tankoj majici kratkih rukava, njoj obucite duge rukave. Ak ste vi u dugima - njoj bodi kratkih rukava i preko tanku majicu dugih rukava. Kužite što hoću reći :D
Nemojte bacati novce na posteljinu, u startu trebate samo plahtu.
Kad se počne ritati s 3-4 mj ćete kupit/stavit ogradicu, a poplun i jastuk (kao i navlake za to) meni ne treba ni sad kad ima skoro 2 godine.

----------


## arlena

He he logicno za posteljinu i jastuk ( ne treba jel  :Smile:   al je tako slatko ,pogotovo s tim ogradicama ,ne mogu odoljet  :Smile:  
Super za savjet s oblacenjem. Jos su mi rekli da ako su bebi rukice hladne da joj je hladno.

----------


## Kayyya

> Dal mi treba ljetna vreca za spavanje za ljetnu bebicu? Ili ih samo pokrijete dekicom?
> I drugo pitanje  madrac od mem. pjene ili s oprugama? Il nesto trece? Za kindac


madrac s oprugama ili latex, ali latex treba dobro zaštititi od propišavanja jer se lako uplijesni ako dobije porciju pišanja, dakle opruge s najbolji izbor.

nikako memorijska pjena tj. PU (poliuretan)!!
to isparava, a poliuretan nije nimalo dobar za zdravlje, trebaju ga i odrasli izbjegavati (usprkos velikoj popularnosti).
madrac kupite što prije i neka se dugo i dobro zrači. malim bebicama je nosić vrlo blizu madraca i sva isparavanja iz njega udišu.


vreća za spavanje je najbolji izbor, ima ih tankih ljetnih, tek toliko da je beba pokrivena, a nema opasnosti da navuče išta preko glave

----------


## Kayyya

> He he logicno za posteljinu i jastuk ( ne treba jel   al je tako slatko ,pogotovo s tim ogradicama ,ne mogu odoljet  
> Super za savjet s oblacenjem. Jos su mi rekli da ako su bebi rukice hladne da joj je hladno.


dal je bebi hladno se provjerava na stražnoj strani vratića, tu treba biti topla.. ni znojna ni hladna  :Smile: 

za oblačenje prvih cca 3 mj. vrijedi pravilo od jednom sloju više nego odrasli, osim ako je baš vrućina za umrijeti - onda je i bebama vruće naravno.
ja sam rodila u 8. mj. i mala je odmah bila samo u bodiću kratkih rukava i tankim čarapicama. rođena je jako velika (4,5 kg) pa je njoj možda bilo toplije nego mrvama koje se rode s manje od 3 kg, ali sve to mama lako procijeni koliko treba robice obući

----------


## Sadie

*moe*, jesi kupila bas swaddlere il tanke dekice i zamatalice. Ja bih svoju nutelicu zamotala u palacinkicu.

----------


## Moe

> *moe*, jesi kupila bas swaddlere il tanke dekice i zamatalice. Ja bih svoju nutelicu zamotala u palacinkicu.


Evo moje palačinkice u Carters dekici ovog tipa
A SwaddleMe sam baš imala original, super je i kad imaju grčeve.

----------


## Sadie

Slatka ti je palcinkica. Moram se brzo odluciti koji cu swaddler s koje stranice da mi stigne na vrijeme.

----------


## artisan

Da se ja malo ubacim moja princeza je stara 2,5 godine, a sada cekamo bracu...
uglavnom vecinu opreme imam od nje, a dio robice ipak moram kupiti jer je
dosta curicasta njezina, pogotovo ova veca. Kad se rodila nosila je 56, 50 nisam ni kupovala, a rodina se sa 3.5 kg i 51 cm.  Taj 56 nosila je 2-3 mjeseca. Inace ona meni dosta dugo nosi robicu u jednoj velicini. Rodila se u kolovozu tak da sam imala cca 3 bodija kratkih rukava ostalo duge-cca 5-6 komada. I to one bodi benkice iz hm-a dok nije malo ocvrsnula, onda sam krenula s onima koji idu preko glave. Dolje sam imala brdo onih hlacica sa stopalima iz hm-a. To mi je bilo najzgodnije. Kasnije tutice, kad je zahladilo.
torbu imam iz dm-a i ta mi je super bila Tako da cu je i dalje koristiti.
vreca za spavanje je dobra stvar kasnije, prva 3 mjeseca bas se i nije puno micala...
toliko za sad od mene

----------


## kiri-

meni su bodiji 56 koristila cca 20ak dana...kasnije su bili premali...a beba rodena 52/3500 .. koja torba iz dm?
p.s. jel preporucljiva vreca za spavanje kod malenih do 3 mj? jer moja beba se otkrije rukicama vec a ima 1.5mj..
ja sam kupila dosta 56 i zeznila sam se jer zbog sirokog povijanja pelena zauzme mjesto i bebi je malo 56. 
jel vi siroko povijate?

----------


## anabeg

Siroko mozeš povijati i preko bodića,ne mora biti isključivo ispod..steta ne iskoristiti robicu..

----------


## Sadie

*kiri*, to je dm-ova torba za pelene. Ima u vise boja, kosta oko 165 kn (+bon za 25% popusta + 15% na zutu srijedu). Ima i podlogu za prematanje. Stoji kod pelena, u najlonu. Bude uvijek otvorenih pa se moze vidjeti. Ne izgleda jeftino, ima dosta pretinaca.

Ja sam sad skuzila da ipak nemamo autosjedalicu pa jurim u shopping ovaj vikend. Taman ce sjest naknada.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Za to siroko povijanje, cula sam da se treba ak dr.kaze, ali isto tako da treba svim curicama, neovisno o tome sto kazu u bolnici. Sto je na kraju istina?

----------


## sara10

*artisan*, baš mi je koristan tvoj post o korištenju bodića za bebu jer će i moja beba biti rođena u kolovozu.
Mene zanima, kada se beba iznosi iz rodilišta u autosjedalici, kad se beba stavi u AS, mislim jel se stavi na nešto mekano ili u nešto, kako to ide? Moja će biti ljetna beba.
Ne znam jel se o tome već pisalo, ako je, nisam vidila.

----------


## Sadie

As ima kao spusvasti presvuceni ulozak za mini bebe, koji se makne kad malo naraste. MM ce donijeti robicu i as u bebaliste pa ce ju sestre staviti, svezati, pokriti dekicom (bit  ce malo frisko) i onda as ucvrstimo u autu. Imat cemo isprobavanja prije toga, narafski.

----------


## sara10

Znači ne treba ništa posebno kupovati za to ispod bebe kad AS ima to mekano, Sadie kako kažeš. Eventualno neku malu plahticu da se ne isprlja. Sadie, gdje ćeš kupiti AS i kolike su cijene, okvirno?
Ja moram kupiti kolica i AS, krevetić imam. Nisam još ništa gledala, al ne znam dal da preko njuškala gledma neke korištene već, a jeftinije ili kupim novo? Moje prije su neke te veće stvari kupile preko njuškala i kažu da su zadovoljne bile.

----------


## Sadie

Onda kupi kolica s jajetom (as). Ja sam posudila kolica s navodnim jajetom za bebu od 6mj,pa zato trebam as. Kod as je bitno da nije bila u sudaru, da je od pouzdane osobe i da nije starija od ne znam koliko godina. Da nemamo kolica, vjerojatno bismo kupili nova na rate jer nam to nije strasno za dvoje djece. Imas temu as pa pogledaj http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83652-K...jedalice/page6. Cure su mi fakat detaljno odgovorile o as za bebice.

----------


## artisan

U as ne treba nista ispod, cak ni ne bi se smjelo stavljati nista tipa dekice jer beba moze lakse skliznuti prilikom ne daj boze sudara. sestre stave bebu u rodilistu unutra. Izvjezbajte vezanje prije, mi smo vjezbali al ocito ne dovoljno jer smo je kad smo dosli doma jedva izvadili, pa je bilo panike, cak smo mislili rezat pojas od auta, ali smo ipak uspjeli... smjeh zivi

----------


## Kayyya

> Onda kupi kolica s jajetom (as). Ja sam posudila kolica s navodnim jajetom za bebu od 6mj,pa zato trebam as. Kod as je bitno da nije bila u sudaru, da je od pouzdane osobe i da nije starija od ne znam koliko godina. Da nemamo kolica, vjerojatno bismo kupili nova na rate jer nam to nije strasno za dvoje djece. Imas temu as pa pogledaj http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83652-K...jedalice/page6. Cure su mi fakat detaljno odgovorile o as za bebice.


as ne bi smjela biti starija od 6 god., zbog zamora materijala.
imaš naljepnicu na njoj na kojoj piše god. proizvodnje

----------


## arlena

Negdje u podsvijesti mi je ostalo da sam procitala da beba u kinderbetu treba spavati pod nagibom od 45 stupnjeva. Jel to istina?

----------


## Sadie

Ne, spava na ravnome, na madracu bez ikakvih tankih jastuka i slicnih uzdizala. Samo ne na trbuhu zbog sids-a. 45 stupnjeva je nagib u as.

----------


## arlena

evo ga iskopala sam staru temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/22190-P...e-pri-spavanju  , ne nađem ništa novije s rode ali ima na drugim stranicama , a znam da se raspravljalo o tome 
a postoje i potporni jastuci al oni su pod nagibom od 15 %

----------


## buba klara

meni su i patronažna i pedijatrica preporučile da bebin madrac "nakosimo"
to je najlakše postići stavljanjem debljih knjiga ispod podnice
beba i dalje spava na ravnoj površini (bez ikakvih jastuka i sl.) ali nakošeno, što joj omogućava lakše disanje ako hrhlja, ako je prehlađena, ako se zgrcne i sl.
osim toga, nedavno su mi bebu u rodilištu na sv. duhu donijeli u krevetiću koji je isto tako "nakošen" (oni metalni su bili skroz ravni a ovi plastični su bili ko jedna kosina)

----------


## arlena

Hvala na odgovoru
Znaci ipak je to i dalje tako. Mislila sam da jednu stranu podnice spustimo za jednu rupu,tako bi dobili mali nagib

----------


## buba klara

s time da ta kosina funkcionira uglavnom dok se ne počmu koprcat, onda spuznu dole  :Smile: 
barem moji jesu
(dakle, cca 1 mjesec)

----------


## zutaminuta

Zanima me postoji li klokanica za novorođenče, cca mj dana staro? 
Jer mi je muka od pomisli da ću kolica morati 50 puta dnevno spuštati niz katove (nemamo dizalo) i vući ponovno gore.
Klokanica bi mi bila puno praktičnija, ali ne znam je li djetetu neudobno tako rano staviti ga u nju?

----------


## tangerina

zutaminuta, bebu možeš praktički od prvog dana nositi u marami, moguće i u slingu ako se može najestit da drži glavicu

----------


## ribice

Kupi elastični maramu, lako se namješta, bebi i tebi je udobno. Možda usred ljeta vruće,  ali ima pravila položaj a ro je izuzetno važno. 
Vidim rabljenih po 150-200 kn.
One su od pamuka s malo elastina i lijepo se peru.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala.

Vidim ima na YouTubeu dosta videa kako se mota.

----------


## adal

> Negdje u podsvijesti mi je ostalo da sam procitala da beba u kinderbetu treba spavati pod nagibom od 45 stupnjeva. Jel to istina?


ovako je nama savjetovao jedan stari pedijatar,pa smo svojoj bebi srolanu deku stavili ispod madraca i tako joj je bilo sve do nekih 4mj a kasnije smo lagano spustali i tek je sa godinu spavala sa skroz ravnim madracem,meni je to bilo sigurnije ako bi slucajno povratila ili joj je zacepljen nosic,isto tako nam je receno da je kod svakog stavljanja u krevetac spustimo na drugu stranu,ako je bila okrenuta na desno sljedece je stavljanje na lijevo i to isto do 2mj smo radili

----------


## zutaminuta

Koliko deka uzeti? Vidim, dosta vas spominje 2-3. Za sada imam samo neku sintetiku jeftinu iz Spara što uopće neću ni koristiti.

----------


## Kayyya

bar 2 dekice - jednu za u krevetić/po doma, jednu za u kolica.
nije loše imati ih u raznim debljinama, ovisi kad ćeš roditi.
i obavezno da je pamučna  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Po meni, najbolje su pamučne raznih debljina i vunene.

Ja imam npr. ove http://hr.nextdirect.com/en/x5d4338s12#846534 (debela), http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/cellular-blanket (prozračna), http://www.carters.com/carters-baby-...y-boy-blankets (skroz tanka).

Vunenu nemam, ali imam vreću za spavanje od merino vune i super je stvar.
Za zimsku bebu sam koristila i jednu finu tanku deku od flisa.

Od onih debelih mucastih dekurina mi se diže kosa na glavi, možda i neopravdano  :Undecided:

----------


## sara10

Da li kod izlaska iz rodilišta iznijeti bebu u košari ili autosjedalici? Koja su vaša mišljenja?

----------


## Ginger

Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke!

Sva tri puta as, naravno
S prvom curom nisam htjela izaci iz rodilista, jer je mm dosao s kosarom
I 15 minuta me uvjeravao da je as u autu
I bila je
Al mu je bilo romanticnije iznijeti je u kosari  :lool:

----------


## Apsu

Ginger  :Laughing:

----------


## alkemicar

uvijek as
meni ta košara ide samo na kolica dok je beba mala
ili kad zaspi vani u kolicima u košari, skinem sve u kompletu i prenesem doma da nastavi u tome spavati 

ja tražim laganu dekicu za uzeti
al bih baš pamučnu
sinek je imao atopijski dermatitis pa mi jednostavno sve štoo uzimam mora biti 100% pamuk da ja budem mirna

----------


## maca papucarica

Alkemičar, ove cellular što sam gore linkala su odlične. Ja imam veličinu za krevetac pa ju po potrebi uduplam ili ne...

----------


## buba klara

> Koliko deka uzeti? Vidim, dosta vas spominje 2-3. Za sada imam samo neku sintetiku jeftinu iz Spara što uopće neću ni koristiti.


preporučam pamučne dekice iz Mullera: obične pamučne i povoljne

----------


## alkemicar

> Alkemičar, ove cellular što sam gore linkala su odlične. Ja imam veličinu za krevetac pa ju po potrebi uduplam ili ne...


thnx
idem vidjeti dimenzije pa možda i naručim odmah

----------


## giussepe

Pamucne dekice iz Cartersa su isto jako dobre. U kompletu budu dvije, jako lijepi uzorak, fine mekane.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da neću naručivati ništa izvana. Dok to stigne dijete će već biti vani.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam si izvana narucila samo 1 stvar - torbu za pelene. Stigla je iz Svedske za 4 dana. 
Sad bih i ja isla po tanku pamucnu dekicu. Imam ih u 3 debljine i najtanja (i najprakticnija) je sinteticka.

----------


## sara10

Ne znam gdje da ovo pitam pa ću ovdje.

Da li imate onaj babyphone za u sobu (ili kako se to već zove). Znate li gdje se ima sve za kupit i kolike su cijene otprilike?
Ići ću to pogledat po dućanima, al eto pitam prije.

----------


## tangerina

Zavisi kakav ti je stan, moj je dvoetažni i ne bih mogla bez baby phonea, u manjem stanu možda lakše čuješ bebu kad plače i bez toga
moj je kupljen u Chiccu, mislim da je bio cca 500kn, prije više od 5 godina i radi besprijekorno, hvata nekoliko katova

Mislim da to imaš u svakom dućanu dječje opreme

----------


## Njuskalica

Mi imamo tommee tippe baby phone, uz njega dobili ono sta stavis ispod madraca bebe,pa sluzi za kontrolu disanja.To nismo nikad koristili. stanujemo na drugom katu a super hvata u podrumu ili ispred kuce. Kupljen u baby centru.

----------


## ValaMala

*sara*, mi nismo u velikom stanu, ali babyphone mi je jedna od stvari koje smatram obaveznima imati. Kupi nešto što ima kabel, a ne samo punjive baterije, a pogledaj i oglasnik, ima sasvim ok monitora, puno povoljnijih.

----------


## bella77

Obavezno na kabel, jer baterije odu prebrzo. Mi imamo jedan na baterije, i jos kanal nije otvoren stalno, nego ga zvuk aktivira. Taj mi je uzas i zbog baterija i zbog toga sto kanal nije otvoren. Drugi je na zicu i s monitorom i kamerom. Taj je odlican. Oba motorola, kupljeni u emmezeti prije 4 godine. Rade odlicno i dalje.

----------


## buba klara

imamo najobičniji Tiger, može biti na baterije i na kabel
kupljen tu na forumskoj burzi prije cca 3 godine, mislim da je bio do 100 kn, izvrsno služi svrsi
babyphone nam je nužan jer su nam sobe na katu

----------


## alkemicar

mi smo u stanu i meni je ta investicija bila totalno bespotrebna
tako da ga neću imati niti sad

i na balkonima čujem ako zaplače u sobi, a kamoli kroz stan

al da imam kuću ili dvoetažni stan, svakako bih ga uzela
mislim da ima i u dm-a
a cijena - od 400 na dalje ako se ne varam
nama je kuma tražila da joj to uzmemo al je prošlo i 2 godine pa se ne sjećam

----------


## alkemicar

ja se mislim uzeti mobil za na krevetac
kako ste s tim zadovoljni? tips&triks?

za malog sam imala od Chicca onaj neki polumjesec na kojem je spavao maleni medić i imao je opciju betovenove muzike i laganog svjetla
super stvar, al sam proslijedila kumi i pojma nemam jel ga ona koristi još za dvogodišnjaka svog ili je možda i skršen završio u smeću
naći ću možda nešto slično

----------


## Sadie

Mobil kosta oko 400 kn i ima daljinski, 18 melodija, light show i sl. To mi se cinilo bespotrebno pasam kupila obicni na navijanje za 150 kn u Lesnini. Sad cekam da se taj strga jer melodija vec falsa, pa cu kupiti taj fensi jer mala fakat voli gledati i slusati plisance kak se vrte.

----------


## Vrci

Mi imamo tiny love mobil kojem se ono sto vrti moze skinuti i svira 18 melodija. Sad je kao radio igracka.

Njemu je to obvezno na kreveticu, uspavljuje se uz tu muziku, i pali kad se budi

----------


## sara10

Hvala na savjetima za babyphone. ValaMala  i mislila sam pogledat po oglasima, Njuškalu i sl., znači preferirate te s kabelima.

Razmišljam i o tom mobilu (nisam znala da se to tako zove, ono što se stavi na/iznad krevetića i vrti se da uspavljuje i zabavlja dijete). I da li to pali kod uspavljivanja?

----------


## Sadie

Moju malu taj mobil (iliti vrtuljak, po naški) zna smiriti, a nekad je razigrana uz njega. Zavisi koliko joj se spava. Najbolje pali duda, a uskoro i tješilica, kad se nauči na nju.

Imam bočice koje se same steriliziraju. Trebam ih razmontirati u nekoliko dijelova i drugačije presložiti, naliti malo vode i staviti u mikrovalnu. To mi sad već lagano ide na živce jer ima puno dijelova i ima neke rupice na dnu protiv kolika pa mi stano nešto kapa iz bočica. Mislim uzeti sterilizator. (kršitelj koda)ov košta oko 240, ali ima i drugih, jeftinijih marki. Npr. ovo http://medikor.hr/jby-40/ i ovo http://www.magicbaby.hr/hranjenje-hr...ikrovalnu.html E, sad, jesu li oni svi isti (staviš bočice, malo vode i nafrljiš mikrovalnu) ili ipak postoji neka razlika?

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo imali sterilizator za mikrovalnu i to neki ne preskupi i bili smo skroz zadovoljni.

----------


## zadarmamica

Frendica je prala bocice u perilici na najjace.a ja sam u mullera kupila cetku i neko sredstvo za pranje boca.i to je to.nikakva mikrovalna niti sterilizator.  :Smile:  a u masinu mi je bilo glupo stavljat al nije losa ideja.

----------


## zadarmamica

Babyphone pripazite da vam u kvartu ne vata signal od nekog drugog.
A to smatram naj nepotrebnijom stvari za one koji zive u stanu.
Ako imate kucu i sobe na katu to je ok.ali u stanu...pa nisam gluha.cuje se beba kad place.a zivim u kuci i netreba mi.

----------


## bella77

Meni ni jedno dijete nije plakalo kad bi se probudilo. Krenulo bi prema rubu kreveta. Zato mi je kamera bila nuzna.  :Wink:

----------


## annie84

Babyphone je ok ako imas kucu, pa su ti sobe na katu npr, a ti pijes s muzem casu vina na terasi :D Ali za stan potpuno nepotrebno. 
Mi ga nismo nikad imali, cula sam i prvog, a sada i drugog uvijek, cim su se promeskoljili. A stan nam definitivno nije mali i isto imamo terasu i vrt.
A mobile s baterijama ne bi kupovala. Pogotovo oni koji imaju vise funkcija, tipa muzika+svjetle itd, to cudo potrosi baterija vise nego kosta i baterije traju jaaako kratko.
A prvim smo imali na navijanje i to je najbolja opcija, za sada jos nemamo nikakav. Ako cu uzimat neki, onda opet na navijanje.

----------


## Vrci

Nas mobil na baterije ima iste baterije kao i prije 16mj, ja sam u cudu. A svira mu svaki dan

----------


## annie84

> Nas mobil na baterije ima iste baterije kao i prije 16mj, ja sam u cudu. A svira mu svaki dan


Dobre baterije  :Smile: )) Ti si prva od koje sam cula tako pozitivno iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Ni mi nismo nikada imali problema s baterijama/brzim trosenjem, a na mijenjanje baterija nismo trosili jer smo koristili punjive, tako da doista nisam osjetila mobil na baterije kao ista zahtjevno. Ovaj koji sad imamo ima opciju 30min glazbe ili zvukova (9 razlicitih opcija) i zapravo mi pase sto ga necu morati svakih 2 minute navijati, pa ponovo..

----------


## alkemicar

ja sam problem baterija riješila ovima na punjenje
je malo skuplja investicija na samom početku, ali se dugoročno isplati i to vrlo skoro
najprije ove male stvari tipa mobil, a poslije sve moguće i nemoguće idračke na baterije, daljinski, foto aparati....ne mogu se svega sjetiti
imaam 2 punjača i puno baterija za punjenje ;mrgreen:

----------


## Sadie

Mene zivcira sto svako malo miram navijati mobil. Mala ga gleda i primiri se i onda se trgne kad ga pocnem navijati.

----------


## zadarmamica

Zanima me sto ce te sa komarcima?
Pojma nemam sto uzeti sinu a sto bebici.
Imate li iskustva sa naljepnicama iz dm...ili aparat onaj sto se stavi na kolica pa tira komarce.

----------


## sara10

Kažete da za stan babyphone ne treba. A meni su sobe dosta udaljene od dnev. boravka i kuhinje, tj. razdvaja ih dugi hodnik i jedan manji, pa kad su zatvorena sva vrata od hodnika i sobe, ja ne vjerujem da bi bebu čula, jedino da sva ta vrata ostavim otvorena, a to mi nekako nije opcija.

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam u stanu i babyphone mi je bio nuzan i dragocjen. Najbolje je procijeniti svoju situaciju i odluciti.

----------


## annie84

Uostalom, ne moras ga imati odmah, uvijek mozes vidjeti je li ti nuzno potreban ili ne, pa ga lako kupis i za tjedan-dva-tri...

----------


## Sadie

*zadarmarica*, mi u stanu imamo bočicu što se ušteka u struju. Ne smrdi, ja bih osjetila jer sam asmatičar pa imam njih ko pas tragač. Za kolica imamo mrežicu iz DM-a (oko 25 kn). Komarci jednostavno nemaju pristup bebi.
*sara*, sve ovisi kakav ti je stan. Tvoj je očito velik. I sad zamisli da još i napu uključiš.

----------


## zadarmamica

U stanu mi nije problem jer imamo mrezice na svim prozorima.
A ja imam uzasnu alergijsku reakciju na komarce i mrave sa crvenom guzicom  :Smile:  toliko da zavrsim na hitnoj na injekcijama ako mi mrav sa stabla padne na ruku.

Evo bas sam dosla iz supernove.sinu kupila za dvoriste dipterol.on nam je provjeren.jer amo ga na otoku koristili pa smo odustali od tih naljepnica.pospricam sinu noge i ruke i mirna.
A za bebu sam upravo narucila sa chicco web shopa onaj aparat prijenosni.

----------


## sara10

Imam pitanje vezano za slojevito oblačenje bebe kada izlazi iz rodilišta. Pošto ću ja rodit polovinom kolovoza, bit će vruće, a ako i ne bude puno vruće, bit će sasvim toplo. I sad me zanima kako to slojevito? Jel to podrazumijeva svakako dugi rukav bodića na vezivanje ili kopčanje i dolje gaće sa zatvorenim nogavicama? Da li treba još nešto preko tog bodića dugih rukava ili je to dovoljno s obz. da je ljeto?

----------


## tangerina

mislim da ti je jedan dugi rukav sasvim dovoljan
ali obavezno nešto na nogicama, ili hlačice sa stopalima ili posebno čarapice

----------


## ValaMala

Ja ne mislim raditi ništa slojevito ako bude vruće vani. Bodi benkica dugih rukava, hlaćic sa stopalima ili čarapicama, kapica i to je to. U slučaju da nije baš jako toplo, uz ovu kombinaciju još benkicu na bodi benkicu. Nekakvu laganu pamučnu dekicu ili samo tetru za pokriti dok ga nosimo van u sjedalici.

----------


## sara10

Hvala tangerina, tako sam i mislila, imam tih hlačica sa stopalima.

----------


## maca papucarica

Pliiiz ne stavljajte bebama kapice usred ljeta!
To je jedna od vecih zabluda o novorodencadi.

----------


## sara10

Jel to mislite na one pamučne lagane kapice? Ja baš pripremila jednu takvu mini kapicu na kojoj piše: I  :Heart:  Mum & Dad. Danas sam baš gledala šta ću mu pripremiti za izlazak iz rodilišta i iskombinirala sam nešto slatko. Znam da je još rano, nego sam sortirala i slagala robicu što sam je dobila pa eto...

----------


## ValaMala

Posto sam u terminu, ako bude vrijeme kao danas, apsolutno bebi mislim staviti laganu pamucnu kapicu, ljeto ili ne.

----------


## alkemicar

prvi maleni je rođen usred ljeta 14.07. i imao je samo jednodjelni lagani pamučno kombinezonić dugih rukava
nikakva kapica i slojevito oblačenje

isto planiram i sad s curicom
vani je vruće i pripremila sam pamučlni kombinezonić koji doduše ima kapicu, al se računalo da ću roditi prije mjeswec dana
s obzirom da nisam, na ovom vremenu joj nemam namjeru stavljati kapicu

znači samo jedan rukav dugi od laganog pamuka, al i nogice ili zatvorene ili s čarapicama

----------


## annie84

> Pliiiz ne stavljajte bebama kapice usred ljeta!
> To je jedna od vecih zabluda o novorodencadi.


X veliiikiii.

----------


## Beti3

Novorođenčad, bebe i djeca moraju imati pokrivene glavice radi zaštite od topline i UV zračenja, kad su vani. U kući im ne treba, tamo je uglavnom, dovoljno toplo.
 Nemojte izlaziti sa bebom, a pogotovo ne novorođenčetom od 9 ujutro do barem 6,7 uvečer ako ima nepokrivenu kožu, bez obzira bilo dijete u hladu ili na suncu. Glavica uključena u pokrivanje. Naravno da nećete staviti vunenu kapu, nego laganu, može i od batista, samo da štiti.

Fiziologija novorođenčeta (to znači prvih 28 dana života) je takva da nema regulacuju tjelesne topline i treba jako paziti da mu nije hladno. A hladno im je sve ispod 30 stupnjeva  :Smile:  U sobi, zaštićeno od sunca uživat će golo i na + 34, pa do prije koji dan je živjelo na 36 stupnjeva, devet mjeseci  :Smile: . Bebu ljeti treba oblačiti mudro. Jedno sam dijete rodila usred vrelog ljeta, tako da imam i osobna iskustva ( osim nešto teorijskog znanja).

----------


## Joss

I mi smo u stanu ali baby phone i danas koristim (ima skoro 5 godina) jer zatvorim vrata od hodinka pa ako sam u kuhinji i nešto kuham nema šanse da je čujem.Navečer znamo imati goste onda zatvorim i vrata od njene sobe i hodnika pa je isto tako baby phone nužan.Mi imamo angel care kupljen u njemačkoj -evo skoro 5 godina, savršen.Ima i funkciju alarma za slučaj da beba ne diše ali naravno, to je sad isključeno.

----------


## annie84

> Novorođenčad, bebe i djeca moraju imati pokrivene glavice radi zaštite od topline i UV zračenja, kad su vani. U kući im ne treba, tamo je uglavnom, dovoljno toplo.
>  Nemojte izlaziti sa bebom, a pogotovo ne novorođenčetom od 9 ujutro do barem 6,7 uvečer ako ima nepokrivenu kožu, bez obzira bilo dijete u hladu ili na suncu. Glavica uključena u pokrivanje. Naravno da nećete staviti vunenu kapu, nego laganu, može i od batista, samo da štiti.
> 
> Fiziologija novorođenčeta (to znači prvih 28 dana života) je takva da nema regulacuju tjelesne topline i treba jako paziti da mu nije hladno. A hladno im je sve ispod 30 stupnjeva  U sobi, zaštićeno od sunca uživat će golo i na + 34, pa do prije koji dan je živjelo na 36 stupnjeva, devet mjeseci . Bebu ljeti treba oblačiti mudro. Jedno sam dijete rodila usred vrelog ljeta, tako da imam i osobna iskustva ( osim nešto teorijskog znanja).


Vise sam ciljala na sve one dobronamjerne komentare generacije 60+ koje u svako godisnje doba, bila beba ili vece dijete uvijek komentiraju zasto se nosi / ne nosi kapica.

----------


## annie84

S tobom, Beti, se slazem za novorodencad i ljeto. Al za stariju djecu je dovoljna kapa /silterica i krema za suncanje  (u nasem slucaju 50+). I biti uglavnom u hladu.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Novorođenčad, bebe i djeca moraju imati pokrivene glavice radi zaštite od topline i UV zračenja, kad su vani. U kući im ne treba, tamo je uglavnom, dovoljno toplo.


To je u redu ako je dijete roditelju na rukama ili na nekoj lezaljci.
Ali ako je beba u AS (pretpostavljam da vecina tako izlazi iz rodilista) ili u kosari kolica, tj. lezi na nekom madracu koji grije odozdola, sa kupolom sa UV zastitom koja stiti odozgora i stvara lagani efekt plastenika u kosari, cemu onda tu kapica?!
I cemu tu ispod bebe debela mucasta deka kao podloga? (Vidam to jako cesto.)
I onda jos rukav vise na bebi sa kapom na glavi, u kosari/AS koja stiti i grije, na debeloj dekici!!!

Za novorodencad je opasnost od pregrijavanja puno opasnija od laganog pothladenja, a ljeti i ne mogu dalje od toga.

Za zastitu od sunca puno su adekvatniji sesirici sa obodom ili kapice legionarskog tipa.
Ali jakog sunca se treba kloniti, bebe pogotovo, a od slabog ranojutarnjeg sunca (i kratkotrajnog izlaganja istom) drzim da zastita ne treba ni malim bebama.

Naravno, ja iznosim vlastito misljenje i kad kazem ljeto mislim na pravo ljeto, ne na ovaj buckuris zadnjih dana...

----------


## bella77

Ne razumijem cemu kapa ili sesir u hladu? I kapa radi hlad, kao i suncobran ili gusta krosnja drveta. Pod kapom samo moze biti vruce i glava se znoji. Nemam ljetne bebe, ali imam zimske kojima sam skidala kape cim je zatoplilo, a stavljala sesir samo na suncu ljeti. 
Mislim da ne bih stavljala nikakvo pokrivalo na glavu ni novorodjencetu koje lezi u kosari i zasticeno je od direktnog sunca...

----------


## martinaP

Moji su oboje ljetne bebe. Prve kapice dobili su negdje krajem kolovoza. I vrlo brzo su bili u bodicima kratkih rukava.

----------


## Kaae

> Imam pitanje vezano za slojevito oblačenje bebe kada izlazi iz rodilišta. Pošto ću ja rodit polovinom kolovoza, bit će vruće, a ako i ne bude puno vruće, bit će sasvim toplo. I sad me zanima kako to slojevito? Jel to podrazumijeva svakako dugi rukav bodića na vezivanje ili kopčanje i dolje gaće sa zatvorenim nogavicama? Da li treba još nešto preko tog bodića dugih rukava ili je to dovoljno s obz. da je ljeto?


U mojim krajevima Amerike, dijete rodjeno sredinom kolovoza, na lokalnim temperaturama od 28-33 stupnja (onako otprilike), iz rodilista bi izaslo u bodiju kratkih rukava, boso i bez kape, eventualno pokriveno tetra pelenom.

----------


## melange

koliko se sjecam da si pricala, u tvojim krajevima amerike dijete je tako obuceno (samo s kapicom i u bodiju dugih rukava  :Grin:  ) i usred prosinca tako da nisi bas ogledni primjerak  :Grin: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Neka djeca, ne sva. Moje nosi hlace, majicu, carape, cipele i jaknu.  :lool:  I kapu! Ali to kad je debeli minus.

----------


## Kaae

Inace su preporuke (ne po bolnicama, ne razmisljaju oni o tome) da se novorodjencadi ne stavljaju pamucne kapice, pogotovo ne odmah po rodjenju. Smetaju uspostavi dojenja, izmedju ostalog.

----------


## melange

> Smetaju uspostavi dojenja, izmedju ostalog.


kako, zašto? (jesi ovo izmislila?  :Unsure:   :Grin:  )

----------


## Kaae

Jok, samo nisam stigla izvuci linkove (a ni sad mi nije bas usput).

Kapa na glavi u principu znaci da majka ima pod nosom kapu, a ne djetetovu glavu. Djetetova glava je, u idealnim uvjetima, neoprana (praksa rodilista u kojem sam ja rodila je da NE peru dijete kad se rodi, samo mu krpicom obrisu lice ako treba), itd. Uglavnom, dodir kozom na kozu, uz sve popratne tjelesne izlucevine je puno bolji poticaj za uspostavu dojenja od dodira kapom. Isto tako se ne preporuca swaddling, kako god se to kod nas zove, tj. zamatanje i povezivanje beba u onu strucu u bolnici, a i kasnije, jer im trebaju ruke (i ostatak tijela) za neometano, prirodno kretanje, koje je onda opet potrebno za uspostavu dojenja.

Evo zapravo nekih od linkova: http://www.nancymohrbacher.com/blog/...swaddling.html 

I neki nasumicni  link o kapicama, ali nabrojali su bitno, iako mi je izvor totalno nepoznat: http://modernalternativepregnancy.co...newborns-hat/#

----------


## melange

aha, koža na kožu, otpuštanje mlijeka i to. ima smisla. hvala  :Idea:

----------


## tangerina

ma čekaj, ne pričamo o tome da beba drži kapicu non stop nego kad izlazi iz rodilišta i ide kući, tad se ionako ne bi toliko dodirivale, niti vidim kako bi tih pola sata bilo presudno za uspostavu dojenja

----------


## Kaae

Za uspostavu dojenja ne smeta, ali sto ce joj kapa tih pola sata... osim ako je zazimilo?

----------


## Kaae

I ok, ajde, ako ce tih pola sata pjesaciti kuci po suncu. Mada sumnjam da ce ijedna tako .

----------


## tangerina

kao i u svemu, mislim da treba cum grano salis
ja bih ovako (u biti i jesam)
pripremiš tanku pamučnu kapicu
i onda, ako kad izlazite iz rodilišta je 30 i kusur stupnjeva u podne i ne pušu vjetrovi - ne kapica
ako je beba ekstra kosata ko moje - ne kapica
ako baš taj dan zahladi (ja sam izlazila iz rodilišta 11.7. lani, sutradan je bilo za duge hlače i duge rukave, ima ljetnih dana i "ljetnih dana") da kapica
ako izlazite iz nekog razloga kao mi sa starijim u 19 sati kad već pada mrak - da kapica


ili tako već nekako, procijeniš, pitaš sestru u rodilištu za mišljenje, odlučiš se za nešto, i osim ako odeš u ekstrem, neće se ništa strašno dogoditi ni ako staviš ni ako ne staviš

----------


## Kaae

Sad me iz ciste znatizelje zanima koja je to ljetna temperatura kad ta kapica sluzi svrsi?  10-12C? 22? 3?

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav,
gdje se kupuju te gaze (na metre) za brisanje "bljuckanja" koje se onda samo porube?

----------

